# March 15th Pole Shift To Kill Billions



## Terral

Greetings to All:

The weeks of March 6th to March 15th of this year the earth will go through a series of changes that includes a pole shift:

ModernSurvivalBlog.com



> The NOAA National Geophysical Data Center maintains a data set of  annual magnetic north pole coordinates going back to the year 1590,  derived from early measurements from ships logs to modern day  techniques.
> 
> Noting that there has been lots of reporting of pole shift lately, to  the point where the phenomenon is actually causing real-world issues  such as temporary airport closures, a deeper investigation was in order.
> 
> After transferring 420 years of north pole position data  from the NOAA Geo Data Center, configuring it to fit in an Excel  spreadsheet, adding a complicated formula to determine exact distance  between 2 sets of latitude-longitude coordinates, applying the formula  to each data point in the series, and then finally plotting it all in a  visual graph, _it is alarming to discover the amount of magnetic pole shift &#8211; just over the past 10 to 20 years_.
> 
> Here is one very interesting fact&#8230;
> *Since 1860, the magnetic pole shift has more than doubled every 50 years*. That is pretty significant. In geological terms, that seems to be pretty &#8216;rapid&#8217;.
> 
> Here is another very interesting fact&#8230;
> *During the past 150 years, the pole shift has been in the same direction*.
> 
> The following fact is even more astonishing&#8230;
> *During the past 10 years, the magnetic north pole has shifted nearly half of the total distance of the past 50 years!* In other words, the pole shift has apparently sped up substantially. [Way More]


Click on the map and look how far the pole has shifted in the last 10 years. This problem is going to escalate and the poles are going to shift on *Tuesday March 15, 2011* ending a week of global chaos with the oceans sloshing giant tidal waves and things far worse. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3PsRSt9Ays"]Listen To This Insider[/ame]

Everyone reading these words should be getting all of your dollars into *silver* (my Topic) and gold right now. The dollar is going to die in about 40 days and a little bit of silver will buy a whole lot of dollars. At 1/16 to the gold price means silver should be selling for 80 dollars and the spot price right now is (check) $28.65 @ .99 cents. Thirty bucks for an ounce of silver seems high to people buying in at 5 -10 dollars; but if the price goes 100 or 250 or 500 as some experts say, then 30 bucks in worthless paper is a great deal! ;0) Small denominations like this at 1 buck over spot will barter in survival mode, when ten dollars will buy a loaf of bread. The best part about owning silver and gold is every ounce is one share of stock in the death of the dollar and the coming crash and one step nearer to survival. 

Information in my Martial Law topic will help to inform you about how the United Nations and FEMA will team up using international troops to corral and detain and neutralize a large portion of the population. Information on the March 13, 2008 secret meeting in Congress explains a lot of things that are about to happen. 

A good survival list with more information is on my Surviving The Coming Crash topic. You should have six months of food and as much water as you can store and guns and ammo to protect your supplies. There are a lot of con men out there and chances are the guy that hurts you will not be after gold or silver. He will be hungry. 

  Buckle your seatbelt Dorothy; 'cause Kansas is going [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-JJuHpfN5g"]bye bye![/ame] If anything in my work is a help, then God bless you,

GL,

Terral


----------



## boedicca

But WAIT!!!!!!!!

This shouldn't be happening until next year.  The Mayans said so.


----------



## Obamerican

We'll see and if you're wrong you will get trashed like the bitch you are.


----------



## Tank

I just put my hands down my pants and made a pole shift.


----------



## Terral

Hi Obamaidiot:



Obamerican said:


> We'll see and if you're wrong you will get trashed like the bitch you are.



Many people come to this fine USMB Conspiracy Theory Forum with no clue about how topics are started, so let me inform you: A truther is the guy that sees evidence to support a hypothesis about a particular person or event. We have evidence that a particular event will take place on a specific day and my job as a real truther is to show these readers that evidence, so they have the opportunity to make up their own minds one way or the other. Whether I agree with the thesis or not, my duty is to serve the topic, these readers and the truth to the best of my God-given ability. 

Most of my money is in silver, cabbed pickup, travel trailer, tents, guns, ammo, animal traps, food, water, etc.. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## uscitizen

If we lay enough magnets out on the earths surface oriented properly we can avoid this catastrophe.


----------



## Megatron

uscitizen said:


> If we lay enough magnets out on the earths surface oriented properly we can avoid this catastrophe.



Yeah but they would have to be really big magnets!!!  I still can't figure out how a pole shift is going to kill billions, our compasses will read N when they should read S, AAHHHH hurry kill yourselfs now!!!!!


----------



## saveliberty

*Yawn*

Did I leave a diet pop in here?


----------



## uscitizen

Megatron said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we lay enough magnets out on the earths surface oriented properly we can avoid this catastrophe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but they would have to be really big magnets!!!  I still can't figure out how a pole shift is going to kill billions, our compasses will read N when they should read S, AAHHHH hurry kill yourselfs now!!!!!
Click to expand...


Ahh those people with the enlarged fear portion of their brains.
The world is always ending.  A date on a calendar, Jesus coming back, etc.
That is just a constant wigh some unstable elements of our societies and always has been.

Remember the great Dinosaur stampede that was going to end the earth?
Every time there was a solar eclipse?
When Star Trek got canceled?
And on and on.


----------



## uscitizen

Megatron said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we lay enough magnets out on the earths surface oriented properly we can avoid this catastrophe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but they would have to be really big magnets!!!  I still can't figure out how a pole shift is going to kill billions, our compasses will read N when they should read S, AAHHHH hurry kill yourselfs now!!!!!
Click to expand...


Yeah but laying out the magnets would give the fools something to do?


----------



## saveliberty

uscitizen said:


> Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we lay enough magnets out on the earths surface oriented properly we can avoid this catastrophe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but they would have to be really big magnets!!!  I still can't figure out how a pole shift is going to kill billions, our compasses will read N when they should read S, AAHHHH hurry kill yourselfs now!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh those people with the enlarged fear portion of their brains.
> The world is always ending.  A date on a calendar, Jesus coming back, etc.
> That is just a constant wigh some unstable elements of our societies and always has been.
> 
> Remember the great Dinosaur stampede that was going to end the earth?
> Every time there was a solar eclipse?
> When Star Trek got canceled?
> And on and on.
Click to expand...


Whoa!  Whoa!  Star Trek...got...



canceled??????????




Liar, liar pants on fire.  They are still on TV for your information.


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## saveliberty

RadiomanATL said:


>



The pic doesn't do the situation justice.  The red dot is actually very close, while the blue dot is 1,000 light years away.


----------



## Megatron

I think terral is just bored and needs someone to come over and feel his pole shift.


----------



## uscitizen

saveliberty said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pic doesn't do the situation justice.  The red dot is actually very close, while the blue dot is 1,000 light years away.
Click to expand...


LOL how true, 2 dimensional representations of reality suck.


----------



## RadiomanATL

saveliberty said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pic doesn't do the situation justice.  The red dot is actually very close, while the blue dot is 1,000 light years away.
Click to expand...


I don't want Gunny to ban me for creating a 1:1 scale picture and hogging all of his bandwidth.


----------



## saveliberty

You know if you say his name three times he appears?


----------



## RadiomanATL

saveliberty said:


> You know if you say his name three times he appears?



Gunny, Gunny, Gunny.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Terral said:


> Hi Obamaidiot:
> 
> 
> 
> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see and if you're wrong you will get trashed like the bitch you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people come to this fine USMB Conspiracy Theory Forum with no clue about how topics are started, so let me inform you: A truther is the guy that sees evidence to support a hypothesis about a particular person or event. We have evidence that a particular event will take place on a specific day and my job as a real truther is to show these readers that evidence, so they have the opportunity to make up their own minds one way or the other. Whether I agree with the thesis or not, my duty is to serve the topic, these readers and the truth to the best of my God-given ability.
> 
> Most of my money is in silver, cabbed pickup, travel trailer, tents, guns, ammo, animal traps, food, water, etc..
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


----------



## saveliberty

RadiomanATL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know if you say his name three times he appears?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny, Gunny, Gunny.
Click to expand...


With the other time you said it your at four.


----------



## RadiomanATL

saveliberty said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know if you say his name three times he appears?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny, Gunny, Gunny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the other time you said it your at four.
Click to expand...


Gunny?


----------



## saveliberty

Punkass troll.


----------



## RadiomanATL

saveliberty said:


> Punkass troll.



I've never claimed otherwise


----------



## saveliberty

RadiomanATL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Punkass troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never claimed otherwise
Click to expand...




Have a nice night.


----------



## Ernie S.

Where is Algore when we need him?
It's CO2. I just know it!

Anthropogenic Polar Shift will  result in polar bears posing for pictures on big chunks of ice! We're DOOMED!


----------



## Ernie S.

RadiomanATL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know if you say his name three times he appears?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny, Gunny, Gunny.
Click to expand...

Sorry guy You forgot to click the heels of your ruby slippers.


----------



## Fizz

Terral said:


> global chaos with the oceans sloshing giant tidal waves and things far worse.


so now tidal waves are magnetic?!!


----------



## Jeremy

This thread has been neg'd by....

*GOD*




*Join Date: Jan 0000
Posts: 557,489,499,277,997,557,666 
Thanks: 1
Thanked 1,381,955,887,442,887 Times in 1 Posts 
Rep Power: 999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,001*


----------



## Right of Neocon

uscitizen said:


> Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we lay enough magnets out on the earths surface oriented properly we can avoid this catastrophe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but they would have to be really big magnets!!!  I still can't figure out how a pole shift is going to kill billions, our compasses will read N when they should read S, AAHHHH hurry kill yourselfs now!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh those people with the enlarged fear portion of their brains.
> The world is always ending.  A date on a calendar, Jesus coming back, etc.
> That is just a constant wigh some unstable elements of our societies and always has been.
> 
> Remember the great Dinosaur stampede that was going to end the earth?
> Every time there was a solar eclipse?
> When Star Trek got canceled?
> And on and on.
Click to expand...

You forgot another situation.  I remember when the loons thought the computers were going to come to life and eat our brains because they couldn't figure out how to calculate the year 2000.

I'm sure glad mine didn't didn't get the memo, I sure was scared that it was going to chase me around the neighborhood trying to kill me in a date rage


----------



## Zoom-boing

Terral, weren't we all suppose to be in camps or something last October?  What ever did happen with all that?


----------



## Toro

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The weeks of March 6th to March 15th of this year the earth will go through a series of changes that includes a pole shift:
> 
> ModernSurvivalBlog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NOAA National Geophysical Data Center maintains a data set of  annual magnetic north pole coordinates going back to the year 1590,  derived from early measurements from ships logs to modern day  techniques.
> 
> Noting that there has been lots of reporting of pole shift lately, to  the point where the phenomenon is actually causing real-world issues  such as temporary airport closures, a deeper investigation was in order.
> 
> After transferring 420 years of north pole position data  from the NOAA Geo Data Center, configuring it to fit in an Excel  spreadsheet, adding a complicated formula to determine exact distance  between 2 sets of latitude-longitude coordinates, applying the formula  to each data point in the series, and then finally plotting it all in a  visual graph, _it is alarming to discover the amount of magnetic pole shift  just over the past 10 to 20 years_.
> 
> Here is one very interesting fact
> *Since 1860, the magnetic pole shift has more than doubled every 50 years*. That is pretty significant. In geological terms, that seems to be pretty rapid.
> 
> Here is another very interesting fact
> *During the past 150 years, the pole shift has been in the same direction*.
> 
> The following fact is even more astonishing
> *During the past 10 years, the magnetic north pole has shifted nearly half of the total distance of the past 50 years!* In other words, the pole shift has apparently sped up substantially. [Way More]
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the map and look how far the pole has shifted in the last 10 years. This problem is going to escalate and the poles are going to shift on *Tuesday March 15, 2011* ending a week of global chaos with the oceans sloshing giant tidal waves and things far worse.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3PsRSt9Ays"]Listen To This Insider[/ame]
> 
> Everyone reading these words should be getting all of your dollars into *silver* (my Topic) and gold right now. The dollar is going to die in about 40 days and a little bit of silver will buy a whole lot of dollars. At 1/16 to the gold price means silver should be selling for 80 dollars and the spot price right now is (check) $28.65 @ .99 cents. Thirty bucks for an ounce of silver seems high to people buying in at 5 -10 dollars; but if the price goes 100 or 250 or 500 as some experts say, then 30 bucks in worthless paper is a great deal! ;0) Small denominations like this at 1 buck over spot will barter in survival mode, when ten dollars will buy a loaf of bread. The best part about owning silver and gold is every ounce is one share of stock in the death of the dollar and the coming crash and one step nearer to survival.
> 
> Information in my Martial Law topic will help to inform you about how the United Nations and FEMA will team up using international troops to corral and detain and neutralize a large portion of the population. Information on the March 13, 2008 secret meeting in Congress explains a lot of things that are about to happen.
> 
> A good survival list with more information is on my Surviving The Coming Crash topic. You should have six months of food and as much water as you can store and guns and ammo to protect your supplies. There are a lot of con men out there and chances are the guy that hurts you will not be after gold or silver. He will be hungry.
> 
> Buckle your seatbelt Dorothy; 'cause Kansas is going [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-JJuHpfN5g"]bye bye![/ame] If anything in my work is a help, then God bless you,
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Terral

C'mon ...


----------



## rdean

Wow, I guess there are Republican Scientists after all.  Who knew?


----------



## R.C. Christian

Beware the ides of March suddenly has a whole new meaning. Meshivers.


----------



## HUGGY

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The weeks of March 6th to March 15th of this year the earth will go through a series of changes that includes a pole shift:
> 
> ModernSurvivalBlog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NOAA National Geophysical Data Center maintains a data set of  annual magnetic north pole coordinates going back to the year 1590,  derived from early measurements from ships logs to modern day  techniques.
> 
> Noting that there has been lots of reporting of pole shift lately, to  the point where the phenomenon is actually causing real-world issues  such as temporary airport closures, a deeper investigation was in order.
> 
> After transferring 420 years of north pole position data  from the NOAA Geo Data Center, configuring it to fit in an Excel  spreadsheet, adding a complicated formula to determine exact distance  between 2 sets of latitude-longitude coordinates, applying the formula  to each data point in the series, and then finally plotting it all in a  visual graph, _it is alarming to discover the amount of magnetic pole shift  just over the past 10 to 20 years_.
> 
> Here is one very interesting fact
> *Since 1860, the magnetic pole shift has more than doubled every 50 years*. That is pretty significant. In geological terms, that seems to be pretty rapid.
> 
> Here is another very interesting fact
> *During the past 150 years, the pole shift has been in the same direction*.
> 
> The following fact is even more astonishing
> *During the past 10 years, the magnetic north pole has shifted nearly half of the total distance of the past 50 years!* In other words, the pole shift has apparently sped up substantially. [Way More]
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the map and look how far the pole has shifted in the last 10 years. This problem is going to escalate and the poles are going to shift on *Tuesday March 15, 2011* ending a week of global chaos with the oceans sloshing giant tidal waves and things far worse.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3PsRSt9Ays"]Listen To This Insider[/ame]
> 
> Everyone reading these words should be getting all of your dollars into *silver* (my Topic) and gold right now. The dollar is going to die in about 40 days and a little bit of silver will buy a whole lot of dollars. At 1/16 to the gold price means silver should be selling for 80 dollars and the spot price right now is (check) $28.65 @ .99 cents. Thirty bucks for an ounce of silver seems high to people buying in at 5 -10 dollars; but if the price goes 100 or 250 or 500 as some experts say, then 30 bucks in worthless paper is a great deal! ;0) Small denominations like this at 1 buck over spot will barter in survival mode, when ten dollars will buy a loaf of bread. The best part about owning silver and gold is every ounce is one share of stock in the death of the dollar and the coming crash and one step nearer to survival.
> 
> Information in my Martial Law topic will help to inform you about how the United Nations and FEMA will team up using international troops to corral and detain and neutralize a large portion of the population. Information on the March 13, 2008 secret meeting in Congress explains a lot of things that are about to happen.
> 
> A good survival list with more information is on my Surviving The Coming Crash topic. You should have six months of food and as much water as you can store and guns and ammo to protect your supplies. There are a lot of con men out there and chances are the guy that hurts you will not be after gold or silver. He will be hungry.
> 
> Buckle your seatbelt Dorothy; 'cause Kansas is going [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-JJuHpfN5g"]bye bye![/ame] If anything in my work is a help, then God bless you,
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Relax Sparky!  Most aircraft navigate by GPS and radio direction finding which is not dependent on magnetic direction.  Nice try at fear mongering...WEAK!


----------



## DiveCon

RadiomanATL said:


>


the scale is off

but then, you would need a bigger screen to actually capture how far terral is from reality


----------



## Right of Neocon

HUGGY said:


> Relax Sparky!  Most aircraft navigate by GPS and radio direction finding which is not dependent on magnetic direction.  Nice try at fear mongering...WEAK!



Actually, Tampa International had to be closed for a day because the jets needed to be reprogrammed for the new location of the airport.  The polar shift had moved the location by 10 degrees.  It was at 120 but is now at heading 130.  It is the first time that an airport has been affected by the shift but expected, eventually all airports will have to be updated for new headings.


----------



## HUGGY

Right of Neocon said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Relax Sparky!  Most aircraft navigate by GPS and radio direction finding which is not dependent on magnetic direction.  Nice try at fear mongering...WEAK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Tampa International had to be closed for a day because the jets needed to be reprogrammed for the new location of the airport.  The polar shift had moved the location by 10 degrees.  It was at 120 but is now at heading 130.  It is the first time that an airport has been affected by the shift but expected, eventually all airports will have to be updated for new headings.
Click to expand...


A heading from where?  You must be referring to the runway designation which is listed as a magnetic direction the opposite approach being 180 deg in reverse.  Hardly a problem.  No runway gets closed because of magnetic disturbances that I am aware of.  Magnetic headings are variable up to 12 degrees in many parts of the world.  There are plenty of warnings for those conditions. In any case nobody flies by compass.  Not since about 1930.


----------



## DiveCon

HUGGY said:


> Right of Neocon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Relax Sparky!  Most aircraft navigate by GPS and radio direction finding which is not dependent on magnetic direction.  Nice try at fear mongering...WEAK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Tampa International had to be closed for a day because the jets needed to be reprogrammed for the new location of the airport.  The polar shift had moved the location by 10 degrees.  It was at 120 but is now at heading 130.  It is the first time that an airport has been affected by the shift but expected, eventually all airports will have to be updated for new headings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A heading from where?  You must be referring to the runway designation which is listed as a magnetic direction the opposite approach being 180 deg in reverse.  Hardly a problem.  No runway gets closed because of magnetic disturbances that I am aware of.  Magnetic headings are variable up to 12 degrees in many parts of the world.  There are plenty of warnings for those conditions. In any case nobody flies by compass.  Not since about 1930.
Click to expand...

Tampa airport runways renumbered due to magnetic north movement

that doesnt say it was closed, but it was effected


----------



## HUGGY

DiveCon said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right of Neocon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Tampa International had to be closed for a day because the jets needed to be reprogrammed for the new location of the airport.  The polar shift had moved the location by 10 degrees.  It was at 120 but is now at heading 130.  It is the first time that an airport has been affected by the shift but expected, eventually all airports will have to be updated for new headings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A heading from where?  You must be referring to the runway designation which is listed as a magnetic direction the opposite approach being 180 deg in reverse.  Hardly a problem.  No runway gets closed because of magnetic disturbances that I am aware of.  Magnetic headings are variable up to 12 degrees in many parts of the world.  There are plenty of warnings for those conditions. In any case nobody flies by compass.  Not since about 1930.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tampa airport runways renumbered due to magnetic north movement
> 
> that doesnt say it was closed, but it was effected
Click to expand...


Airmets and Navmets are issued all of the time.  That is why NOAA Air charts are updated every year.  All of the printed nav info have expiration dates associated with them.  I don't know what the criteria for changing runway headings is as far as shifting mag headings because they shift all over the place in reality.  I suppose if a heading seems to remain stable over a certain period of time they need to re designate a runway heading.  There are far more runways that do not appear EXACTLY on a true mag heading than not.  A variation of 3 - 5 degrees is common.


----------



## DiveCon

Right of Neocon said:


> aolnews.com/2011/01/07/magnetic-north-pole-shift-affects-tampa-airport/


helped


----------



## Right of Neocon

HUGGY said:


> Airmets and Navmets are issued all of the time.  That is why NOAA Air charts are updated every year.  All of the printed nav info have expiration dates associated with them.  I don't know what the criteria for changing runway headings is as far as shifting mag headings because they shift all over the place in reality.  I suppose if a heading seems to remain stable over a certain period of time they need to re designate a runway heading.  There are far more runways that do not appear EXACTLY on a true mag heading than not.  A variation of 3 - 5 degrees is common.


From what I understand, there is going to be a shit load of airports resigning runways because of this issue..   It's something that has been know for a long time now but its typical "Wait till its a problem till we fix it" issue  LOL!!!!

I do find it odd that people can take something so common and spin it to where we are all going to die???


----------



## Douger

OK My boithDay is close to that. I'll change the date of duh pahhhhhT.
Thank joo for skaring me.


----------



## Right of Neocon

DiveCon said:


> helped



Thanks, I'm still a virgin here so till I have 15 post I can't post links LoL!!!   I guess I'll have to find somewhere to make useless rants to get credits


----------



## Mr. Anderson

Douger said:


> OK My boithDay is close to that. I'll change the date of duh pahhhhhT.
> Thank joo for skaring me.



Magnets....Global Warming.....Mexicans.....Aztecs....Liberals....Conservatives.....Sarah Palin.....AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH we are all going to DIE!!!!!!


----------



## HUGGY

Here is a little primer on true North and Magnetic North...

Sailtrain: Navigation and Chartwork, Compass Variation.


----------



## Douger

Mr. Anderson said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK My boithDay is close to that. I'll change the date of duh pahhhhhT.
> Thank joo for skaring me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnets....Global Warming.....Mexicans.....Aztecs....Liberals....Conservatives.....Sarah Palin.....AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH we are all going to DIE!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Fire up a doob and go lay one one your wifes niece (assuming she is over 18)


----------



## Mr. Anderson

HUGGY said:


> Here is a little primer on true North and Magnetic North...
> 
> Hey Huggy I saw that list you made... make sure to add me to it you bat shit crazy bastard


----------



## HUGGY

Mr. Anderson said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a little primer on true North and Magnetic North...
> 
> Hey Huggy I saw that list you made... make sure to add me to it you bat shit crazy bastard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Anderson!!  You are too much of a Newbie.  If ya wanna be on "The List" without a track record you must post some awesome Blue Dobie pics on "The List".  Then I may consider your application.
Click to expand...


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtJdfdzrU1s&feature=email"]March Pole Shift Evidence[/ame]

Laura Knight's Page mentioned in the video is here.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uw165h1Kjbg&NR=1"]Egypt - Pole Shift[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cW56hcYnms]You Have Been Warned[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mini 14

The only thing Terral has told us that isn't opinion is that the poles will shift. EVRYTHING else in his post is opinion, and/or folly.

Newsflash......

It has happened before, it will happen again, it is beyond our control, and that just about sums up our total knowledge of polar shift.

(Polar shift is now called "AGW," "Global Warming," "Climate Change,"  and anything else that might make someone a buck or two, for those who haven't been following along).


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

I have been trying to track down the identity and information that Alex Jones censored from his radio show on 1/28/2011. The lady in this video talks about official govt documentation proving that the govt is manipulating weather.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoRxEsWk70A"]Alex Jones Edited White House Caller[/ame] 

In other words, the coming earth changes and pole shift are being assisted by factions working inside our own government in one big fat conspiracy.

The mentioned govt document on weather modification is here in PDF format.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b57PFoCRheE]More Info On FEMA Preparations For The "Event"[/ame]

The original youtube account for *patrioticspace* is here.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

Let me warn you about the R-rated language in this video. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pENc_zUVGA]Urgent Message![/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## saveliberty

Dang, and the dinosaurs were just making a comeback!  Hope they move me closer to the equator.  woot woot!


----------



## daveman

Terral said:


> This problem is going to escalate and the poles are going to shift on *Tuesday March 15, 2011* ending a week of global chaos with the oceans sloshing giant tidal waves and things far worse.


No, they're not.


----------



## daveman

Oe noes!  Here's a pole shifting!


----------



## daveman

This Pole knows how to shift.


----------



## Liability

*BEWARE the IDES of MARCH!*

Of course, with Terral's track record, I don't think any of us need worry to much.


----------



## daveman

For Poles who like poles:


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

Most people do not even know that the earth itself has developed a wobble that will magnify in the coming weeks and months that includes the '*pole shift*' on *March 15, 2011* according to some sources.

Polshift.ning.com



> Earth Changes and the Pole Shift
> 
> Information and discussion about the Earth Changes and the pending Pole Shift.
> 
> Posted by Howard on January 4, 2011 at 11:50pm in Weather Wobbles
> 
> Most of us understand the mechanics behind the increasingly erratic  weather Earth is experiencing as the result of the magnetic influence of  Planet X in the inner solar system. However, articulating this complex  dynamic in layman's terms is not always a simple matter.
> 
> To assist in explaining this dynamic more clearly, I've developed a  visual representation of the magnetic influence Planet X has upon the  Earth using a compass and another strong magnetic object.
> 
> 1.  Place a compass on a table top away from any metal objects and orient the compass until the arrow is aligned North.
> 
> 2. Position a magnet or any other magnetic object on the table 2 feet  away from the compass in the South direction and slowly move this  magnetic object toward the compass.
> 
> 3.  As the magnet approaches the compass, observe the compass needle.  It will either move toward West or toward the East depending on the  polarity orientation of the object.  If the north pole of the magnetic  object is pointing at the compass, the compass needle will move to the  west.  Use this orientation to proceed.
> 
> 4.  Now, with the compass needle deflected to the west by the  presence of the magnetic object, suddenly pull the magnet away while  observing the compass needle.  Does it not swing back toward the east  before returning to North?
> 
> This is what is happening daily as the N.Pole of Planet X is  increasingly pointed toward the Earth.  Earth's N. Pole deflects away as  the hose of magnetic particles from the N. Pole of Planet X assault the  Earth which often is depicted in the Magnetosphere Simulator.   Then the Earth will swing back in opposition toward Planet X as Earth  temporarily evades the hose of magnetons from the N. Pole of Planet X.
> 
> This movement, back and forth, to and fro and becoming increasingly  more violent, creates turbulence in the atmosphere which translates into  erratic temperature gradients mixing warm and cold air which ultimately  manifest as unseasonable conditions and violent weather patterns.
> 
> As Planet X draws nearer, this dynamic will increase until such time  that the seasons have blended completely and the wobble becomes so  severe that Earth falls on her side in a Static Lean to the Left, a sign  the Last Weeks have commenced. [More]


GL,

Terral


----------



## westwall

So, when the world goes merrily along after your doomsday date, will you kindly go away?


----------



## daveman

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Most people do not even know that the earth itself has developed a wobble that will magnify in the coming weeks and months that includes the '*pole shift*' on *March 15, 2011* according to some sources.


Most people know that the magnetic axis and the rotational axis are two different things.


----------



## Liability

daveman said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> Most people do not even know that the earth itself has developed a wobble that will magnify in the coming weeks and months that includes the '*pole shift*' on *March 15, 2011* according to some sources.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people know that the magnetic axis and the rotational axis are two different things.
Click to expand...



Yep.  I OFTEN find myself telling Troofers to sit on it and rotate.

Or words to that effect, anyway.


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

My research into this pole shift topic has let to poleshift.ning.com and this article. If these guys are right, then the earth is in for a very wild ride!

Poleshift.ning.com Article:



> *Last Trimester Event Timeline*
> 
> Posted by Howard on August 11, 2010 at 4:30am in Pole Shift
> 
> Below is an event timeline based on ZetaTalk that begins 7 weeks prior  to the Pole Shift. This calendar provides specific durations for the  dramatic events preceding the climactic Pole Shift and Planet X is  clearly visible in the daytime sky from Day 1.
> 
> SOZT
> What starts the process of the last  weeks, with all their extreme gyrations, is a threshold being crossed.  The dithering we have been describing - where Planet X, the Earth and  the other planets caught in the cup (Dark Twin and Venus) are all  bouncing around, reacting to movement in another, to crowding of  magnetons or other particles &#8211; reaches an explosive point. During this  time Planet X moves to the right as far as possible, to evade the ever  increasing particle crowding, but is still outbound, steadily. Thus,  visibility is enhanced, and Second Sun sightings are common. This is the  start of the 7.3 week period we described, where it would be  unmistakably visible to all on Earth. Venus escapes the cup. The Dark  Twin escapes the cup. And the dance of many becomes a deadlock grip by  Planet X on the Earth. It is no longer an issue of the Earth wobble or  temporary leans to the left of into opposition sufficing. This is  twitching about, compared to the last weeks. If the years and months of  the Earth wobble were the wrestlers positioning themselves at the edge  of the mat, then the last weeks are full contact, and neither can let go  of the other. In this, of course, Planet X wins.
> 
> When Venus and  the Dark Twin escape from the cup, the particle crowding is suddenly  eased, allowing Planet X to come forward toward the Earth. The Earth&#8217;s  first evasion is to tilt her N Pole away from the oncoming Planet X to  such a degree, and so violently, that she leans all the way over to the  left and then REBOUNDS as a reaction all the way to the right. This is  the severe wobble, for a length of 9 days, as a resent crop circle http://www.zetatalk.com/ning/31jy2010.htm has  depicted. Finally, the rebound is repressed, for a lingering lean to  the left of 4.5 days or so. Then a progression where the N Pole of Earth  is pushed away from the Sun and the approaching Planet X, until the  point where 3 days of darkness is unmistakable. This progression is  another 2-3 days in time. Then the 3 days of darkness and the 6 days of  sunrise west, which is a momentum and turnaround for the swing into the 3  days of darkness.
> 
> Then the Earth rights herself, side by side  with Planet X, and begins her rotation slowdown. It is during this time  that the Earth is drawn toward Planet X, so that Planet X quickly  increases in size in the skies and is the writhing monster of legend.  Slowing rotation is not a linear matter, but exponential as the Earth is  pulled closer to Planet X. The Earth moans, groans, and complains as  the core pulls at the crust but the crust is gripped, increasingly, and  held by Planet X. The slowing is a lurching matter too, as when the  Atlantic Rift is exposed, the grip slows the rotation, but when hidden,  rotation tries to return. All this causes earthquakes and stretch zone  accidents. Emergency management teams are beyond exhaustion, government  services are in disarray, and travel has become almost impossible.
> EOZT
> ​ *Note:* 3 Days of Darkness applies only to the northern hemisphere.  The southern hemisphere will experience _"three days of light, from dusk to dawn without nightfall."_ ZetaTalk - Oct 3, 2009
> 
> Last Timester Chart  [View comments]​


GL,

Terral​


----------



## Terral

Hi Dave:



daveman said:


> Most people know that the magnetic axis and the rotational axis are two different things.



Thank you very much for the valuable input. Please write again when you have more than one sentence of enlightenment and perhaps a few links to something that might actually help these readers understand this topic. Thanks again,

GL,

Terral


----------



## Sheldon

I'm more concerned about Y2K. None of today's computers are capable of handling this change in dates. As we all know, computers are vital to stock trading algorithms and the billion dollar porn industry. Once this virus strikes, the global economy will collapse.

Buy your survival supplies now. Canned foods, flashlight, water, JD's No. 7. Lock yourself and your loved ones in the basement for at least a month.


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3bsw_beUx8]Safe Locations - Is Any Spot On Earth Safe During A Pole Shift?[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Liability

Oh FUCK!  

The Yellowstone Caldera is definitely going to blow when the North Pole lands at the Equator!

People.  It doesn't matter WHERE you go.  Between the Tidal Waves, the hurricanes, the volcanoes, the global ice age from the lack of light (due to all those volcanoes blowing their ash and dust and magma and shit into the atmosphere) and the looting, we're all doomed.

Doomed I tell ya.

Thanks for the heads up, though, Terral.

Not that any of us can DO anything about it.


----------



## Right of Neocon

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Most people do not even know that the earth itself has developed a wobble that will magnify in the coming weeks and months that includes the '*pole shift*' on *March 15, 2011* according to some sources.
> 
> Terral



So let me get this right, you're going around posting rants about how the earth is going to wobble in the coming "months" yet 03/15/2011 is under a month away.

You're telling people that they don't know the earth has a wobble.   You assume it has "Created a wobble"?

Your Al Gore School of liberalism needs to be condemned.  Its been known for decades the the world has a wobble.  Your opinion based videos only proves that there are others like you without facts siring up baseless scenarios.

Here's an idea, get a job and do something with all your free time.


----------



## westwall

Right of Neocon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> Most people do not even know that the earth itself has developed a wobble that will magnify in the coming weeks and months that includes the '*pole shift*' on *March 15, 2011* according to some sources.
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this right, you're going around posting rants about how the earth is going to wobble in the coming "months" yet 03/15/2011 is under a month away.
> 
> You're telling people that they don't know the earth has a wobble.   You assume it has "Created a wobble"?
> 
> Your Al Gore School of liberalism needs to be condemned.  Its been known for decades the the world has a wobble.  Your opinion based videos only proves that there are others like you without facts siring up baseless scenarios.
> 
> Here's an idea, get a job and do something with all your free time.
Click to expand...





Actually Earths wobble has been known for hundreds of years.


----------



## DiveCon

OH NOESSSS
the world is coming to an end

how did that global bio-weapon hoax you claimed was only "months away" turn out?
terral, tell the attendee it's time for your meds again


----------



## DiveCon

westwall said:


> Right of Neocon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> Most people do not even know that the earth itself has developed a wobble that will magnify in the coming weeks and months that includes the '*pole shift*' on *March 15, 2011* according to some sources.
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this right, you're going around posting rants about how the earth is going to wobble in the coming "months" yet 03/15/2011 is under a month away.
> 
> You're telling people that they don't know the earth has a wobble.   You assume it has "Created a wobble"?
> 
> Your Al Gore School of liberalism needs to be condemned.  Its been known for decades the the world has a wobble.  Your opinion based videos only proves that there are others like you without facts siring up baseless scenarios.
> 
> Here's an idea, get a job and do something with all your free time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Earths wobble has been known for hundreds of years.
Click to expand...

yes, it has


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

Running down the leads to identify the Alex Jones Mystery Woman is made difficult by the fact that Alex Jones video personnel deleted her testimony. Everywhere I go on the internet (like here) looking for this crucial bit of evidence leads to a dead end. Von Helton is a source I use for news on the internet and we are on parallel courses trying to track down this information:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrQoKri1X3A"]Forward To 2:30/14:19[/ame]

You need to forward the youtube video to 2:30, unless you want to see Von scarfing down his food and drink before getting started. ;0)

PS. BTW, Mike over at the PatrioticSpace Channel is reporting that Alex Jones has planned his upcoming vacation to begin around March 15, 2011 ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss1hae50sws]Mike @ PatrioticSpace[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Right of Neocon

Here is one of the smartest men in the world.  I'll listen to him over a bunch of video's of loony toons.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPLjnqS8UeY&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Right of Neocon

westwall said:


> Actually Earths wobble has been known for hundreds of years.


Not that I'm a scientist or anything, but I thought the wobble has been known since the 20's but the sun being the center of our galaxy has been known for hundreds of years??

Either way, a whole shit-load of decades for either scenario.


----------



## Right of Neocon

Terral said:


> Running down the leads to identify the Alex Jones Mystery Woman is made difficult by the fact that Alex Jones video personnel deleted her testimony. Everywhere I go on the internet (like here) looking for this crucial bit of evidence leads to a dead end. Von Helton is a source I use for news on the internet and we are on parallel courses trying to track down this information




Interesting!  Now I'm not sure who is more psychotic, you or Von Spook?  

You get your news from a guy in his basement who thinks the way he thinks and tries to reason is news?   This guy also needs to get a job and get off his ass.  The guy should at least cut his nails and put some dentures in, put up some official looking backdrops and other shit to look a little more reputable.  But normal people that get news from reliable sources wouldn't take him for a grain of salt anyway, but I'm sure it would make weirdo's like you feel better...


----------



## The Joe

Tank said:


> I just put my hands down my pants and made a pole shift.



That's what she said


----------



## daveman

Liability said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> Most people do not even know that the earth itself has developed a wobble that will magnify in the coming weeks and months that includes the '*pole shift*' on *March 15, 2011* according to some sources.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people know that the magnetic axis and the rotational axis are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  I OFTEN find myself telling Troofers to sit on it and rotate.
> 
> Or words to that effect, anyway.
Click to expand...


----------



## daveman

Terral said:


> Hi Dave:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people know that the magnetic axis and the rotational axis are two different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the valuable input. Please write again when you have more than one sentence of enlightenment and perhaps a few links to something that might actually help these readers understand this topic. Thanks again,
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...







There is no evidence to suggest that a rotational axis shift or a magnetic axis shift will take place in a single day, nor is that even possible.


----------



## daveman

Liability said:


> Oh FUCK!
> 
> The Yellowstone Caldera is definitely going to blow when the North Pole lands at the Equator!
> 
> People.  It doesn't matter WHERE you go.  Between the Tidal Waves, the hurricanes, the volcanoes, the global ice age from the lack of light (due to all those volcanoes blowing their ash and dust and magma and shit into the atmosphere) and the looting, we're all doomed.
> 
> Doomed I tell ya.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, though, Terral.
> 
> Not that any of us can DO anything about it.


Apparently, buying silver is the only thing that can save you.  Somehow.


----------



## daveman

Right of Neocon said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Earths wobble has been known for hundreds of years.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm a scientist or anything, but I thought the wobble has been known since the 20's but the sun being the center of our galaxy has been known for hundreds of years??
> 
> Either way, a whole shit-load of decades for either scenario.
Click to expand...


The sun is not the center of our galaxy.  It is, however, the center of our solar system.


----------



## Right of Neocon

daveman said:


> Right of Neocon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Earths wobble has been known for hundreds of years.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm a scientist or anything, but I thought the wobble has been known since the 20's but the sun being the center of our galaxy has been known for hundreds of years??
> 
> Either way, a whole shit-load of decades for either scenario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sun is not the center of our galaxy.  It is, however, the center of our solar system.
Click to expand...

Oops!  Meant universe.  Like I said I'm nor scientist or know much on the subject, although I know the world wobbles and its not a new thing.


----------



## uscitizen

Weebles wobble but they don't fall down.


----------



## daveman

Right of Neocon said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right of Neocon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm a scientist or anything, but I thought the wobble has been known since the 20's but the sun being the center of our galaxy has been known for hundreds of years??
> 
> Either way, a whole shit-load of decades for either scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sun is not the center of our galaxy.  It is, however, the center of our solar system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops!  Meant universe.  Like I said I'm nor scientist or know much on the subject, although I know the world wobbles and its not a new thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Right of Neocon said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right of Neocon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm a scientist or anything, but I thought the wobble has been known since the 20's but the sun being the center of our galaxy has been known for hundreds of years??
> 
> Either way, a whole shit-load of decades for either scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sun is not the center of our galaxy.  It is, however, the center of our solar system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops!  Meant universe.  Like I said I'm nor scientist or know much on the subject, although I know the world wobbles and its not a new thing.
Click to expand...

um, the sun isnt the "center" of the universe either


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The guy who made this video was arrested by the feds for making this video.


Here's the video of the arrest report
Whether or not it's true I haven't gotten a clue, but words of the arrest is getting out.

I will add I think the pole shift is a bunch of crap.


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

The US Federal Government is guilty of conspiracy to commit murder in the first degree of millions and millions of Americans by Obama Administration Department of Defense "Intelligence Agency" collusion and manipulation of key witnesses risking their lives to simply tell the truth about the *March 15, 2011 Pole Shift 'Event'* (my Topic*) and the coming *dollar devaluation *(Buy Silver Now!). The truth was leaked out of the White House on the Alex Jones Show on Friday, January 28, 2011 and Alex shut the woman down and had the footage removed and hoped that nobody would notice. David noticed and made the response video that appears in my pole shift topic*. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3PsRSt9Ays"]Pole Shift - Dollar Inflation - Very Important Info made viral[/ame]

Alex Jones refused to give David the time of day to continue the cover up, but David was persistent and he decided to make another video directed at Alex Jones:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58T5ivqm898"]David's Message To Alex Jones Concerning March 15, 2011 Pole Shift And Dollar Devaluation[/ame]

Alex has been backpedaling to beat the band, but luckily his Infowars and PrisonPlanet Websites are run by the Department of Defense out of their Joint State Department Counterterrorism Unit operating right out of the Pentagon. Dylan Avery and the Loose Change Brats also work a counterintelligence cell under Russell Pickering (PentagonResearch.com) like the CIT Bandito's work as a counterintelligence cell under Michael Anderson (aka "Painter") who admins the PilotsForTruth Board; like Phil Jayhan runs the Let'sRoll Board [more disinfo agent info here]. I know all of these guys and have been banned from all of their DoD-run Boards and all the little rats know they cannot debate me for ten seconds on any *911Truth Topic* (my work) and survive. ;0) 

My hero David is then arrested by Federal Agents (I'm investigating), which is where EXOMATRIXTV made this video: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cnu-t8o8So"]FEDS ARRESTED David - videos gone[/ame]



> *EXOMATRlXTV*          |                February 05, 2011            |        73 likes, 6 dislikes
> 
> ~credits: http://youtube.com/dutchsinse David http://youtube.com/atlasrevovolution & http://youtube.com/Epazuti  ARRESTED BY FEDS - videos gone - Feb 5, 2011 for Message to Alex Jones  "retired guy" was arrested and held for 14 hours... his account has been  deleted.. his family is asking that EVERYONE REMOVE their 'mirrored'  videos!
> 
> ~register4free: http://patrioticspace.whynotnews.eu
> 
> I  have called your show, asked others to call your show, sent you emails  and no response. Last Friday you received a call on-air from a woman  claiming to be with the White House and making claims about the Obama  Administrations knowledge of a Pole Shift around March 15, 2011.  Hundreds of thousands of your listens dropped everything to hear her. I  am not slamming Alex Jones. I believe he is under a great deal of  pressure by HLS to avoid discussing Classified and Secret topics on his  show. But now that the womans call was taken on-the-air live we need to  know how she got on the air. Is she a whistle-blower telling us the  truth about Obama's knowledge of a March 15th Pole Shift or a nut-case?  What bothers me is them editing the call from his show on youtube as if  none of us would react, like we were all asleep. I want the truth from  him.
> 
> Then you went to a commercial break and you didn't make any  mention of her or the call when you returned on-air. To make matters  more concerning your show edited out the call from that show you  uploaded on youtube as if none of us would react or remember her  statements. Your listeners understand that you are being watched and  harassed by Homeland Security. You have said so on your show. I am  asking you to come clean about the caller from last Friday's show and  ask you to replay the call because if her statements are true this  affects the lives of millions of people! I believe you are under threat,  but I also believe you are a man of integrity so I am asking you to at  least talk about it. We know that FEMA has ordered emergency food and  other supplies because they believe some event will take place around  March 15, 2011. The documents are online and on http://youtube.com/patrioticspace  Now if you will just clear this up and also tell the public how HLS has  threatened you then they will be exposed and your listeners can  confront them about all of this now. Before it's too late!
> 
> My  original video was removed by youtube within 3 hours of uploading it.  For six hours my channel was frozen by youtube with a banner saying my  channel was under maintenance. That was the second time youtube has  removed one of my videos and I am a nobody!
> 
> ~ Exo Matrixtv | Facebook - JohnKuhles (ExoMatrixTV) on Twitter


David is more than a nobody, because he is my fellow American and a real patriot with the courage to stand up for what is right in the face of tyranny and oppression by fascist dictators bought and paid for by the House of Rothschild/Rockefeller Federal Reserve Banksters. The banksters are afraid the people will know the truth and rise up and kill them all, which is exactly what they deserve. Make me king for one day and I will roll all their heads and show the people a world without banksters and their liars, murderers and thieves. ;0)

Speaking of liars and thieves, the corrupt Congress is trying to pass the Patriot Act Extension under the cover of darkness:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAOPZVK2q0M"]Ron Paul: Repeal Patriot Act[/ame]

GL,

Terral  *Deleted...Meister.*


----------



## daveman

Terral said:


> Alex has been backpedaling to beat the band, but luckily his Infowars and PrisonPlanet Websites are run by the Department of Defense out of their Joint State Department Counterterrorism Unit operating right out of the Pentagon.


----------



## uscitizen

DiveCon said:


> Right of Neocon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sun is not the center of our galaxy.  It is, however, the center of our solar system.
> 
> 
> 
> Oops!  Meant universe.  Like I said I'm nor scientist or know much on the subject, although I know the world wobbles and its not a new thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um, the sun isnt the "center" of the universe either
Click to expand...


correct.  That would be Sarah Palin.


----------



## DiveCon

uscitizen said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right of Neocon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops!  Meant universe.  Like I said I'm nor scientist or know much on the subject, although I know the world wobbles and its not a new thing.
> 
> 
> 
> um, the sun isnt the "center" of the universe either
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> correct.  That would be Sarah Palin.
Click to expand...

maybe for you


----------



## Terral

Hi Dave:



daveman said:


> Apparently, buying silver is the only thing that can save you.  Somehow.



No. There is a very long list of Survival Gear to fill first that includes 6 months of food and emergency provisions. Once all of that is gathered and you are 'prepped' for the coming 'event,' then liquidate paper assets and buy silver now!  But hey, if Dave wants to hold onto those fiat Fed dollars that are being devalued to 30 percent, then go for it. I admire your bravery ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

The mystery surrounding this conspiracy concerns a mystery caller to the Alex Jones Show on Friday January 28, 2011 named Natalie. She apparently made it On Air with George Noory on Coast to Coast, which is where this video fits into the investigation:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4ADEWdmruU"]Natalie The Mystery Caller On CTC Radio[/ame]

I am currently looking for a copy of the audio file for Alex Jones Radio show on January 28, 2011  from 'before' her warnings about the March 15, 2011 Pole Shift Event and the coming Dollar Devaluation were censored out. If anybody has a copy of that radio show, or knows how to reach Natalie, that is the piece of the puzzle we are tracking down as we speak.  

This is the file Natalie is talking about here. If that link goes down then download a copy from here. Another version of that document (Weather as a Force Multiplier) is here. If that link goes down then the Obama Nazi Regime Feds are desperate to contain their leak about the upcoming March 15, 2011 Pole Shift 'Event' and Dollar Devaluation and removal as the world reserve currency.

The link to the Alex Jones 1/28/2011 Radio Show Podcast is here, but I expect the Natalie phone call information to be edited out.

I tracked down a Natalie from Seabrook Texas, but not sure yet if this is our mystery caller.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Douger

As long as it first targets cops, military morons, govt. employees and politicians I say "Bring It On".
Damn. That's the week I'm supposed to harvest my bean field..........Oh well.


----------



## sparky

Terral,
first off, let's verify the existenece of this phenomenon via something of a more universally accepted source>

Geomagnetic reversal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

of note>

*With the increasingly accurate Global Polarity Timescale (GPTS) it has become apparent that the rate at which reversals occur has varied considerably throughout the past. During some periods of geologic time (e.g. Cretaceous Long Normal), the Earth's magnetic field maintained a single orientation for tens of millions of years. Other reversals seem to have occurred very rapidly, with two such reversals during a span of 50,000 years. Occidental College geologist Scott Bogue and Jonathan Glen of the US Geological Survey even found evidence in the ancient lava rock of Battle Mountain, Nevada, indicating the possibility of a rapid geomagnetic field reversal over a period of only four years. The reversal was dated to approximately 15 million years ago.[3] The latest reversal, the BrunhesMatuyama reversal, is thought to have occurred approximately 780,000 years ago.*

_further_ digging>

Cataclysmic pole shift hypothesis

Among the scientific community, there is not enough evidence that indicates a rapid change in the position of the rotational axis. There is evidence of precession and changes in axial tilt, but this change is on much longer time-scales and does not involve relative motion of the spin axis with respect to the planet

revelvat to 'pole wandering' there>

Glacial cycles: redistribution of ice and water masses, and resultant deformation of the crust, changes the mass distribution around the Earth.[19] 


that said, one thing we can be fairly certain of is topping 7 billion population might seem less than sustainable with even the most minor ecological upsets introduced

~S~


----------



## Ravi

Hi Terral,

Though none of your other apocalyptic predictions have panned out I believe this one will.

I have no desire to survive the upcoming pole shift and death of billions of fellow earthlings. To that end, I have signed my home over to a group of homeless street people (mainly because it will irritate the shit out of my neighbor, should he survive) and liquidated my assets. The majority of my money I plan to hand out on the street to illegal immigrants during the upcoming week. I will keep several hundred for myself, stock up on wine and cheese (maybe a blanket...will it get cold before the poles shift?) and head to the beach to watch for the destruction of life as we know it.

I hope you survive, Terral, because without you USMB would be a bore.

Best regards,

Ravi


----------



## AVG-JOE

How the hell can the world end with any dignity on 12/21/2012 if this kind of shit is going to happen 03/15/2011?

I was really looking forward to Christmas next year!  I was planning on participating and actually BUYING stuff for people in 2012.

This just sucks!


----------



## daveman

Terral said:


> Hi Dave:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, buying silver is the only thing that can save you.  Somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. There is a very long list of Survival Gear to fill first that includes 6 months of food and emergency provisions. Once all of that is gathered and you are 'prepped' for the coming 'event,' then liquidate paper assets and buy silver now!  But hey, if Dave wants to hold onto those fiat Fed dollars that are being devalued to 30 percent, then go for it. I admire your bravery ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...







So, Homer, what are you going to do when the date comes and goes with no apocalyptic pole-shift?  Are you going to take credit for stopping it by "raising awareness"?


----------



## xotoxi

Tank said:


> I just put my hands down my pants and made a pole shift.




FUCK!

I just pos repped a racist.


----------



## Mini 14

AVG-JOE said:


> How the hell can the world end with any dignity on 12/21/2012 if this kind of shit is going to happen 03/15/2011?
> 
> I was really looking forward to Christmas next year!  I was planning on participating and actually BUYING stuff for people in 2012.
> 
> This just sucks!



Actually, there is a school of thought (a strong one, at that) which says the Mayans were referencing a polar shift in their calendar, and 12/21/2012 was their "prediction."

We don't know much about polar shift, other than it happens and there is nothing we can do about it. It could be the end of the world, and it could be something like the Y2K crisis (which wasn't jack).


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The weeks of March 6th to March 15th of this year the earth will go through a series of changes that includes a pole shift:
> 
> ModernSurvivalBlog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NOAA National Geophysical Data Center maintains a data set of  annual magnetic north pole coordinates going back to the year 1590,  derived from early measurements from ships logs to modern day  techniques.
> 
> Noting that there has been lots of reporting of pole shift lately, to  the point where the phenomenon is actually causing real-world issues  such as temporary airport closures, a deeper investigation was in order.
> 
> After transferring 420 years of north pole position data  from the NOAA Geo Data Center, configuring it to fit in an Excel  spreadsheet, adding a complicated formula to determine exact distance  between 2 sets of latitude-longitude coordinates, applying the formula  to each data point in the series, and then finally plotting it all in a  visual graph, _it is alarming to discover the amount of magnetic pole shift  just over the past 10 to 20 years_.
> 
> Here is one very interesting fact
> *Since 1860, the magnetic pole shift has more than doubled every 50 years*. That is pretty significant. In geological terms, that seems to be pretty rapid.
> 
> Here is another very interesting fact
> *During the past 150 years, the pole shift has been in the same direction*.
> 
> The following fact is even more astonishing
> *During the past 10 years, the magnetic north pole has shifted nearly half of the total distance of the past 50 years!* In other words, the pole shift has apparently sped up substantially. [Way More]
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the map and look how far the pole has shifted in the last 10 years. This problem is going to escalate and the poles are going to shift on *Tuesday March 15, 2011* ending a week of global chaos with the oceans sloshing giant tidal waves and things far worse.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3PsRSt9Ays"]Listen To This Insider[/ame]
> 
> Everyone reading these words should be getting all of your dollars into *silver* (my Topic) and gold right now. The dollar is going to die in about 40 days and a little bit of silver will buy a whole lot of dollars. At 1/16 to the gold price means silver should be selling for 80 dollars and the spot price right now is (check) $28.65 @ .99 cents. Thirty bucks for an ounce of silver seems high to people buying in at 5 -10 dollars; but if the price goes 100 or 250 or 500 as some experts say, then 30 bucks in worthless paper is a great deal! ;0) Small denominations like this at 1 buck over spot will barter in survival mode, when ten dollars will buy a loaf of bread. The best part about owning silver and gold is every ounce is one share of stock in the death of the dollar and the coming crash and one step nearer to survival.
> 
> Information in my Martial Law topic will help to inform you about how the United Nations and FEMA will team up using international troops to corral and detain and neutralize a large portion of the population. Information on the March 13, 2008 secret meeting in Congress explains a lot of things that are about to happen.
> 
> A good survival list with more information is on my Surviving The Coming Crash topic. You should have six months of food and as much water as you can store and guns and ammo to protect your supplies. There are a lot of con men out there and chances are the guy that hurts you will not be after gold or silver. He will be hungry.
> 
> Buckle your seatbelt Dorothy; 'cause Kansas is going [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-JJuHpfN5g"]bye bye![/ame] If anything in my work is a help, then God bless you,
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Dearest Terral,

If none of the above happens by March 15th, will you make a post accepting your error?

Your Brother in Christ,
xotoxi


----------



## bigrebnc1775

As I thought it was a scam.


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

The earth changes are already taking place with Indonesia sinking from a rising ocean:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiDnVuzspUg"]2011 Indonesia Sinking - Pole Shift[/ame]

The key for understanding here is that the earth is wobbling from the approach of Planet X (info) that is throwing off the magnetic field. That is why all the migrating animals are dying everywhere, because they use the magnetic field forces to navigate between food sources. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g496D3re6zg&feature=player_embedded"]Robert Sepehr - Anunnak, Nibiru, Planet X[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNZ8mu08RBk]Planet X - Nibiru[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Old Rocks

Mini 14 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell can the world end with any dignity on 12/21/2012 if this kind of shit is going to happen 03/15/2011?
> 
> I was really looking forward to Christmas next year!  I was planning on participating and actually BUYING stuff for people in 2012.
> 
> This just sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there is a school of thought (a strong one, at that) which says the Mayans were referencing a polar shift in their calendar, and 12/21/2012 was their "prediction."
> 
> We don't know much about polar shift, other than it happens and there is nothing we can do about it. It could be the end of the world, and it could be something like the Y2K crisis (which wasn't jack).
Click to expand...


Actually, we know quite a bit about poles shifts. One thing we know for sure, the fossil record indicates that nothing of importance is associated with them. No extinctions, no sudden increases in speciation. 

The basalts of the Steens Mountain have a detailed record of one pole shift, and it is not a neat flip, rather a back and forth proposition over a few thousand years. 

Were the magnetic pole to shift substancially, I think the only thing you would notice would be a change in the deflection value for your location.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

xotoxi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just put my hands down my pants and made a pole shift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK!
> 
> I just pos repped a racist.
Click to expand...


 It will be ok


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Pole Shifts Recorded in the Bible
Joshua's Long Day and Other Pole Shifts Recorded in the Bible


----------



## Mini 14

Old Rocks said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell can the world end with any dignity on 12/21/2012 if this kind of shit is going to happen 03/15/2011?
> 
> I was really looking forward to Christmas next year!  I was planning on participating and actually BUYING stuff for people in 2012.
> 
> This just sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there is a school of thought (a strong one, at that) which says the Mayans were referencing a polar shift in their calendar, and 12/21/2012 was their "prediction."
> 
> We don't know much about polar shift, other than it happens and there is nothing we can do about it. It could be the end of the world, and it could be something like the Y2K crisis (which wasn't jack).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, we know quite a bit about poles shifts. One thing we know for sure, the fossil record indicates that nothing of importance is associated with them. No extinctions, no sudden increases in speciation.
> 
> The basalts of the Steens Mountain have a detailed record of one pole shift, and it is not a neat flip, rather a back and forth proposition over a few thousand years.
> 
> Were the magnetic pole to shift substancially, I think the only thing you would notice would be a change in the deflection value for your location.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, Old Rocks.....you're right.

I should have said "We don't know much about polar shift (other than Old Rocks, who knows EVERYTHING about EVERYTHING, of course)....."

Please forgive my unintended slight of your omniscience.


----------



## Terral

Hi Xotoxi:



xotoxi said:


> Dearest Terral,
> 
> If none of the above happens by March 15th, will you make a post accepting your error?
> 
> Your Brother in Christ,
> xotoxi



I am hoping like everybody else that Natalie and David have their facts confused and nothing happens from March 6 to March 15, 2011. That is just fine by me. However, my investigation is turning up all kinds of attempts by third parties to cover everything up and I mean EVERYTHING. 

DoD/State Dept operatives and assets are in high gear *shutting GodLikeProductions Website down* (try the link) and *youtube has closed David's channel down* (try it) and *Alex Jones video personnel edited out Natalie's testimony entirely* (Podcast 1/28/2011). That is three strikes already and counting! I remember listening to this Alex Jones Show on the Friday in question and do not remember anything about Natalie or the pole shift warnings; which likely means I saw the edited version. This is far more than a couple of nutcases firing off conspiracy theories, because the operatives, assets and their handlers are working too hard to cover everything up; which is giving away their conspiracy motives and tipping their collective hands. The USMB is not currently included in the DoD/State Dept Disinformation Counterintelligence/Terrorism Network and trying to strong arm these mods and admins to delete these topics would make things even worse. 

You guys need to remember that this is the USMB "Conspiracy Theories' Forum and we are looking at evidence to support the OP Hypothesis in an ongoing investigation where conclusions are drawn after all the evidence is presented. I would love to report on March 15th that all of this turned out to be nothing. However, until then my duty is to serve the topic and these readers and our Creator and 'the truth' so help me God. That is what real Truthers do. ;0)

Check this out:

Armageddon Online Forums



> *Godlike Productions SHUT DOWN for good!!!
> 
> *GLP shut down for good tonight due to death threats against the owner  and his friends and family. Better watch what you say or you will be  next!


Tell me that something BIG is not going on ...

Here is the ATS Topic:


> GLP owner >> at what point does the personal sacrifice become too great?  when you put the of my friends and family at risk.  I will not allow this website to cause my friends and family to live in fear  you won  hope  you are happy  the last light of the world has been extinguished





> So are they shutting down conspiracy site's?
> hacker's?
> 
> Is ats next?
> 
> Question i say we need to know folk's. Regardless who's conspiracy site it is.
> 
> It look's like maybe someone has threaten the life of glp owner.
> Or his family's life.
> So if conspiracy's have got to this point folk's beware all ...is all i can say.


GL,

Terral


----------



## bigrebnc1775

http://cftc.gov/ucm/groups/public/@lrfederalregister/documents/frcomment/08-004c002.pdf


----------



## Mini 14

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UKz3GVrHI8&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UKz3GVrHI8&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All

My investigation into the Natalie, David, Alex Jones, GodLikeProductions, Dead Migrating Animals March 15, 2011 Pole Shift 'Event' and Dollar Devaluation Conspiracy has led to this video:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEhVQFB9nEY]The Coming World Crisis - Planned - March 15, 2011[/ame]

The dead animals have the common trait of being 'migratory species' that depend on geographic/magnetic forces. The wacky weather and animal deaths are connected to the approach of Planet X that is accelerating in speed with every minute in the direction of Planet Earth. The confluence of bad things are going to get worse and then far worse, which means you need six months of food and emergency supplies. The day is coming when the unprepared people will rush to the stores to find empty shelves and the high price of gasoline will mean no trucks are coming any time soon. The crap is about to hit the fan and most of you are not ready ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## saveliberty

March 15th, what to wear?  What to wear?


----------



## daveman

This site is about information regarding a mythical Planet X 
(called Nibiru by some) and an encounter with Earth in *2003* and 
a shifting of the Earth's poles which is supposed to cause an end 
to our civilization.​I _thought_ I heard a noise...


----------



## Terral

Hi Sparky:



sparky said:


> Terral,
> first off, let's verify the existenece of this phenomenon via something of a more universally accepted source>
> 
> Geomagnetic reversal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> of note>
> 
> *With the increasingly accurate Global Polarity Timescale (GPTS) it has become apparent that the rate at which reversals occur has varied considerably throughout the past ...*



Sparky! Wake up already and pay attention:We are not talking about a regular pole shift, but Geological (literal) pole shift that includes the earth being tipped off its axis by an approaching Planet X that is making a regular trek around the sun in a 3600-year cycle. You notice how the moon influences tides and moods of people and animals on the face of the earth. Right? Now imagine a planet coming very close to the earth that has a powerful magnetic field that tips the earth over like a spinning top. Try to put two powerful magnets together and note how the forces push with certain alignments and then multiply that by billions of times. Read the article from Post #63 to see that "*Planet X wins.*" 

GL,

Terral


----------



## daveman

Terral said:


> Hi Sparky:
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral,
> first off, let's verify the existenece of this phenomenon via something of a more universally accepted source>
> 
> Geomagnetic reversal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> of note>
> 
> *With the increasingly accurate Global Polarity Timescale (GPTS) it has become apparent that the rate at which reversals occur has varied considerably throughout the past ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparky! Wake up already and pay attention:We are not talking about a regular pole shift, but Geographical (literal) pole shift that includes the earth being tipped off its axis by an approaching Planet X that is making a regular trek around the sun in a 3600-year cycle. You notice how the moon influences tides and moods of people and animals on the face of the earth. Right? Now imagine a planet coming very close to the earth that has a powerful magnetic field that tips the earth over like a spinning top. Try to put two powerful magnets together and note how the forces push with certain alignments and then multiply that by billions of times. Read the article from Post #63 to see that "*Planet X wins.*"
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

The article assumes the rotational axis and the magnetic axis are the same and behave the same.  They do not.

Further, if Planet X is so close, why are there no photographs of it approaching?


----------



## JBeukema

Geomagnetic reversal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sheldon

daveman said:


> This site is about information regarding a mythical Planet X
> (called Nibiru by some) and an encounter with Earth in *2003* and
> a shifting of the Earth's poles which is supposed to cause an end
> to our civilization.​I _thought_ I heard a noise...




This topic kind of got me thinking about solar flares. We get them a lot, but our outer sphere (I forget what it's called) buffers most of their effects. If the sun had a larger than usual cosmic fart, it could really screw with some of our technology, especially satellites. That means no more Howard Stern on XM.


----------



## Terral

Hi Dave:



daveman said:


> This site is about information regarding a mythical Planet X
> (called Nibiru by some) and an encounter with Earth in *2003* and
> a shifting of the Earth's poles which is supposed to cause an end
> to our civilization.​I _thought_ I heard a noise...



No. Planet X has been approaching the center of our solar system for a long time on a very wide orbit around the sun and the planet began to affect Planet Earth in 2003! That is the year that the Pentagon Leak of this information took place (story). Planet X is racing in our direction and the influence of this powerful planet is growing with every passing day. Watch this video again ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtJdfdzrU1s"]Forward to 10:00/13:47 And Pay Attention[/ame]

Imagine that the plane of the sun and planets is a giant pie plate disk. The green line breaks through the ecliptic plane on March 4th and comes into perfect alignment to influence the geological earth. Run the video to 11:49 and stop. This is where the earth is about to pass between the sun to the right and Planet X on the left racing toward us. When you click the button quickly and then stop (11:50), you see the earth pass directly into the gravity path of the sun and Planet X, which pulls the earth in two directions. This is the position of the earth during the violent geological pole shift. Forward to 11:56 and stop. 

The earth and Planet X then enter a period where both are traveling at similar rates of speed around the sun, but Planet X is about to begin making up the distance. Forward to 12:01 and note that Planet X is passing on the inside like a race car to pass between the Sun and Earth around 9/11 to 9/22. Forward to 12:04 to see Planet X making the pass where the planet/comet should be very visible to everyone on earth. By December 4, 2011 (12:07), Planet X is racing away from the earth, but our planet is still influenced by the gravitational pull throughout this entire period. 

The March 15, 2011 date of the pole shift is calculated by knowing when the Earth will pass between the Sun and Planet X to be caught in the gravitational onslaught that will turn the world upside down.

GL,

Terral


----------



## daveman

Sheldon said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This site is about information regarding a mythical Planet X
> (called Nibiru by some) and an encounter with Earth in *2003* and
> a shifting of the Earth's poles which is supposed to cause an end
> to our civilization.​I _thought_ I heard a noise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This topic kind of got me thinking about solar flares. We get them a lot, but our outer sphere (I forget what it's called) buffers most of their effects. If the sun had a larger than usual cosmic fart, it could really screw with some of our technology, especially satellites. That means no more Howard Stern on XM.
Click to expand...


It could indeed, and large flares have even caused blackouts.


----------



## Liability

Greeeeetings to all.

The pole shift affects magnetism.

The memo stuck to my refrigerator fell off this morning.

This particular sign of impending doom may be happening to others even as I type this.  Such confirmation of the dire Ides of March warning should be shared and disseminated.

So all I can say to all of you all is, of course, 

GL

Terran-Liability  

(That's "Earthling, Liability" to the residents of the fast approaching but totally invisible planet Nairobiwonkenobi.)


----------



## daveman

Terral said:


> Hi Dave:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This site is about information regarding a mythical Planet X
> (called Nibiru by some) and an encounter with Earth in *2003* and
> a shifting of the Earth's poles which is supposed to cause an end
> to our civilization.​I _thought_ I heard a noise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Planet X has been approaching the center of our solar system for a long time on a very wide orbit around the sun and the planet began to affect Planet Earth in 2003! That is the year that the Pentagon Leak of this information took place (story). Planet X is racing in our direction and the influence of this powerful planet is growing with every passing day. Watch this video again ...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtJdfdzrU1s]Forward to 10:00/13:47 And Pay Attention[/ame]
> 
> Imagine that the plane of the sun and planets is a giant pie plate disk. The green line breaks through the ecliptic plane on March 4th and comes into perfect alignment to influence the geological earth. Run the video to 11:49 and stop. This is where the earth is about to pass between the sun to the right and Planet X on the left racing toward us. When you click the button quickly and then stop (11:50), you see the earth pass directly into the gravity path of the sun and Planet X, which pulls the earth in two directions. This is the position of the earth during the violent geological pole shift. Forward to 11:56 and stop.
> 
> The earth and Planet X then enter a period where both are traveling at similar rates of speed around the sun, but Planet X is about to begin making up the distance. Forward to 12:01 and note that Planet X is passing on the inside like a race car to pass between the Sun and Earth around 9/11 to 9/22. Forward to 12:04 to see Planet X making the pass where the planet/comet should be very visible to everyone on earth. By December 4, 2011 (12:07), Planet X racing away from the earth, but our planet is still influenced by the gravitational pull throughout this entire period.
> 
> The March 15, 2011 date of the pole shift is calculated by knowing when the Earth will pass between the Sun and Planet X to be caught in the gravitational onslaught that will turn the world upside down.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

How about you show me a picture of Planet X?  Not some artist's rendering, a real picture from a telescope.


----------



## daveman

Liability said:


> Greeeeetings to all.
> 
> The pole shift affects magnetism.
> 
> The memo stuck to my refrigerator fell off this morning.
> 
> This particular sign of impending doom may be happening to others even as I type this.  Such confirmation of the dire Ides of March warning should be shared and disseminated.
> 
> So all I can say to all of you all is, of course,
> 
> GL
> 
> Terran-Liability
> 
> (That's "Earthling, Liability" to the residents of the fast approaching but totally invisible planet Nairobiwonkenobi.)



The pole shift drank all my beer.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Terral said:


> Hi Dave:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This site is about information regarding a mythical Planet X
> (called Nibiru by some) and an encounter with Earth in *2003* and
> a shifting of the Earth's poles which is supposed to cause an end
> to our civilization.​I _thought_ I heard a noise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Planet X has been approaching the center of our solar system for a long time on a very wide orbit around the sun and the planet began to affect Planet Earth in 2003! That is the year that the Pentagon Leak of this information took place (story). Planet X is racing in our direction and the influence of this powerful planet is growing with every passing day. Watch this video again ...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtJdfdzrU1s]Forward to 10:00/13:47 And Pay Attention[/ame]
> 
> Imagine that the plane of the sun and planets is a giant pie plate disk. The green line breaks through the ecliptic plane on March 4th and comes into perfect alignment to influence the geological earth. Run the video to 11:49 and stop. This is where the earth is about to pass between the sun to the right and Planet X on the left racing toward us. When you click the button quickly and then stop (11:50), you see the earth pass directly into the gravity path of the sun and Planet X, which pulls the earth in two directions. This is the position of the earth during the violent geological pole shift. Forward to 11:56 and stop.
> 
> The earth and Planet X then enter a period where both are traveling at similar rates of speed around the sun, but Planet X is about to begin making up the distance. Forward to 12:01 and note that Planet X is passing on the inside like a race car to pass between the Sun and Earth around 9/11 to 9/22. Forward to 12:04 to see Planet X making the pass where the planet/comet should be very visible to everyone on earth. By December 4, 2011 (12:07), Planet X racing away from the earth, but our planet is still influenced by the gravitational pull throughout this entire period.
> 
> The March 15, 2011 date of the pole shift is calculated by knowing when the Earth will pass between the Sun and Planet X to be caught in the gravitational onslaught that will turn the world upside down.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


If there was something to poles shifts do you truely think the government would allow access to that information? as soon as people started talking about it they would shut it down. The government allows certain things out as a form of distraction.

I will add 2012 is another distraction.


----------



## Sheldon

Liability said:


> Greeeeetings to all.
> 
> The pole shift affects magnetism.
> 
> The memo stuck to my refrigerator fell off this morning.
> 
> This particular sign of impending doom may be happening to others even as I type this.  Such confirmation of the dire Ides of March warning should be shared and disseminated.
> 
> So all I can say to all of you all is, of course,
> 
> GL
> 
> Terran-Liability
> 
> (That's "Earthling, Liability" to the residents of the fast approaching but totally invisible planet Nairobiwonkenobi.)





So in other words, when my internet is slow, it's not Comcast I should be bitching at, but the magnetic pole shift?


----------



## Terral

Hi Dave:



daveman said:


> The article assumes the rotational axis and the magnetic axis are the same and behave the same.  They do not.



The magnetic poles are shifting gradually now from the influence of Planet X, as the planet comes nearer and nearer. 



daveman said:


> Further, if Planet X is so close, why are there no photographs of it approaching?



There are many stories about Planet X/Nibiru sightings all over the internet (like this one). The Govt is doing everything to shut people up about pole shifts,  because this is just another one of those Conspiracies. ;0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Sheldon:



Sheldon said:


> So in other words, when my internet is slow, it's not Comcast I should be bitching at, but the magnetic pole shift?



If you guys want to load this topic down with nonsense, then be my guest. We will all know if the Pole Shift 'Event' is real very soon, because the major earth changes are supposed to begin around March 4th to the 6th. If nothing happens then my duty to the topic and these readers has been served and we all got a laugh at mocking Terral. :0) That is all fine and well, unless the crap hits the fan; and in that case everyone has been warned sufficiently to my complete satisfaction. I appreciate the patience of our gracious admins and moderators for putting up with members on both sides of this debate, whether you believe the crap is about to hit the fan or all of this is a bunch of nonsense. For me, I am hoping for the best and preparing for the worst.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Liability

Sheldon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greeeeetings to all.
> 
> The pole shift affects magnetism.
> 
> The memo stuck to my refrigerator fell off this morning.
> 
> This particular sign of impending doom may be happening to others even as I type this.  Such confirmation of the dire Ides of March warning should be shared and disseminated.
> 
> So all I can say to all of you all is, of course,
> 
> GL
> 
> Terran-Liability
> 
> (That's "Earthling, Liability" to the residents of the fast approaching but totally invisible planet Nairobiwonkenobi.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, when my internet is slow, it's not Comcast I should be bitching at, but the magnetic pole shift?
Click to expand...


Well, duh!

Look.  Don't take my word for it.  

Confirm everything with Terral!

GL

Terran-Liability


----------



## daveman

Terral said:


> Hi Dave:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article assumes the rotational axis and the magnetic axis are the same and behave the same.  They do not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The magnetic poles are shifting gradually now from the influence of Planet X, as the planet comes nearer and nearer.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further, if Planet X is so close, why are there no photographs of it approaching?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many stories about Planet X/Nibiru sightings all over the internet (like this one). The Govt is doing everything to shut people up about pole shifts,  because this is just another one of those Conspiracies. ;0)
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

Yeah, well, horseshit.

From your article:
What is more, if the last "return" was in 1628 BC, we are not just due, we are overdue for the next one.​Orbital mechanics don't work that way.  Objects in orbit don't go "overdue".

Like I said, what are you going to do when the date comes and goes and no apocalypse?


----------



## Liability

daveman said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greeeeetings to all.
> 
> The pole shift affects magnetism.
> 
> The memo stuck to my refrigerator fell off this morning.
> 
> This particular sign of impending doom may be happening to others even as I type this.  Such confirmation of the dire Ides of March warning should be shared and disseminated.
> 
> So all I can say to all of you all is, of course,
> 
> GL
> 
> Terran-Liability
> 
> (That's "Earthling, Liability" to the residents of the fast approaching but totally invisible planet Nairobiwonkenobi.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pole shift drank all my beer.
Click to expand...


The stripper at the strip club was happily dancing when her pole shifted and she fell down like that magnetic memo off my refrigerator.

Remember, a pole shift affects pole dancers, too.

I had not realized it also affected beer.

This is getting serious.


----------



## daveman

Liability said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greeeeetings to all.
> 
> The pole shift affects magnetism.
> 
> The memo stuck to my refrigerator fell off this morning.
> 
> This particular sign of impending doom may be happening to others even as I type this.  Such confirmation of the dire Ides of March warning should be shared and disseminated.
> 
> So all I can say to all of you all is, of course,
> 
> GL
> 
> Terran-Liability
> 
> (That's "Earthling, Liability" to the residents of the fast approaching but totally invisible planet Nairobiwonkenobi.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pole shift drank all my beer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stripper at the strip club was happily dancing when her pole shifted and she fell down like that magnetic memo off my refrigerator.
> 
> Remember, a pole shift affects pole dancers, too.
> 
> I had not realized it also affected beer.
> 
> This is getting serious.
Click to expand...


----------



## candycorn

I'm not sure of 2 things;

Why Terral's posts rate so many replies

And...

Why Sarah Palin's words are ever repeated by news outlets.  

In the former, I think it is the low-hanging fruit of ease that allows us to tee-off without fear of being wrong.  In the latter; I'm really not sure of what the reasoning is; she's an illiterate moron whose only contribution to any debate is carbon dioxide.  

I'd like to think that ABC, NBC, CBS, CNN, MSNBC, etc.. would have learned their lesson by Bush 43; kill the moron in it's crib and you won't have to worry about 4 or 8 years of the Country regressing to the dark ages (where science is rejected in favor of faith).  I think the editors at those networks are still thinking that if they keep her front and center it may ultimately hurt the GOP.  Unfortunately, Americans have proven--at least the plurality of those who are politically active--they're just dumb enough to believe crap spewed by both parties--gosh nobody saw these deficits coming from Obama?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

candycorn said:


> I'm not sure of 2 things;
> 
> Why Terral's posts rate so many replies
> 
> And...
> 
> Why Sarah Palin's words are ever repeated by news outlets.
> 
> In the former, I think it is the low-hanging fruit of ease that allows us to tee-off without fear of being wrong.  In the latter; I'm really not sure of what the reasoning is; she's an illiterate moron whose only contribution to any debate is carbon dioxide.
> 
> I'd like to think that ABC, NBC, CBS, CNN, MSNBC, etc.. would have learned their lesson by Bush 43; kill the moron in it's crib and you won't have to worry about 4 or 8 years of the Country regressing to the dark ages (where science is rejected in favor of faith).  I think the editors at those networks are still thinking that if they keep her front and center it may ultimately hurt the GOP.  Unfortunately, Americans have proven--at least the plurality of those who are politically active--they're just dumb enough to believe crap spewed by both parties--gosh nobody saw these deficits coming from Obama?



I have to start questioning myself when I read your post. Next time I will be more careful.


----------



## Flagwavrusa

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The weeks of March 6th to March 15th of this year the earth will go through a series of changes that includes a pole shift:
> 
> ModernSurvivalBlog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NOAA National Geophysical Data Center maintains a data set of  annual magnetic north pole coordinates going back to the year 1590,  derived from early measurements from ships logs to modern day  techniques.
> 
> Noting that there has been lots of reporting of pole shift lately, to  the point where the phenomenon is actually causing real-world issues  such as temporary airport closures, a deeper investigation was in order.
> 
> After transferring 420 years of north pole position data  from the NOAA Geo Data Center, configuring it to fit in an Excel  spreadsheet, adding a complicated formula to determine exact distance  between 2 sets of latitude-longitude coordinates, applying the formula  to each data point in the series, and then finally plotting it all in a  visual graph, _it is alarming to discover the amount of magnetic pole shift  just over the past 10 to 20 years_.
> 
> Here is one very interesting fact
> *Since 1860, the magnetic pole shift has more than doubled every 50 years*. That is pretty significant. In geological terms, that seems to be pretty rapid.
> 
> Here is another very interesting fact
> *During the past 150 years, the pole shift has been in the same direction*.
> 
> The following fact is even more astonishing
> *During the past 10 years, the magnetic north pole has shifted nearly half of the total distance of the past 50 years!* In other words, the pole shift has apparently sped up substantially. [Way More]
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the map and look how far the pole has shifted in the last 10 years. This problem is going to escalate and the poles are going to shift on *Tuesday March 15, 2011* ending a week of global chaos with the oceans sloshing giant tidal waves and things far worse.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3PsRSt9Ays"]Listen To This Insider[/ame]
> 
> Everyone reading these words should be getting all of your dollars into *silver* (my Topic) and gold right now. The dollar is going to die in about 40 days and a little bit of silver will buy a whole lot of dollars. At 1/16 to the gold price means silver should be selling for 80 dollars and the spot price right now is (check) $28.65 @ .99 cents. Thirty bucks for an ounce of silver seems high to people buying in at 5 -10 dollars; but if the price goes 100 or 250 or 500 as some experts say, then 30 bucks in worthless paper is a great deal! ;0) Small denominations like this at 1 buck over spot will barter in survival mode, when ten dollars will buy a loaf of bread. The best part about owning silver and gold is every ounce is one share of stock in the death of the dollar and the coming crash and one step nearer to survival.
> 
> Information in my Martial Law topic will help to inform you about how the United Nations and FEMA will team up using international troops to corral and detain and neutralize a large portion of the population. Information on the March 13, 2008 secret meeting in Congress explains a lot of things that are about to happen.
> 
> A good survival list with more information is on my Surviving The Coming Crash topic. You should have six months of food and as much water as you can store and guns and ammo to protect your supplies. There are a lot of con men out there and chances are the guy that hurts you will not be after gold or silver. He will be hungry.
> 
> Buckle your seatbelt Dorothy; 'cause Kansas is going [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-JJuHpfN5g"]bye bye![/ame] If anything in my work is a help, then God bless you,
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


A pole shift does not present a serious problem provided you have enough food, water, and a place to stay long enough to make it to the Rapture on 5/21/2011.  

May 21, 2011 Rapture: Harold Camping End Of World Warning - News @ MWZA.com


----------



## sparky

Terral said:


> Hi Sparky:
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral,
> first off, let's verify the existenece of this phenomenon via something of a more universally accepted source>
> 
> Geomagnetic reversal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> of note>
> 
> *With the increasingly accurate Global Polarity Timescale (GPTS) it has become apparent that the rate at which reversals occur has varied considerably throughout the past ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparky! Wake up already and pay attention:We are not talking about a regular pole shift, but Geological (literal) pole shift that includes the earth being tipped off its axis by an approaching Planet X that is making a regular trek around the sun in a 3600-year cycle. You notice how the moon influences tides and moods of people and animals on the face of the earth. Right? Now imagine a planet coming very close to the earth that has a powerful magnetic field that tips the earth over like a spinning top. Try to put two powerful magnets together and note how the forces push with certain alignments and then multiply that by billions of times. Read the article from Post #63 to see that "*Planet X wins.*"
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Hi Terral
well ok, i do aspire to tenacity, and quite frankly enjoy being bombarded with internet information, i'm just a tad _choosey _about what i subscribe to

_Planet X?_ , well iirc, Galilieo, Copernicus , etc early astromoners were considered heretics for some of his claims  , so i'll grant you our sciences can be somewhat imperical, especially in hindsight

But this entire DOD thing after _Alex Jones?_ 

You are , of course, familiar with discrediring the message_ via_ the messenger, right?

See, if there is any real brains to counterintellegnce, they'd have already figured out hw to filter anything that might be a viable and substaintial issue with the public _through_ such sources...

kinda hoist them up upon their _own _retards

You know something? i followed Juilain Assauge there for quite some time too, up until i found how connected he was to the elites greasing his existence

who's _zooming_ who eh?


----------



## westwall

daveman said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pole shift drank all my beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stripper at the strip club was happily dancing when her pole shifted and she fell down like that magnetic memo off my refrigerator.
> 
> Remember, a pole shift affects pole dancers, too.
> 
> I had not realized it also affected beer.
> 
> This is getting serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





My daughter loves that show!


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

Whether this is information or disinformation is difficult to tell.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yzsjvbp7EVg"]Hoax Claim by ATS Real?[/ame]

My comment says:



> I have problem with your&#65279; hypothesis: 1. GodLikeProductions ran with  David's Pole Shift/Dollar Devaluation story and lives were threatened  and they closed down. 2. We have taped interviews with the Natalie the  White House staffer. 3. Alex Jones could have stopped this by making one  statement, but he appears silent. 4. David somebody has nothing to gain. 5. I  am looking for major earth quakes and waves around March 6th and if  nothing happens by March 15 then we can all laugh at David. Im buying  silver :0)


The investigation continues. :0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Whether this is information or disinformation is difficult to tell.
> 
> Hoax Claim by ATS Real?
> 
> My comment says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have problem with your&#65279; hypothesis: 1. GodLikeProductions ran with  David's Pole Shift/Dollar Devaluation story and lives were threatened  and they closed down. 2. We have taped interviews with the Natalie the  White House staffer. Alex Jones could have stopped this by making one  statement, but he appears silent. David somebody has nothing to gain. I  am looking for major earth quakes and waves around March 6th and if  nothing happens by March 15 then we can all laugh at David. Im buying  silver :0)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The investigation continues. :0)
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


The david guy scamed you. let it good. The government did not shut his youtube channel down.
I am sure monty is is trust wrothy

The pole shift is a distraction


----------



## Liability

Killer Pole Shift Kills Billions had to have been one of the worst movies ever made.


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Killer Pole Shift Kills Billions had to have been one of the worst movies ever made.


you forgot the NYT headline

"Women and minorities hurt worst"


----------



## Liability

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killer Pole Shift Kills Billions had to have been one of the worst movies ever made.
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot the NYT headline
> 
> "Women and minorities hurt worst"
Click to expand...




And that isn't just mindless P.C. talking there.

I mean, obviously, when a minority or a female is killed by the fucking Pole Shift, their deaths are gonna be more deadly than the deaths of the non-females and the non-minorities....

Oh wait.  Maybe it WOULD BE just mindless P.C. talking.


----------



## daveman

westwall said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stripper at the strip club was happily dancing when her pole shifted and she fell down like that magnetic memo off my refrigerator.
> 
> Remember, a pole shift affects pole dancers, too.
> 
> I had not realized it also affected beer.
> 
> This is getting serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter loves that show!
Click to expand...

It's a really cute show.  I love how they use classical music.


----------



## Cuyo

Jeremy said:


> This thread has been neg'd by....
> 
> *GOD*



Pfft.  Everyone knows God doesn't look like that.


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

David is back!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLXFe8Tx4pk"]David Epazuti! ATS Slander Exposed! - Message To Alex Jones - Mystery Lady 28 January[/ame]



> My Youtube description: David is back and doing everything to defend his original statements about Natalie the Washington DC insider who called the Alex Jones show on Friday January 28, 2011 about the upcoming March 15, 2011 Pole Shift 'Event' and Dollar Devaluation to 30 percent of current value. As I have been reporting from my ongoing investigation, Hilary Clinton has ordered ambassadors from all nations back to Washington in preparation for a China statement that the dollar has been replaced as the world reserve currency in favor of the Yuan. Natalie has also supported her March 15, 2011 Pole Shift Claim with astronomical chart evidence showing Planet X approaching the Earth and aligning with the Sun for a conjunction that takes place in the middle of March. Everyone reading these words should realize that the Fed-debased US dollar is DOOMED and anybody worshiping at the altar of Rothschild-created fiat paper money is in for a rude awakening and no matter what Natalie or David have to say. My take is that ATS/DoD/State Dept Operatives are working overtime to contain the January 28, 2011 leak to give Hillary Clinton more time to organize an structured transition out of the dollar and into a more stable global currency, which is your final opportunity to BY MORE SILVER at around 30 bucks!
> 
> I do not know yet if David is lying about the January 28, 2011 Natalie phone call to Alex Jones, but everything David reported has been verified by other sources. This appears to be more of a cover-up operation by DoD/State Dept Counterintelligence Operatives than any kind of hoax perpetrated by David and Natalie who are simply giving the facts as they currently see them, while trying to warn the people at the same time. For me, I have been prepped and ready to go since the FEMA Bio-terror exercises in 2009 and most of my paper wealth has already been converted to silver, so I am ready to go no matter if Natalie and David are kooks. ;0)
> 
> What I want to see from David is the temp file from his laptop that contains the Alex Jones podcast that includes the testimony of the mystery woman (Natalie) and her predictions about the March 15, 2011 Pole Shift and Dollar Devaluation. David obviously knew he was opening a can of worms at the start and he had to download a temp file into his internet cache folder at the time the original Alex Jones Show was watched on his computer. A copy of that file is all we need to confirm every word of his testimony, which is the very first place he should have looked to prove these things to his family and friends and NOT in the Alex Jones Show archives. This video was downloaded from my friend Exo at EXOMATRIXTV: http://www.youtube.com/user/EXOMATRlXTV
> 
> My USMB Topics include:
> 
> March 15, 2011 Pole Shift
> 
> GodLikeProductions Shut Down Over Obama Administration Death Threats
> 
> Clinton Recalls US Ambassadors - Dollar Is Dead
> 
> Buy Silver Now!


GL,

Terral


----------



## percysunshine

I have this theory that conspiracy theories are manufactured by a company in Hong Kong.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

The Mayans just got robbed. ~BH


----------



## bigrebnc1775

percysunshine said:


> I have this theory that conspiracy theories are manufactured by a company in Hong Kong.



A pole shift is not a conspiracy theory. It has happened before.

Joshua's Long Day and Other Pole Shifts Recorded in the Bible


----------



## Ravi

sigh...my first day of handing out cash on the street (liquidated assets, per Terral's prediction) caused a bit of a riot and I ended up with a sprained ankle and a bruised cheek...well, hopefully tomorrow will be better...

I _have_ purchased several bottles of merlot for the beach watch. Still deciding on the cheese. And I'm not totally sold on merlot, I actually like pinot noir better. Or should I be looking at whites?

What IS the best wine for the pole shift?


----------



## DiveCon

ravi said:


> sigh...my first day of handing out cash on the street (liquidated assets, per terral's prediction) caused a bit of a riot and i ended up with a sprained ankle and a bruised cheek...well, hopefully tomorrow will be better...
> 
> I _have_ purchased several bottles of merlot for the beach watch. Still deciding on the cheese. And i'm not totally sold on merlot, i actually like pinot noir better. Or should i be looking at whites?
> 
> What is the best wine for the pole shift?


md 20/20


----------



## daveman

So, still no pictures of this planet that's supposed to get so close to us in 5 weeks that it kills billions of people, huh?


----------



## Toro

Ravi said:


> sigh...my first day of handing out cash on the street (liquidated assets, per Terral's prediction) caused a bit of a riot and I ended up with a sprained ankle and a bruised cheek...well, hopefully tomorrow will be better...
> 
> I _have_ purchased several bottles of merlot for the beach watch. Still deciding on the cheese. And I'm not totally sold on merlot, I actually like pinot noir better. Or should I be looking at whites?
> 
> What IS the best wine for the pole shift?



A nice California merlot/cab blend from the Alexander Valley would be good.  Sweet and fruity but not overpowering, with a hint of chocolate always goes well with The of the World.  Buy a case, and remember to put it on credit!  That way, you'll have some for 2012 too!


----------



## whitehall

Personally I take St Paddies day on March 17 more serious than the crazy Ides of March the 15th that the Romans invented. Even green Beer is more tasty than Italian wine. If I get to see the Northern Lights here in Va. so much the better but I doubt it.


----------



## daveman

Ravi said:


> sigh...my first day of handing out cash on the street (liquidated assets, per Terral's prediction) caused a bit of a riot and I ended up with a sprained ankle and a bruised cheek...well, hopefully tomorrow will be better...
> 
> I _have_ purchased several bottles of merlot for the beach watch. Still deciding on the cheese. And I'm not totally sold on merlot, I actually like pinot noir better. Or should I be looking at whites?
> 
> What IS the best wine for the pole shift?


Might I suggest:


----------



## saveliberty

daveman said:


> So, still no pictures of this planet that's supposed to get so close to us in 5 weeks that it kills billions of people, huh?



It is sort of like an intersection accident.  The unaware driver claims it came out of nowhere.


----------



## Right of Neocon

DiveCon said:


> Right of Neocon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sun is not the center of our galaxy.  It is, however, the center of our solar system.
> 
> 
> 
> Oops!  Meant universe.  Like I said I'm nor scientist or know much on the subject, although I know the world wobbles and its not a new thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um, the sun isnt the "center" of the universe either
Click to expand...

How about Pluto?


----------



## DiveCon

Right of Neocon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right of Neocon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops!  Meant universe.  Like I said I'm nor scientist or know much on the subject, although I know the world wobbles and its not a new thing.
> 
> 
> 
> um, the sun isnt the "center" of the universe either
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Pluto?
Click to expand...

thats Mickey's dog


btw, Pluto is no longer a planet


----------



## Right of Neocon

saveliberty said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, still no pictures of this planet that's supposed to get so close to us in 5 weeks that it kills billions of people, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sort of like an intersection accident.  The unaware driver claims it came out of nowhere.
Click to expand...


I don't get it, first it's interplanetary polar shifts and now its supposed to be planet X???  WTF??  Will he pick a fucking story already....  

I'll keep on with my guessing of stupidity for the sake of further stupidity.

The sun is the center of the big bang


----------



## Right of Neocon

DiveCon said:


> Right of Neocon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> um, the sun isnt the "center" of the universe either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about Pluto?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats Mickey's dog
> 
> 
> btw, Pluto is no longer a planet
Click to expand...

Yeah, something about being full of water and being a midget.  So now they want to be sizist bastards and call it Dwarf Planet or some shit like that.

I think they are bigots, rocks have rights damn it


----------



## Liability

So Mickey Mouse walked in on Minnie fucking a dog.

In his highest pitched squeaky voice he bleated out, "Minnie!  What are you? Fucking goofy?"

Minnie, in the throes of orgasmic bliss, hardly missed a beat as she advised Mickey, "No, stupid.  This isn't Goofy!  This is Pluto!"


----------



## daveman

saveliberty said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, still no pictures of this planet that's supposed to get so close to us in 5 weeks that it kills billions of people, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sort of like an intersection accident.  The unaware driver claims it came out of nowhere.
Click to expand...


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0OZux8nAoo"]Pole Shift Threatens To Cause Weather Chaos[/ame]

Infowars.com Story

Pic



> Paul Joseph Watson
> Infowars.com
> Monday, February 7, 2011
> 
> According to some experts, the world&#8217;s weather is  about to get even  more chaotic as a result of natural climate change that we can  do  absolutely nothing to prevent &#8211; and even though global warming alarmists  may  exploit the consequences to advance their own political agenda,  paying a carbon  tax to Al Gore will not lessen the impact of a  potentially catastrophic magnetic  polar shift.
> 
> In layman&#8217;s terms, the most apocalyptic outcome of  a polar shift  would come as a result of the the poles flipping, with the south  pole  becoming the north pole and vice versa. The good news is that on average   this only happens every half a million years, but the bad news is that  it hasn&#8217;t  happened in roughly 780,000 years, with some experts  warning that the planet is overdue. Pole flips have been known to happen  only 50,000 years apart.
> 
> If it happened, a complete pole shift would cause  &#8220;superstorms in  the future with winds as high as 300 to 400mph&#8230;which &#8220;would totally  destroy anything they came into  contact with on land,&#8221; writes  Terrence Aym for Salem-News.com.
> 
> &#8220;In between these flips, the magnetic field can  become quite weak  and chaotic, causing &#8220;turbulence&#8221; in the field, which can  effectively  cause weaker gaps in the magnetosphere,&#8221; writes Mike  Adams.
> 
> &#8220;These magnetic gaps or weaknesses can allow outside  influences that  normally would not penetrate the magnetosphere to reach deep  into that  magnetosphere, theoretically all the way down to where birds fly at   very low altitude,&#8221; adds Adams, making a case that pole shifts are to  blame for  recent mass bird die-offs.
> 
> However, it&#8217;s important to note that the process of reversal  in the earth&#8217;s magnetic field can  take around 5,000 years to be completed. This isn&#8217;t going to happen  overnight, which is why frenetic claims that it is part of some pre-ordained 2012 Mayan  apocalypse are in the same league as hysteria about Planet X.[More]



Get your survival gear together and get your paper assets into small denomination silver bars for barter after the coming crash.

GL,

Terral


----------



## daveman

Terral said:


> Get your survival gear together and get your paper assets into small denomination silver bars for barter after the coming crash.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



No reason to.  No _rational_ reason.


----------



## Gamolon

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Pole Shift Threatens To Cause Weather Chaos
> 
> Infowars.com Story
> 
> Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Joseph Watson
> Infowars.com
> Monday, February 7, 2011
> 
> According to some experts, the worlds weather is  about to get even  more chaotic as a result of natural climate change that we can  do  absolutely nothing to prevent  and even though global warming alarmists  may  exploit the consequences to advance their own political agenda,  paying a carbon  tax to Al Gore will not lessen the impact of a  potentially catastrophic magnetic  polar shift.
> 
> In laymans terms, the most apocalyptic outcome of  a polar shift  would come as a result of the the poles flipping, with the south  pole  becoming the north pole and vice versa. The good news is that on average   this only happens every half a million years, but the bad news is that  it hasnt  happened in roughly 780,000 years, with some experts  warning that the planet is overdue. Pole flips have been known to happen  only 50,000 years apart.
> 
> If it happened, a complete pole shift would cause  superstorms in  the future with winds as high as 300 to 400mphwhich would totally  destroy anything they came into  contact with on land, writes  Terrence Aym for Salem-News.com.
> 
> In between these flips, the magnetic field can  become quite weak  and chaotic, causing turbulence in the field, which can  effectively  cause weaker gaps in the magnetosphere, writes Mike  Adams.
> 
> These magnetic gaps or weaknesses can allow outside  influences that  normally would not penetrate the magnetosphere to reach deep  into that  magnetosphere, theoretically all the way down to where birds fly at   very low altitude, adds Adams, making a case that pole shifts are to  blame for  recent mass bird die-offs.
> 
> However, its important to note that the process of reversal  in the earths magnetic field *can  take around 5,000 years** to be completed. This isnt going to happen  overnight, *which is why frenetic claims that it is part of some pre-ordained 2012 Mayan  apocalypse are in the same league as hysteria about Planet X.[More]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your survival gear together and get your paper assets into small denomination silver bars for barter after the coming crash.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


You're a lunatic.

You quote that it could take 5,000 years to complete and then follow it up with "get your survival gear together"?!?!?!


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

Ok, look the shift sounds reasonable but how can you narrow it down to what week it is going to happen, is this not a bit alarmist?


----------



## Terral

Hi save and dave:



saveliberty said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, still no pictures of this planet that's supposed to get so close to us in 5 weeks that it kills billions of people, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sort of like an intersection accident.  The unaware driver claims it came out of nowhere.
Click to expand...


We have pictures in the discovery of Comet Elenin (story and story).

Picture << Click here

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTCTpgjslD0"]March Pole Shift Evidence[/ame]

You guys need to put your heads back into the sand and hope nothing happens. I am prepped and ready to go IF the major earthquakes, tidal waves and volcanoes start going crazy during the week of March 6th, 2011. When that happens, then sand and dave need to run down and build sand castles on the beach and bring all of your family and friends and a big surf board.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Right of Neocon

Terral said:


> Hi save and dave:
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, still no pictures of this planet that's supposed to get so close to us in 5 weeks that it kills billions of people, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sort of like an intersection accident.  The unaware driver claims it came out of nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have pictures in the discovery of Comet Elenin (story and story).
> 
> Picture << Click here
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTCTpgjslD0"]March Pole Shift Evidence[/ame]
> 
> You guys need to put your heads back into the sand and hope nothing happens. I am prepped and ready to go IF the major earthquakes, tidal waves and volcanoes start going crazy during the week of March 6th, 2011. When that happens, then sand and dave need to run down and build sand castles on the beach and bring all of your family and friends and a big surf board.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

You fucking idiot!  If we got hit by something capable of shifting our poles I can assure you that the only thing to live would be bacteria.

There is a rock the size of Texas that is on a collision course with Earth, but its well over 150 years away and they can't predict weather it would be direct or near miss.  Close but not a known.

You would be better off starting something about thepole shift from the sun in 2012 and the affects on Earth.  Now that can be detrimental and the scientist are warning Governments and companies about the catastrophe it could unleash.  Still not a global killer though, just an electronic murderer.

Not to mention that there have much closer passes by larger objects.


----------



## Right of Neocon

Gamolon said:


> You're a lunatic.
> 
> You quote that it could take 5,000 years to complete and then follow it up with "get your survival gear together"?!?!?!


Interesting considering that all known science tells that it would take a day to 3 days to shift our poles when it does happen.  It would create tsunami's but what would kill us would be the lack of atmosphere.
  When our magnetic field reverses our atmosphere is depleted to absolute zero for a few days before the magnetic field is reborn to its full pull and repel.  The suns rays would cook everything in the matter of minutes, if you hid in a bunker your air would turn radiant, anything you had making air, electricity etc, would be fried by the EMF Pulses.  
  IE, your ass is dead weather you have your head in the sand or a mile under the earth.  

The good news it that the cure is a mental ward for this loon since there is nothing more going to happen in the future than his own mind killing him with spooky stories.


----------



## Terral

Hi Gam:



Gamolon said:


> You're a lunatic ...



They said the same thing about Noah and they laughed their heads off for 120 years and right up until he entered the ark and it started to rain. I stand with everyone here hoping that nothing happens. That would be very nice indeed. However, the evidence says we could be looking at major catastrophic events starting around March 6th, 2011 that leads up to a pole shift around March 15th. 

This 'is' the USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum, so stop acting surprised every time you come here and see conspiracy theories; as if Gam is some kind of idiot. What is Gam's theory on:

1. Massive animal deaths taking place all over the globe (story)?
2. Major floods taking place everywhere (story).
3. The magnetic pole shifts that have been going on since 2004 (story) and is becoming dramatic today (story)?
4. Irregular weather causing food shortages (story)?
5. Increased volcano eruptions (story)?
6. Increased earthquakes (story)?
7. The wobble in the earth's rotation getting worse (story)?
8. Sunrise coming 2 days early in Greenland (story)?
9. Sudden discovery of mystery comet approaching earth (story) by a Russian using a little 18-inch telescope?
10. No media coverage (story) of Planet X/Comet Elenin calculated to pass only 40 million miles from earth?
11. FEMA buying food and supplies for an expected New Madrid Fault Catastrophe (story)? 

The list goes on and on! Give us your theory that answers all of these questions with one single solution. The answer is that a planet with a 3600-year elliptical orbit is racing towards the sun in anticipation of making a tight turn, before heading back out into space for another 3600-year journey. Planet X has a north and south pole like the earth with a magnetic field that has been influencing our earth since about 2003 or 2004 and that influence has increased, as the planet gets closer and closer. 

The animal deaths have the common characteristic of affecting migration patterns of species between multiple food sources, but they use the magnetic lines from the earth's magnetic field to navigate. The animals travel along the 'disrupted' magnetic lines to end up somewhere else and die from starvation. The magnetic pole shifts show the north and south poles drifting slowly, but those rates are speeding up with the approach of Planet X that is forcing them in the opposite direction like when you try to push two magnets together. 

The irregular weather patterns is caused by the approach of Planet X throwing off the earth's magnetic field and causing the wobble to increase, which causes floods and droughts from the interruption of the jet stream and prevailing wind currents. The increased volcanic and earthquake activity is caused by the approach of Planet X pulling the tectonic plates back and forth causing slippage that allows magma to rise to the surface and lubricate the areas where the plates touch; which causes even more earthquakes. 

The sun rose 2 days early in the northern-most countries like Siberia, Greenland and Alaska this year, because the approach of Planet X is causing the earth wobble to increase. That wobbing action will grow more pronounced when Planet X passed through the ecliptic plane of our solar system from the south to where our earth is located on the north side on March 4th-6th of this year. In other words, the gradual increase in all of these activities is about to get far worse and amplified. The media is not covering this story, because the banksters, corrupt politicians and their media liars have plans to survive in underground bunkers; which is why FEMA is storing food for only seven million elites. 

The Russian discovered Planet X (Elenin) on a little 18-inch telescope, because the people running the large telescopes already know Planet X is coming; as they have known for years. The global elites are planning to use this opportunity to cull the world population and control those who survive through their New World Order. Think Georgia Guidestones (link).

If Gam has a better theory, then you are in the right USMB Forum. Just try to stop calling other registered members names, when you have no evidence to support a theory about anything confused.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Right of Neocon

Terral said:


> Hi Gam:
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a lunatic ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said the same thing about Noah and they laughed their heads off for 120 years and right up until he entered the ark and it started to rain.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, how long did Noah again?

120 years, lets pretend he was 20 when he started, that makes him 140 years old?


----------



## saveliberty

Right of Neocon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right of Neocon said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Pluto?
> 
> 
> 
> thats Mickey's dog
> 
> 
> btw, Pluto is no longer a planet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, something about being full of water and being a midget.  So now they want to be sizist bastards and call it Dwarf Planet or some shit like that.
> 
> I think they are bigots, *rocks have rights damn it*
Click to expand...


Rocks probably do have some rights, problem is finding them a good lawyer and signing all the paperwork.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Earths magnetic feild has little to nothing to do with waves or the tide.  Those are controlled by the moons orbit.

For something to all of a sudden crash, like a mountain, or volcano, earths gravity would have to change, and the magnetic field has zilch to do with that.

The only issues that arise from magnetic north changing is that it screws with people using compases.  And maybe planes in the air, as a sudden, and it has to be sudden, change in the field can cause issues with electronics.

So unless billions (at least 2 billion to be plural) are flying AND it's a sudden shift, no one will die.


----------



## Terral

Hi Neo:



Right of Neocon said:


> 120 years, lets pretend he was 20 when he started, that makes him 140 years old?



Adam lived for *930 years* (Gen. 5:5) and that time started in Genesis 3:21. Noah lived 350 years after the flood and a total of *950 years* (Gen. 9:28-29). Noah was about 500 years old when building the ark to go inside at about the age of 600 years give or take. ;0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## Right of Neocon

saveliberty said:


> Right of Neocon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats Mickey's dog
> 
> 
> btw, Pluto is no longer a planet
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, something about being full of water and being a midget.  So now they want to be sizist bastards and call it Dwarf Planet or some shit like that.
> 
> I think they are bigots, *rocks have rights damn it*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rocks probably do have some rights, problem is finding them a good lawyer and signing all the paperwork.
Click to expand...

Oh, so now you're saying that Lawyers are bigots against the handicapped?

Geeze, and people say I have issues


----------



## Right of Neocon

Terral said:


> Hi Neo:
> 
> 
> 
> Right of Neocon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 120 years, lets pretend he was 20 when he started, that makes him 140 years old?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam lived for *930 years* (Gen. 5:5) and that time started in Genesis 3:21. Noah lived 350 years after the flood and a total of *950 years* (Gen. 9:28-29). Noah was about 500 years old when building the ark to go inside at about the age of 600 years give or take. ;0)
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

Another good reason I don't believe in religion..


----------



## rikules

boedicca said:


> But WAIT!!!!!!!!
> 
> This shouldn't be happening until next year.  The Mayans said so.



the mayans did NOT take into consideration LEAP YEAR...

maybe that changes the date?


----------



## Right of Neocon

Two Thumbs said:


> Earths magnetic feild has little to nothing to do with waves or the tide.  Those are controlled by the moons orbit.
> 
> For something to all of a sudden crash, like a mountain, or volcano, earths gravity would have to change, and the magnetic field has zilch to do with that.
> 
> The only issues that arise from magnetic north changing is that it screws with people using compases.  And maybe planes in the air, as a sudden, and it has to be sudden, change in the field can cause issues with electronics.
> 
> So unless billions (at least 2 billion to be plural) are flying AND it's a sudden shift, no one will die.


Actually, from everything that I have researched on this; if the poles changed there is serious problems that would fallow.  I'm not saying that I believe its happening now or in the near future like this spook, but all science does conclude that Massive super volcano's will erupt, tidal waves will be normal and the lack of an atmosphere will burn everything.
  When the poles shift there is a point where there is no magnetic field, gravity won't be nearly as strong as it is.  Think about, if the world spinning was the reason we have gravity than we would be flung to outer space not sucked into the center.  

  It would be catastrophic, nothing we could do to prevent it nor could we do to avoid death.  But its not even relatively close to happening, even in terms of the life of this planet.


----------



## Right of Neocon

rikules said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> But WAIT!!!!!!!!
> 
> This shouldn't be happening until next year.  The Mayans said so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mayans did NOT take into consideration LEAP YEAR...
> 
> maybe that changes the date?
Click to expand...


The mayans calendar is so precise that it has been calculated to be within (Don't quote me on this) 0.0000001  in 100,000 years.  Civilization now doesn't use another scientific calendar that goes by time (Julian) not days (ordinal).

But the Mayans also said that it was a new beginning after 12/21/2012 based on the ornate alignment of our solar system.  Not and end of time as its been spun as.


----------



## saveliberty

Right of Neocon said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earths magnetic feild has little to nothing to do with waves or the tide.  Those are controlled by the moons orbit.
> 
> For something to all of a sudden crash, like a mountain, or volcano, earths gravity would have to change, and the magnetic field has zilch to do with that.
> 
> The only issues that arise from magnetic north changing is that it screws with people using compases.  And maybe planes in the air, as a sudden, and it has to be sudden, change in the field can cause issues with electronics.
> 
> So unless billions (at least 2 billion to be plural) are flying AND it's a sudden shift, no one will die.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, from everything that I have researched on this; if the poles changed there is serious problems that would fallow.  I'm not saying that I believe its happening now or in the near future like this spook, but all science does conclude that Massive super volcano's will erupt, tidal waves will be normal and the lack of an atmosphere will burn everything.
> When the poles shift there is a point where there is no magnetic field, gravity won't be nearly as strong as it is.  Think about, if the world spinning was the reason we have gravity than we would be flung to outer space not sucked into the center.
> 
> It would be catastrophic, nothing we could do to prevent it nor could we do to avoid death.  But its not even relatively close to happening, even in terms of the life of this planet.
Click to expand...


Stop getting your science from cereal boxes and global warmers.

Gravational force is measured by taking the gravational constant and multiply the product of the two masses divided by the radius between the objects squared.  A change in magnetic fields has no impact.

Change the pole axis and you have an issue.  Now climate changes will occur.  You can have separate magnetic poles from a rotational axis.  In fact, it usually is slightly different.


----------



## Right of Neocon

saveliberty said:


> Stop getting your science from cereal boxes and global warmers.
> 
> Gravational force is measured by taking the gravational constant and multiply the product of the two masses divided by the radius between the objects squared.  A change in magnetic fields has no impact.
> 
> Change the pole axis and you have an issue.  Now climate changes will occur.


But Al Gore said I would be seen as a profit for making such claims??  Did he lie to me??


----------



## rikules

Two Thumbs said:


> Earths magnetic feild has little to nothing to do with waves or the tide.  Those are controlled by the moons orbit.
> 
> For something to all of a sudden crash, like a mountain, or volcano, earths gravity would have to change, and the magnetic field has zilch to do with that.
> 
> The only issues that arise from magnetic north changing is that it screws with people using compases.  And maybe planes in the air, as a sudden, and it has to be sudden, change in the field can cause issues with electronics.
> 
> So unless billions (at least 2 billion to be plural) are flying AND it's a sudden shift, no one will die.



if it is a SUDDEN shift
and someone happens to be jumping over a rock (or something) at the moment of shift...

will that jumping person suddenly find himself landing thousands of miles from his jumping point?

assuming he doesn't get smashed by a house or a tree or a mountain during the shift


----------



## rikules

Right of Neocon said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earths magnetic feild has little to nothing to do with waves or the tide.  Those are controlled by the moons orbit.
> 
> For something to all of a sudden crash, like a mountain, or volcano, earths gravity would have to change, and the magnetic field has zilch to do with that.
> 
> The only issues that arise from magnetic north changing is that it screws with people using compases.  And maybe planes in the air, as a sudden, and it has to be sudden, change in the field can cause issues with electronics.
> 
> So unless billions (at least 2 billion to be plural) are flying AND it's a sudden shift, no one will die.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, from everything that I have researched on this; if the poles changed there is serious problems that would fallow.  I'm not saying that I believe its happening now or in the near future like this spook, but all science does conclude that Massive super volcano's will erupt, tidal waves will be normal and the lack of an atmosphere will burn everything.
> When the poles shift there is a point where there is no magnetic field, gravity won't be nearly as strong as it is.  Think about, if the world spinning was the reason we have gravity than we would be flung to outer space not sucked into the center.
> 
> It would be catastrophic, nothing we could do to prevent it nor could we do to avoid death.  But its not even relatively close to happening, even in terms of the life of this planet.
Click to expand...


the world spinning may ADD to the gravitational effect but the earth itself has gravity

all mass has gravity

so, regardless of what else does or does not happen
we would NOT be spun off into space because of a "lack of gravity"


----------



## Liability

rikules said:


> Right of Neocon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earths magnetic feild has little to nothing to do with waves or the tide.  Those are controlled by the moons orbit.
> 
> For something to all of a sudden crash, like a mountain, or volcano, earths gravity would have to change, and the magnetic field has zilch to do with that.
> 
> The only issues that arise from magnetic north changing is that it screws with people using compases.  And maybe planes in the air, as a sudden, and it has to be sudden, change in the field can cause issues with electronics.
> 
> So unless billions (at least 2 billion to be plural) are flying AND it's a sudden shift, no one will die.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, from everything that I have researched on this; if the poles changed there is serious problems that would fallow.  I'm not saying that I believe its happening now or in the near future like this spook, but all science does conclude that Massive super volcano's will erupt, tidal waves will be normal and the lack of an atmosphere will burn everything.
> When the poles shift there is a point where there is no magnetic field, gravity won't be nearly as strong as it is.  Think about, if the world spinning was the reason we have gravity than we would be flung to outer space not sucked into the center.
> 
> It would be catastrophic, nothing we could do to prevent it nor could we do to avoid death.  But its not even relatively close to happening, even in terms of the life of this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *the world spinning may ADD to the gravitational effect* but the earth itself has gravity
> 
> all mass has gravity
> 
> so, regardless of what else does or does not happen
> we would NOT be spun off into space because of a "lack of gravity"
Click to expand...


How would faster spinning (or slower or no spinning at all) have ANY affect on gravity?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Yaknow what sucks about the conspiracy section?

You can't always tell who really buys into this non-sense and who's pulling your leg.

earth spin gives us day and night, the wobble gives us seasons.

the only thing the mag field is really for is to keep the suns rays from killing us.  if they shift, the sun wont kill us, if it goes away... well our last moments on earth are gonna suck

gravity keeps us on the ground and air around us to breath, the mag field doesn't keep it here.

the moon and only the moon moves the tide and waves, except for special occasions.


----------



## DiveCon

Two Thumbs said:


> Yaknow what sucks about the conspiracy section?
> 
> You can't always tell who really buys into this non-sense and who's pulling your leg.
> 
> earth spin gives us day and night, the wobble gives us seasons.
> 
> the only thing the mag field is really for is to keep the suns rays from killing us.  if they shift, the sun wont kill us, if it goes away... well our last moments on earth are gonna suck
> 
> gravity keeps us on the ground and air around us to breath, the mag field doesn't keep it here.
> 
> the moon and only the moon moves the tide and waves, except for special occasions.


and what terral is ignoring(well other than reality in general) is that the magnetic pole is shifting toward actual north and not towards the south


----------



## bigrebnc1775

DerailAmnesty.c said:


> March 15th?  Well, at least I won't have to sweat my taxes this year.



pay your taxe unless th dolars has ben devalued, thewe're ll up shit creek.


----------



## Lisa4Catholics

DiveCon said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yaknow what sucks about the conspiracy section?
> 
> You can't always tell who really buys into this non-sense and who's pulling your leg.
> 
> earth spin gives us day and night, the wobble gives us seasons.
> 
> the only thing the mag field is really for is to keep the suns rays from killing us.  if they shift, the sun wont kill us, if it goes away... well our last moments on earth are gonna suck
> 
> gravity keeps us on the ground and air around us to breath, the mag field doesn't keep it here.
> 
> the moon and only the moon moves the tide and waves, except for special occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> and what terral is ignoring(well other than reality in general) is that the magnetic pole is shifting toward actual north and not towards the south
Click to expand...

Hello


----------



## saveliberty

Right of Neocon said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop getting your science from cereal boxes and global warmers.
> 
> Gravational force is measured by taking the gravational constant and multiply the product of the two masses divided by the radius between the objects squared.  A change in magnetic fields has no impact.
> 
> Change the pole axis and you have an issue.  Now climate changes will occur.
> 
> 
> 
> But Al Gore said I would be seen as a profit for making such claims??  Did he lie to me??
Click to expand...


Your cereal's getting soggy son.


----------



## daveman

Terral said:


> Hi save and dave:
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, still no pictures of this planet that's supposed to get so close to us in 5 weeks that it kills billions of people, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sort of like an intersection accident.  The unaware driver claims it came out of nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have pictures in the discovery of Comet Elenin (story and story).
> 
> Picture << Click here
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

I hate to be the one to break it to you, but Comet Elenin is NOT Planet X.  The proof is in your own story:
... right now it appears the comet's perihelion will occur well inside Earth's orbit, about 0.45 a.u. (42 million miles) from the Sun, on* September 5th*.​My family and I will survive the pole shift just fine, _because it's not going to happen_.


----------



## saveliberty

We have had complete magnetic pole reversals throughout geologocal time.  Could be a serious problem this time with the Tom-Toms and all.


----------



## daveman

saveliberty said:


> We have had complete magnetic pole reversals throughout geologocal time.  Could be a serious problem this time with the Tom-Toms and all.



GPS units don't use the Earth's magnetic field.  They use the constellation of GPS satellites.


----------



## Mini 14

It isn't going to happen on March 15th, but it is going to happen.

Eventually.

Someday.

Again.

Maybe tomorrow, maybe tomorrow plus 10,000 years.

The poles do shift. We know that. What we don't know is how it affects humans when they do, because there was no recorded history the last time it happened, as no alphabet had  been created.

Its gonna fuck up birds and fish though, no question about that!


----------



## DiveCon

the magnetic pole shifts are not drastic, they are gradual


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

Guys! If this guy is right we are looking at Planet X being a dwarf star that has mass and going to make my topic title casualty prediction very low. This is serious. This thing is a disk with wings of fire to the ancient civilizations. 

BoKnowsEntertainment's Youtube Channel

Brown Dwarf Star Headed from Southern Ecliptic, Lucas and Deagle - Part 1 

Part 2

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mini 14

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Guys! If this guy is right we are looking at Planet X being a dwarf star that has mass and going to make my topic title casualty prediction very low. This is serious. This thing is a disk with wings of fire to the ancient civilizations.
> 
> BoKnowsEntertainment's Youtube Channel
> 
> Brown Dwarf Star Headed from Southern Ecliptic, Lucas and Deagle - Part 1
> 
> Part 2
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



If we're hit by a dwarf star, even the tiniest dwarf star ever measured, your casualty count will be the same as the entire population of Earth, and there is nothing we can do about it.

Screw silver, I'm investing in Old Forester. 

Its fucking over.


----------



## DiveCon

Mini 14 said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> Guys! If this guy is right we are looking at Planet X being a dwarf star that has mass and going to make my topic title casualty prediction very low. This is serious. This thing is a disk with wings of fire to the ancient civilizations.
> 
> BoKnowsEntertainment's Youtube Channel
> 
> Brown Dwarf Star Headed from Southern Ecliptic, Lucas and Deagle - Part 1
> 
> Part 2
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we're hit by a dwarf star, even the tiniest dwarf star ever measured, your casualty count will be the same as the entire population of Earth, and there is nothing we can do about it.
> 
> Screw silver, I'm investing in Old Forester.
> 
> Its fucking over.
Click to expand...

well, not likely you will be around for it anyway
unless they improve the longevity of human life by about 100 years
LOL


----------



## daveman

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Guys! If this guy is right we are looking at Planet X being a dwarf star that has mass and going to make my topic title casualty prediction very low. This is serious. This thing is a disk with wings of fire to the ancient civilizations.
> 
> BoKnowsEntertainment's Youtube Channel
> 
> Brown Dwarf Star Headed from Southern Ecliptic, Lucas and Deagle - Part 1
> 
> Part 2
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral


You really don't know anything about astronomy, do you?


----------



## waltky

PBS had a NOVA program on the polar shift...

... they even had a forum on it...

... but since they shut down their discussion forums...

... I can't look it up an' tell ya the name of it...

... so ya could check it out at yer local library.


----------



## Terral

Hi Mini:



Mini 14 said:


> If we're hit by a dwarf star, even the tiniest dwarf star ever measured, your casualty count will be the same as the entire population of Earth, and there is nothing we can do about it.
> 
> Screw silver, I'm investing in Old Forester.
> 
> Its fucking over.



The earth is not going to be hit by any dwarf star. If these guys are describing Planet X/Nibiru/Elenin that is really their dwarf star, then the charts say the earth will be missed by 40 million miles; or not quite one half way to the sun. Dr. Deagle and this expert seem unaware that our incoming object is projected to break the ecliptic plane into the northern hemisphere on March 4, 2011, which will mark a severe escalation of dwarf star influence. On March 15 the earth passes through the gravitational gradient lines, when our planet passes directly between the stars to make a straight line. The gravitational and magnetic influences will turn our planet on its side like a spinning top, as one pole is attracted and the other repelled from the dwarf star. 

Dr. Deagle and Lucas appear convinced that their dwarf star is coming in December of 2012. I am hopeful that the Elenin Comet is just a comet that just happens to be coming from the same quadrant of space. If the tidal waves and great earthquakes and all of that starts happening on March 4-6, then this cat is heading for the hills. It will be bugout time, because the crap is about to hit the fan. 

My problem with this thesis all along has been that any object that could influence the earth from 2004 would have to be very big indeed. The fact that the Elenin Comet was passing 40 million miles away meant a Haley's Comet experience like when I was a boy. However, something small like a comet could never influence the earth like what we have seen for years now and things are only getting worse. This looks like the granddaddy of all conspiracies and an approaching dwarf star explains everything. That is why the magnetosphere is bent back from the heavy influence. 

Imagine the solar system on a disc plane and the sun sits in the middle inside a deep hole. The planets circle around on the plane in their grooves, but here comes a dwarf star that also pushes a deep hole in the fabric of space and everything with gravity wants to fall inside and spiral in a circle around it. All of that said, those away from the cost and protected in shelter can weather the storm until the star tears things up and passes by until another 3600 years. Dr. Deagle thinks the earth is at the end of the age, but the *1000 Year Day Of The Lord* is just now about to begin (my topic). Elijah must come first and *restore all things* (Matt. 17:10-11) as the 'prophet' of Acts 3:22-23. Dr. Deagle's 'end of the age' prophecies are 1000 years too early. ;0)

Everywhere I go researching this topic finds me reading about moving away from the coasts and away from known fault zones. The USA is going to be cut in two parts east and west of the Mississippi River by a wide gaping gash that renders America into what will be known as the Coastlands to the kingdoms in the East. Whether that happens in March or September of 2011 or December 2012, we shall have to wait and see; but my bugout bag is already packed and ready to go.  

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Mini:
> 
> 
> 
> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we're hit by a dwarf star, even the tiniest dwarf star ever measured, your casualty count will be the same as the entire population of Earth, and there is nothing we can do about it.
> 
> Screw silver, I'm investing in Old Forester.
> 
> Its fucking over.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Deagle
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

is this the same Deagle that was predicting the bio weapon?


----------



## daveman

Dude.  You keep changing your story to fit the lunacy _du jour_.


----------



## saveliberty

Pole shifts aren't as big a deal as it seems.  Just ask those NASCAR guys.


----------



## Terral

Hi dave:



daveman said:


> Dude.  You keep changing your story to fit the lunacy _du jour_.



A real Truther/Investigator establishes a thesis and follows the evidence provided by the investigation. Any celestial object approaching our region of the solar system that can influence the earth's gravity and magnetic field and rotation from such a great distance (since 2004) would have to be very big and these guys have been tracking this object since the 1980's. 

This is the story and data that my investigation turned up this evening, so stay tuned.

GL,

Terral


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Terral said:


> Hi dave:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.  You keep changing your story to fit the lunacy _du jour_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A real Truther/Investigator establishes a thesis and follows the evidence provided by the investigation. Any celestial object approaching our region of the solar system that can influence the earth's gravity and magnetic field and rotation from such a great distance (since 2004) would have to be very big and these guys have been tracking this object since the 1980's.
> 
> This is the story and data that my investigation turned up this evening, so stay tuned.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


is this your video?


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

The more I investigate this case, the more I am led to believe the Comet Elenin/Planet X coming in our direction is no comet and no planet at all. The only way anything coming in our direction for this long could affect earth's gravity, polarity shifts, magnetic field fluctuations and rotation since 2004 is for that body to be very large and massive. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_DB2s3tJTY"]Nibiru Is A Brown Dwarf[/ame]

I am seeing stories saying the incoming object is everything from a brown dwarf to a binary star with moons in orbit. A brown dwarf would be a smaller planet-like object that is perhaps twice the size of Jupiter, but a binary star would be larger and more dangerous. At this point I continue to run my investigation, while watching for increased volcanic and earthquake activity around March 4, 2011 in connection with this brown dwarf/binary sun breaking through the ecliptic plane into the northern hemisphere of our solar system. Hopefully we go through the month of March with no increased activity and this pole shift hypothesis is a hoax, which would be fine by me. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2tbOtX1GQ4]Pole Shift - Now We Have 2 Near Earth Objects[/ame]

This guy seems to have a good handle on what is happening and seems to be looking at the same data I am looking at saying that this object is indeed very large.

However, this I do know for a fact: Whatever is coming to the center of our solar system is much bigger than any comet.

GL,

Terral


----------



## editec

The world cannot come to an end in March!

I still have some pot to smoke, first.

Can we hold off for another few weeks, please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## daveman

Terral said:


> Hi dave:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.  You keep changing your story to fit the lunacy _du jour_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A real Truther/Investigator establishes a thesis and follows the evidence provided by the investigation. Any celestial object approaching our region of the solar system that can influence the earth's gravity and magnetic field and rotation from such a great distance (since 2004) would have to be very big and these guys have been tracking this object since the 1980's.
> 
> This is the story and data that my investigation turned up this evening, so stay tuned.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

You don't have data.  You have fantasy.  You don't have science.  You have delusion.


----------



## daveman

Terral said:


> This guy seems to have a good handle on what is happening and seems to be looking at the same data I am looking at saying that this object is indeed very large.
> 
> However, this I do know for a fact: Whatever is coming to the center of our solar system is much bigger than any comet.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral


Still no pictures from credible sources, huh?


----------



## RadiomanATL

This loony shit is still going on?


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

People around the world are reporting that something is wrong with the moon:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSDKXaQwKvQ"]Strange Moon February 6, 2011[/ame]

The approaching brown dwarf appears to be affecting the magnetic pole locations and the tilt of the earth, which is changing earth locations passing under the moon. However, it seems to me that anything affecting the earth would also have to affect the moon that orbits our planet, which likely means both the earth and moon have shifted orbit patterns. This is the kind of information that should be announced by NASA or some astronomer running the many large telescopes around the world. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXD9EWkXw4I&NR=1"]The moon is crazy lately[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDaFs6wMz9Y&NR=1&feature=fvwp]Moon Tilt 90 Degrees In 8 Hours?[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mini 14

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> People around the world are reporting that something is wrong with the moon:
> 
> Strange Moon February 6, 2011
> 
> The approaching brown dwarf appears to be affecting the magnetic pole locations and the tilt of the earth, which is changing earth locations passing under the moon. However, it seems to me that anything affecting the earth would also have to affect the moon that orbits our planet, which likely means both the earth and moon have shifted orbit patterns. This is the kind of information that should be announced by NASA or some astronomer running the many large telescopes around the world.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



Is this guy aware that the moon does not emit its own light, but merely REFLECTS the light of the Sun?

Terral,
I gotta agree.....your obsession with this, and your seeming adaptation of everything you run across to fit your hypothesis, is seriously damaging your credibility.

Most of scenarios you've thrown at us are cataclysmic, total-annihilation astronomic events. If ANY of them are actual, the fact is there is nothing we can do about it. Nothing. All the ammo, silver, canned food and survival skills we have mustered will be gone as fast as anything combustible.

Polar shift is real. 

So is human nature.

And it is human nature to fear that which we do not understand, which most often results in wild speculation and hyperbole.

If you're right with God, does any of it really matter?


----------



## Liability

The moon is tilting!   The moon is tilting.

That DAMN invisible and rapidly approaching planet is tilting the moon!  

Of course, the good news is that the gravitational influence strong enough to tilt the moon has not caused any appreciable affect on Earth, and the tilting of the moon hasn't influenced our tides either.

Whew.

Maybe those two competing gravitational forces somehow manage to cancel each other out?

Or is that a lunatic theory?


----------



## Ravi

Hi Terral,

So yesterday I got in my car to drive downtown to hand out some more money (see Terral's thread re: the upcoming virtual end of the world and why I decided to liquidate my assets here) and got into a bit of a fender bender when my sprained ankle from Monday prevented me from stepping on the brakes. The car is a total loss but I won't even bother to make an insurance claim...what is the point when the refund won't show up for months and by then it will be too late.

Today I will take the bus to the liquor store to explore wine choices (thanks for all your suggestions!) and perhaps interview a few homeless people to find out which ones would my neighbor most hate to have living next to him (see here for why I'm signing over my home to the homeless). 

You know, on second thought I do believe that the moon looked a bit off kilter last night and maybe that is why I wrecked my car.  It actually looked like a big shit eating grin, almost as if the fates were laughing at us. 

*vulcan greeting*

Ravi


----------



## saveliberty

Regardless os what direction my penis shifts...


billions will not die.



That is all.


----------



## Right of Neocon

saveliberty said:


> Right of Neocon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop getting your science from cereal boxes and global warmers.
> 
> Gravational force is measured by taking the gravational constant and multiply the product of the two masses divided by the radius between the objects squared.  A change in magnetic fields has no impact.
> 
> Change the pole axis and you have an issue.  Now climate changes will occur.
> 
> 
> 
> But Al Gore said I would be seen as a profit for making such claims??  Did he lie to me??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your cereal's getting soggy son.
Click to expand...

  WRONG!!  Captain Crunch has a new formula, it won't get soggy in milk.

I wonder if H2SO4 will do the trick??  *goes to local terrorist supply chain*


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

The more I investigate this case, the more it looks like we are looking at the convergence of multiple celestial bodies approaching the center of our solar system. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9HdSuzRBEI"]Brown Dwarf Approaching Earth: Red Kachina Hopi Prophecy, Pole Shift, March 15, 2011[/ame]

My commentary says:



> This is the second source of March 15, 2011 Pole Shift information  saying that two celestial bodies are converging on our planet, even if  they seem to indicate that we are looking at comets or asteroids. The  problem with that thesis is the earth's magnetic field fluctuations and  pole migrations and gravity/rotation wobble abnormalities began way back  in 2004, which says at least one of these objects has a HUGE mass and  density. I believe the Red Kachina of this prophecy is indeed a brown  dwarf (Nibiru = Planet X) that orbits our sun every 3600 years that has  three moons in orbit.
> 
> The Comet Elenin story appears to be a  smokescreen to hide the fact that we are looking at a brown dwarf or  something even larger that is about to break through the ecliptic plane  on March 4-6, 2011, when the volcanic and earthquake activity is  expected to grow exponentially. We are talking about the earth being  thrown off its axis and the oceans sloshing tidal waves and tectonic  plates shifting too and fro. This is the time that the super volcano  under Yellowstone is expected to blow and create a large sea in what is  now Nevada. The Mississippi River Valley sits on a fault line running up  to the Great Lakes that is expected to pop and shake and turn the  entire region into mud, which causes the Gulf waters to rush north and  the Great Lakes waters to rush south and meet someplace in the middle.
> 
> A  much larger brown dwarf approaching the center of the solar system  explains all of the strange events on the earth since 2004 that have  started to escalate and get much worse in the last year. The dead  migrating animals use the magnetic lines in the atmosphere to navigate  between food sources, but disruption of those lines causes the animals  to lose their way and starve to death. Large masses of bees are seen far  out in the ocean by ships that are lost and cannot find their way back  to land, because the magnetic field around the earth is disrupted by  something MUCH larger than any comet or asteroid. The key dates to watch  for increased earth change activities are March 4-6, 2011, when the  brown dwarf passes through the ecliptic plane. If you see these things  getting exponentially worse, then move away from the coasts and 100  miles inland and at least 200 feet above sea level to avoid going out  with the tide.
> 
> The Govt already knows about all of this, which  is one reason the fiat Fed dollar is being printed to infinity. The  smart money is going into gold and silver and my advice is to buy  smaller denominations for barter in the aftermath of these catastrophic  events. You should already have 6 months of food reserves and survival  seeds with guns and ammo to protect your family and supplies. You should  be networking with those of like minds who are hoping for the best and  preparing for the worst case scenario. The New Madrid Fault Disaster  preparations by FEMA for 7 million survivors also appears to be a  smokescreen false flag operation designed to cover up the fact that  banksters, corrupt politicians and their media liars are planning to  hide in cozy underground bunkers through these events, while the rest of  us uninformed peasants fend for ourselves. My USMB Topic includes  survival information:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspir...
> 
> Edgar Cayce Map: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_YGLQQZTHoU0...
> This video was downloaded from the mamacas102w youtube channel:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/mamacas102w
> 
> Please see original video plus all the links the Matt has included with his presentation here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnwSTH...
> Thank you Matthew...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoNAAodW_bI"]Red Flag People[/ame]

This guy and I are on the same page on many aspects of these related stories.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_pUstag19o"]Von Shows New US Map[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1cLs_am5tI]March 15, 2011 Update[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Right of Neocon

Terral said:


> The earth is not going to be hit by any dwarf star. If these guys are describing Planet X/Nibiru/Elenin that is really their dwarf star, then the charts say the earth will be missed by 40 million miles; or not quite one half way to the sun. Dr. Deagle and this expert seem unaware that our incoming object is projected to break the ecliptic plane into the northern hemisphere on March 4, 2011, which will mark a severe escalation of dwarf star influence. On March 15 the earth passes through the gravitational gradient lines, when our planet passes directly between the stars to make a straight line. The gravitational and magnetic influences will turn our planet on its side like a spinning top, as one pole is attracted and the other repelled from the dwarf star.
> 
> Dr. Deagle and Lucas appear convinced that their dwarf star is coming in December of 2012. I am hopeful that the Elenin Comet is just a comet that just happens to be coming from the same quadrant of space. If the tidal waves and great earthquakes and all of that starts happening on March 4-6, then this cat is heading for the hills. It will be bugout time, because the crap is about to hit the fan.
> 
> My problem with this thesis all along has been that any object that could influence the earth from 2004 would have to be very big indeed. The fact that the Elenin Comet was passing 40 million miles away meant a Haley's Comet experience like when I was a boy. However, something small like a comet could never influence the earth like what we have seen for years now and things are only getting worse. This looks like the granddaddy of all conspiracies and an approaching dwarf star explains everything. That is why the magnetosphere is bent back from the heavy influence.
> 
> Imagine the solar system on a disc plane and the sun sits in the middle inside a deep hole. The planets circle around on the plane in their grooves, but here comes a dwarf star that also pushes a deep hole in the fabric of space and everything with gravity wants to fall inside and spiral in a circle around it. All of that said, those away from the cost and protected in shelter can weather the storm until the star tears things up and passes by until another 3600 years. Dr. Deagle thinks the earth is at the end of the age, but the *1000 Year Day Of The Lord* is just now about to begin (my topic). Elijah must come first and *restore all things* (Matt. 17:10-11) as the 'prophet' of Acts 3:22-23. Dr. Deagle's 'end of the age' prophecies are 1000 years too early. ;0)
> 
> Everywhere I go researching this topic finds me reading about moving away from the coasts and away from known fault zones. The USA is going to be cut in two parts east and west of the Mississippi River by a wide gaping gash that renders America into what will be known as the Coastlands to the kingdoms in the East. Whether that happens in March or September of 2011 or December 2012, we shall have to wait and see; but my bugout bag is already packed and ready to go.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral


I'm not sure if you realize it or not, but the Yellowstone Super volcano is currently estimated to be 60,000 years beyond its prime detonation age.  It is also lifting the ground at a rate of 6" a year.  So when your poles shift and make volcano's go off, what are your hills going to do for you?

Estimations are that Yellowstone Super Volcano is the most destructive natural force on this planet, it will create an estimated 20 year nuclear winter, kill 3/4 of the world's population, most of those who live would freeze to death, all vegetation would Parrish.

I'm sorry, where are you going again?


----------



## Right of Neocon

Terral said:


> This guy and I are on the same page on many aspects of these related stories.





Would that be page 1,567 of the Health Care bill, the Mental Health section??


----------



## Right of Neocon

Terral said:


> This guy and I are on the same page on many aspects of these related stories.
> 
> Von Shows New US Map
> 
> March 15, 2011 Update
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



Awe!  I really appreciate the addition of the Yellowstone video.  That was cause of what I said right?  You're so cute, just like the cuddly dog that wants to eat your face off cute...

Your loony friend thinks because he lives in Alabama he is safe?  LMAO!!  He is dead wrong!  ( pun intended )


----------



## Right of Neocon

Terral said:


> March 15, 2011 Update
> 
> GL,
> 
> Dr. Whackadoo



Camon' man!  I can't keep up with your high sprit...

Fuck 03/15/2011  Lets look at 02/09/2011   "2011 CA7"  It's going to be 1,000 times closer than the 03/15/2011??  Wait???  That's today!

OH NOOOOOOOOOOOO    WE"RE ALL GOING TO DIE  AHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Right of Neocon

Terral said:


> March 15, 2011 Update
> 
> GL,
> 
> Dr, Whackadoo



You're editing your post faster than I can keep up with.

Fuck 03/15/2011, look at 03/09/2011 "2011 CA7", it is 1,000 times closer.

WAIT, THAT'S TODAY!  OH NO, WE'RE ALL GOING TO DIE!!!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008

boedicca said:


> But WAIT!!!!!!!!



Act now and we'll throw in ten years of free global warming, plus the Algore/Ted Kacyznski plush doll...


----------



## Right of Neocon

Uncensored2008 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> But WAIT!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act now and we'll throw in ten years of free global warming, plus the Algore/Ted Kacyznski plush doll...
Click to expand...

Oh shit!  If I join will this mean I'll be free of carbon taxes for those 10 years?  If so I'm in BABY!    

How about an Nancy Palossi, doll, I need one for the trailer hitch the ball is getting rusty


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

The time has come to gain a better understanding of what is really happening with Comet Elenin, which is a smokescreen cover for an approaching brown dwarf that has a larger mass than Jupiter with *multiple orbiting moons* (pic). 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EB407HD7BQ"]Nice Little Demonstration[/ame]

ssd.jpl.nasa.gov

Click on the link and click the arrows back and forth and watch Elenin/Planet X/Nibiru (more facts) entering the innermost parts of our solar system.







March 4th, 2011 marks the day that the brown dwarf (info) breaks through the ecliptic plane into the northern hemisphere to begin influencing the earth into convulsions and severe spasms. Earthquake and volcanic activity will escalate from this time forward and increase like birthpangs where the earth groans and the oceans slosh tidal waves too and fro. 

March 15, 2011 is the first of three conjunctions where the earth is caught in the gravitational gradient lines-or the trough-that binds the sun and brown dwarf together. The sun will be pulling one way and the brown dwarf the other way and the predicted pole shift event will take place. The interesting thing about this particular day is that Saturn, the brown dwarf, the Earth and the Sun and Mars and Jupiter and Uranus are all in alignment. This gravity trough is going to be the mother of all where the planets are lined up for a game of Tug of War. This is the reason why so many people are giving out warnings concerning the conjunction and pole shift on March 15, 2011. The brown dwarf crosses the Mars orbit on June 30, 2011. Keep your eye on the earth and sun distances as we continue.






August 3, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the brown dwarf perigee position, while the brown dwarf is crossing the earth orbit location. About two weeks pass and on August 18 the brown dwarf crosses the Venus orbit some 67 million miles form the sun. Then 24 days pass to the magical moment when the brown dwarf reaches the nearest point to the sun at 44.73 million miles. This right here is the reason that the *Rothschild/Rockefeller Banksters* (What Really Happened) and the Globalist New World Order Elites used Bush and company to plan and carry out the 9/11 inside job attacks on 9/11/2001 exactly ten years to the day. The banksters and their bought-and-paid-for corrupt politicians and lying media moguls are planning to hide themselves in underground bunkers all around the world and let the peasants fend for themselves. 

September 25, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the second conjunction with the sun, brown dwarf, Mercury, Saturn, the Sun and Uranus in line for another Tug of War. The sun, brown dwarf, Mercury and Saturn are pulling the earth towards the sun in an event that will bring the earth nearer to the sun than at any time in the last 3600 years. There are 14 days between the brown dwarf reaching perigee position and this conjunction with the earth and sun being equidistant to the dwarf on the 7th day. Look down in the lower left hand corner of the Sept. 25 diagram to see the brown dwarf is now nearer the earth than the sun at only 38 million miles. 






October 2 is the day that the brown dwarf crosses Venus' orbit again to begin treking in the direction of earth. Our planet is still being pulled towards the sun, but by this time we are also being pulled forward into the massive gravity well. Two weeks go by and the brown dwarf crossed the earth orbit line to pass directly in front of our planet at just 22.3 million miles away, which is the nearest point in our encounter. The brown dwarf crosses the Mars orbit line on November 14, 2011 on way to the third conjunction on November 22 where the earth passes directly between the two once again like on March 15. 

Researching this topic finds me hoping like crazy that the Elenin Comet is just a comet, but whatever has been influencing the earth since 2004 has got to be HUGE.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Right of Neocon

What about 2011 CA7?  Why didn't that kill us being 1,000 times closer?

Humm?  Did I stump you on that question?  I would tell you to go look at it right now, but it is so close that the sun is blocking it so there is nothing to reflect. 

The only eruption today was from my dick erupting sperm... 

Sorry bo, bo.  no go, go!


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The weeks of March 6th to March 15th of this year the earth will go through a series of changes that includes a pole shift:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NOAA National Geophysical Data Center maintains a data set of  annual magnetic north pole coordinates going back to the year 1590,  derived from early measurements from ships logs to modern day  techniques.
> 
> Noting that there has been lots of reporting of pole shift lately, to  the point where the phenomenon is actually causing real-world issues  such as temporary  from the NOAA Geo Data Center, configuring it to fit in an Excel  spreadsheet, adding a complicated formula to determine exact distance  between 2 sets of latitude-longitude coordinates, applying the formula  to each data point in the series, and then finally plotting it all in a  visual graph, _it is alarming to discover the amount of magnetic pole shift  just over the past 10 to 20 years_.
> 
> Here is one very interesting fact
> *Since 1860, the magnetic pole shift has more than doubled every 50 years*. That is pretty significant. In geological terms, that seems to be pretty rapid.
> 
> Here is another very interesting fact
> *During the past 150 years, the pole shift has been in the same direction*.
> 
> The following fact is even more astonishing
> *During the past 10 years, the magnetic north pole has shifted nearly half of the total distance of the past 50 years!* In other words, the pole shift has apparently sped up substantially. and look how far the pole has shifted in the last 10 years. This problem is going to escalate and the poles are going to shift on *Tuesday March 15, 2011* ending a week of global chaos with the oceans sloshing giant tidal waves and things far worse.
> 
> Everyone reading these words should be getting all of your dollars into *silver*  $28.65 @ .99 cents. Thirty bucks for an ounce of silver seems high to people buying in at 5 -10 dollars; but if the price goes 100 or 250 or 500 as some experts say, then 30 bucks in worthless paper is a great deal! ;0) Small denominations at 1 buck over spot will barter in survival mode, when ten dollars will buy a loaf of bread. The best part about owning silver and gold is every ounce is one share of stock in the death of the dollar and the coming crash and one step nearer to survival.
> 
> A good survival list with more information is on my topic. You should have six months of food and as much water as you can store and guns and ammo to protect your supplies. There are a lot of con men out there and chances are the guy that hurts you will not be after gold or silver. He will be hungry.
> 
> Buckle your seatbelt Dorothy; 'cause Kansas is going  is a help, then God bless you,
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand the alarm. This is meaningless unless magnetic north movement is in some order of magnitude different than every movement of magnetic north over the last 12,000,000 years. Its not an issue. It is part of the magnetics of all Class C planets.
> 
> Now, if true north moves, then, yes, that would change things.
> 
> The first law of Celestial Dynamics holds this is normal on all Class C planets of our meager diameter. Very normal. Or, put another way, what effect has these magnetic shifts had on Earth over the last 500 years?
> 
> Consider.
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> This guy seems to have a good handle on what is happening and seems to be looking at the same data I am looking at saying that this object is indeed very large.
> 
> However, this I do know for a fact: Whatever is coming to the center of our solar system is much bigger than any comet.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



This is my first day here, and I've been over on the Science and Technology thread with great interface and questions/answers.  Now, purviewing this thread, this is an entirely different matter, indeed.

Ok, you state categorically, as a supposition, that somehow there is an object "coming to the center of our solar system"?.  And this object is very large? Correct?  Ok, lets unpack this a little bit for the readers here;

Can you provide the contacts at the HST Institute to verify this incoming or dispute same (I can.)?

Can you provide something other than YouTube for verification of this claim, yes or no? (I can).

What is this incoming bolide alleged to be?

This object should be detectable by simple ground based telescopes, not to mention off earth-on orbit telescopes and infrared on orbit vehicles.

The Hubble Space Telescope (HST) can be trained on this object in about 10 minutes by ground based request.  Thus, since HST can see out to 13,500,000,000 Light Years, it infers it would see this incoming bolide quite well.

Comments please.

Thank you in advance.

Robert


----------



## daveman

I've seen all this before.


----------



## Right of Neocon

Robert_Stephens said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> This guy seems to have a good handle on what is happening and seems to be looking at the same data I am looking at saying that this object is indeed very large.
> 
> However, this I do know for a fact: Whatever is coming to the center of our solar system is much bigger than any comet.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first day here, and I've been over on the Science and Technology thread with great interface and questions/answers.  Now, purviewing this thread, this is an entirely different matter, indeed.
> 
> Ok, you state categorically, as a supposition, that somehow there is an object "coming to the center of our solar system"?.  And this object is very large? Correct?  Ok, lets unpack this a little bit for the readers here;
> 
> Can you provide the contacts at the HST Institute to verify this incoming or dispute same (I can.)?
> 
> Can you provide something other than YouTube for verification of this claim, yes or no? (I can).
> 
> What is this incoming bolide alleged to be?
> 
> This object should be detectable by simple ground based telescopes, not to mention off earth-on orbit telescopes and infrared on orbit vehicles.
> 
> The Hubble Space Telescope (HST) can be trained on this object in about 10 minutes by ground based request.  Thus, since HST can see out to 13,500,000,000 Light Years, it infers it would see this incoming bolide quite well.
> 
> Comments please.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...

Don't hold your breath, he doesn't respond well to logic.  Actually he won't respond to logic.


----------



## Liability

Right of Neocon said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> This guy seems to have a good handle on what is happening and seems to be looking at the same data I am looking at saying that this object is indeed very large.
> 
> However, this I do know for a fact: Whatever is coming to the center of our solar system is much bigger than any comet.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first day here, and I've been over on the Science and Technology thread with great interface and questions/answers.  Now, purviewing this thread, this is an entirely different matter, indeed.
> 
> Ok, you state categorically, as a supposition, that somehow there is an object "coming to the center of our solar system"?.  And this object is very large? Correct?  Ok, lets unpack this a little bit for the readers here;
> 
> Can you provide the contacts at the HST Institute to verify this incoming or dispute same (I can.)?
> 
> Can you provide something other than YouTube for verification of this claim, yes or no? (I can).
> 
> What is this incoming bolide alleged to be?
> 
> This object should be detectable by simple ground based telescopes, not to mention off earth-on orbit telescopes and infrared on orbit vehicles.
> 
> The Hubble Space Telescope (HST) can be trained on this object in about 10 minutes by ground based request.  Thus, since HST can see out to 13,500,000,000 Light Years, it infers it would see this incoming bolide quite well.
> 
> Comments please.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Robert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't hold your breath, he doesn't respond well to logic.  Actually he won't respond to logic.
Click to expand...


That's not Terral's fault, really.   He CAN'T respond to logic.  It's an alien language to him.


----------



## Two Thumbs

You all have 5 days left to live.

So what do you do know?

Get drunk?
Kiss that hot checkout girl?
run naked in the streets?
Party Like It's 1999?

clocks ticking on the bucket lists people!  tick tock!


----------



## Terral

Hi Robert:



Robert_Stephens said:


> I do not understand the alarm. This is meaningless unless magnetic north movement is in some order of magnitude different than every movement of magnetic north over the last 12,000,000 years. Its not an issue. It is part of the magnetics of all Class C planets.
> 
> Now, if true north moves, then, yes, that would change things.



Magnetic pole migration (poleshift.ning.com) is a symptom associated  with the brown dwarf nearing the center of the solar system for the once  in a 3600-year orbit around the sun. Methinks there is no way that Robert has read the information posted on this topic and especially not Post #59 and Post #63. This is what I want from Robert: I will lay out a series of symptoms that the earth has been experiencing with greater severity since 2004 and your job is to provide these readers with the single answer that explains the common denominator for all of them:

Post #165:

1. Massive animal deaths taking place all over the globe (story)?
2. Major super storm floods taking place everywhere (story).
3. The magnetic pole shifts that have been going on since 2004 (story) and is becoming dramatic today (story)?
4. Irregular weather causing food shortages (story)?
5. Increased volcano eruptions (story)?
6. Increased earthquakes (story)?
7. The wobble in the earth's rotation getting worse (story)?
8. Sunrise coming 2 days early in Greenland (story)?
9. Sudden 2010 discovery of mystery comet approaching earth (story) by a Russian using a little 18-inch telescope?
10. No media coverage (story) of Planet X/Comet Elenin calculated to pass only 22.3 million miles from earth (Post #221)?
11. FEMA buying food and supplies for an expected New Madrid Fault Catastrophe (story)? 
 12. All planets in our solar system heating up (story)?
13. Airports closing down to remark their runways (story) over magnetic pole migration. 
14. Rogue tides from rising oceans (story). 
15. Moon out of place (story)?



Robert_Stephens said:


> The first law of Celestial Dynamics holds this is normal on all Class C planets of our meager diameter. Very normal. Or, put another way, what effect has these magnetic shifts had on Earth over the last 500 years?



Robert! Do you really think we are a bunch of idiots? Migrating animals are dying all over the earth and this is not normal by any stretch of the imagination. All of these earth change/catastrophic events are explained by one thing. A brown dwarf has been affecting the earth's magnetic field and rotation and tilt since about 2003 and 2004 and the symptoms are getting WORSE. The real problem is that the brown dwarf has been influencing the earth from the southern hemisphere 'and' is scheduled to pass through the ecliptic plane of our solar system into the northern hemisphere on March 4-6, 2011 where these symptoms are predicted to get far worse! 

I must assume that Robert is familiar with a *gravity well* (pic) created in the fabric of space by every object with mass. The largest gravity well in our solar system is created by the sun that has the largest mass around which the planets orbit the rim of the well. The earth changes are becoming more dramatic as the brown dwarf comes nearer and nearer the center of our solar system bringing a gravity well that is between the size of Jupiter and the sun. 

The brown dwarf also has a massive magnetic field that has been influencing the magnetic field around our earth since 2004 that is causing the magnetic pole migrations that are also becoming more pronounced as the brown dwarf draws ever closer to our much-smaller planet. The polarity and alignment of these two celestial magnets (pic) create magnetic field line repulsion and attraction scenarios that can find the earth wobbling helplessly on its side like a giant spinning top out of control, until the much larger brown dwarf passes by and we are no longer affected by the massive magnetic influence. 

The predicted pole shift takes place on March 15, 2011 when the earth passes between the two giants and the planets in our solar system are lined up for a *celestial Tug of War* (upper right). Now look at that March 15, 2011 planetary alignment 'event' and tell everyone here that THIS IS NORMAL!!!! That red line marks a deep trench/trough in the fabric of space that the earth is going to plow through to cause the pole shift 'event,' according to the warnings we are receiving from many sources. The same sources even say the earthquake and volcano and tidal wave events will increase starting on March 4-6 when the brown dwarf breaks through the ecliptic plane into the northern hemisphere, which will give preppers the last chance to make final preparations. 

I am with everyone here hoping that nothing happens and that indeed all of this evidence is pointing to something 'normal' and even "Very normal" as Robert seems content to indicate in his writings. However, at the same time we have FEMA loading food and supplies into underground bunkers and nations all over the globe preparing for something big. Check out this story:

Kolbrin.com Story


> *2012 Money Trail Shows World
> Governments are Preparing*
> 
> Sol's Unborn Twin is Approaching the Core of Our Solar System and World Governments are Preparing for the Worst
> 
> *Marshall Masters
> Kolbrin.com
> January 2008      *
> 
> Follow the money to 2012, and you'll find a massive, ongoing global  mobilization in response to a looming space threat. A good deal of this  effort it is hiding in plain sight. Seeing it only requires contex.
> 
> Just  follow the money to 2012, and the truth of it becomes  unavoidable. The world's governments are spending immense sums to   prepare. Yes, they're  doing the right things &#8212; not that they're ready  to talk openly about it.
> *
> The Source of This Global Threat*
> 
> According to NASA, over* 80% of all solar systems have multiple  suns*, so is it possible that we live in a binary solar system with two  suns as well?  Recent discoveries point to the existence of an *old brown  dwarf, an unborn twin of Sol*. Unlike the familiar near-circular orbits  of the known planets in our solar system, *this unborn twin has a long  elliptical orbit that brings it through the core of our system,  approximately once every 3600 years*.
> 
> Has humanity faced a similar global threat from this unborn  twin of Sol before? *Yes, and more than once according to Egyptian and  Celtic authors* of _The Kolbrin Bible_.   As you read the detailed passages of past flybys through our system of  Sol&#8217;s unborn twin, *this monster was well known and feared by our  ancestors*.
> 
> Known by many names, it is always described in much the same  way, and the warning to those of us living today is always the same.   Its next flyby is imminent &#8212; perhaps in as little as four to five years.  Interestingly, this coincided with the end of the current Mayan  Calendar.
> 
> Could life as we know it cease to exist the day that two suns  appear overhead in a copper-colored sky?  Yes, and we&#8217;re already  experiencing the early effects of the approach of Sol&#8217;s unborn twin.
> 
> Scientists now see historic rises in solar activity as the  primary engine of global warming.  Ergo, we know the sun is warming the  Earth, but what is driving this increase in solar activity, even during  the latest solar minimum?
> 
> Why, for instance, is Sol's South Pole 80,000 degrees hotter  than its North pole was at its last measurement?          German scientists tell us the sun has been in a frenzy since  1940, and according to NASA, our sun will reach its most active state in  recorded history.
> 
> The present solar maximum was supposed to begin its new 11-year  solar cycle, in March of 2008.  It began early in January and when it  peaks in 2012, it will be half again as violent as any in recorded history.
> *
> It is Time to Believe Your Lying Eyes*
> 
> For those who know what to look for, our governments have  already posted mountains of information on the Internet. However, what  they&#8217;re not telling us for now is why. Not because there is some ongoing  Machiavellian conspiracy.  Rather, this is a species survival issue,  and they&#8217;re working at top speed to gather solid answers to the  difficult questions that are sure to come. When that time arrives, can  humanity handle the truth?
> 
> Absolutely, so enough of the Orson Wells, War of the Worlds  broadcast hysteria reasoning! We&#8217;ve seen the Indian Ocean Superquake and  Tsunami of 2004 and then Katrina in 2005.[Much more]


I strongly recommend that everyone reading these words read "Much more" to wake up and realize that these things have been predicted and the world is preparing without you to survive this regular 3600-year 'Event' that will definitely thin out the herd. Scripture records that the liars, murderers and thieves are not the first in line for the lake of fire! The first in line are the *cowards and unbelievers* (Rev. 21:8)!

GL, because you need it,

Terral


----------



## signelect

I think that Al Gore is behind this.  As soon as he can find a way to profit from it.  Then his best friend Michael Moore will make it into a movies.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The guy in the video will explain what I have been saying all along. The pole shift is a distraction.
Good information and he makes some very good observations. About the government


----------



## Terral

Hi Robert:



Robert_Stephens said:


> Ok, you state categorically, as a supposition, that somehow there is an object "coming to the center of our solar system"?.  And this object is very large? Correct?  Ok, lets unpack this a little bit for the readers here;
> 
> Can you provide the contacts at the HST Institute to verify this incoming or dispute same (I can.)?



Hey Robert! Stop wasting our time and just present your answer to the fifteen points in Post #229. There is a BIG difference in what Robert "I can" do and what Robert is actually doing in explaining the weird phenomena the earth has been experiencing since 2004.  



Robert_Stephens said:


> Can you provide something other than YouTube for verification of this claim, yes or no? (I can).



Stop bragging about what Robert 'can' do and DO SOMETHING that advocates or refutes the Opening Post hypothesis. This is the USMB "Conspiracy Theories" Forum in case Robert is lost and confused. The topic is presented for these readers from the perspective that a GLOBAL CONSPIRACY is going on and the sheeple are being fed disinformation to be left unprepared for this 'event' and out in the cold. 



Robert_Stephens said:


> What is this incoming bolide alleged to be?



For a debating opponent with opposing views on this March 15, 2011 Pole Shift Event Topic, Robert sure asks a LOT of silly QUESTIONS. Asking me 10,000 questions is not going to make your case for something else!!! Robert must have evidence FOR SOMETHING, or he would not be banging on his chest repeatedly about what "I can" do. Here are some clues: Whatever has been affecting earth's magnetic field, weather, tilt and rotation since 2004 must be HUGE. In other words, there is no comet or asteroid and even anything the size of our planet that can create all of these earth change scenarios over such great distances for such an extended period. Since Robert is not even reading my posts, before rushing in with his big mouth: The incoming celestial body is no mere asteroid/meteor/comet that creates a streak in the sky. The massive object approaching earth that has been reeking havoc on our weather and magnetic field is a brown dwarf known to the ancient peoples by many names including *Nibiru* (link), *Planet X* (link) and now *Elenin* (link), which is a smokescreen cover story for the much larger approaching brown dwarf.  Another name is *Nemesis* (link) that was developed by two teams of astronomers to explain regular extinction cycles on the earth. Others refer to the death star as *Destroyer* (link) that is responsible for cataclysmic events throughout earth history. 



Robert_Stephens said:


> This object should be detectable by simple ground based telescopes, not to mention off earth-on orbit telescopes and infrared on orbit vehicles.



The brown dwarf came in view of NASA telescopes in 1983 (link). The problem for astronomers is that the brown dwarf is extremely cold from the wide orbit in space to actually absorb light, until nearing the sun and warming from interaction with the solar winds. This is the work of *Philip W. Lucas* (link) explaining the discovery of '*a very cool, very nearby brown dwarf*' in our solar system. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv1Rj_RhwRU"]Lucas On The Brown Dwarf Star[/ame]



Robert_Stephens said:


> The Hubble Space Telescope (HST) can be trained on this object in about 10 minutes by ground based request.



So? Lots of people are on the same page in identifying the approaching '*brown dwarf*' (news.discovery.com) that is much larger than any asteroid or comet. Robert is deluded into thinking that stating silly facts about what 'can be trained' is evidence to explain all of these earth change events, migrating animal deaths, increased volcanic eruptions and earth quakes. Oh, the Hubble Space Telescope!!! That's right! False alarm! Everyone go back to sleep and do not worry about all the March 15, 2011 warnings. When you are unprepared and the crap hits the fan and the store shelves are empty, then remember we have a space telescope and everything will be just fine ... good grief ... 



Robert_Stephens said:


> Thus, since HST can see out to 13,500,000,000 Light Years, it infers it would see this incoming bolide quite well.
> 
> Comments please.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Well, since the HST is on the job, then there is nothing at all to be concerned about. Robert and his family should take a vacation on the beach at the nearest ocean on March 15, 2011, because HST can see out to 13 billion light years! That is really wonderful. Thank you very much. Now everyone can roll over and go back to sleep ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Meister

signelect said:


> I think that Al Gore is behind this.  As soon as he can find a way to profit from it.  Then his best friend Michael Moore will make it into a movies.



Al Gore?  Hell no....this has Geo. Bush's finger prints all over it.


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Robert:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, you state categorically, as a supposition, that somehow there is an object "coming to the center of our solar system"?.  And this object is very large? Correct?  Ok, lets unpack this a little bit for the readers here;
> 
> Can you provide the contacts at the HST Institute to verify this incoming or dispute same (I can.)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Robert! Stop wasting our time and just present your answer to the fifteen points in Post #229. There is a BIG difference in what Robert "I can" do and what Robert is actually doing in explaining the weird phenomenon the earth has been experiencing since 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you provide something other than YouTube for verification of this claim, yes or no? (I can).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop bragging about what Robert 'can' do and DO SOMETHING that advocates or refutes the Opening Post hypothesis. This is the USMB "Conspiracy Theories" Forum in case Robert is lost and confused. The topic is presented for these readers from the perspective that a GLOBAL CONSPIRACY is going on and the sheeple are being fed disinformation to be left unprepared for this 'event' and out in the cold.
> 
> 
> 
> For a debating opponent with opposing views on this March 15, 2011 Pole Shift Event Topic, Robert sure asks a LOT of silly QUESTIONS. Asking me 10,000 questions is not going to make your case for something else!!! Robert must have evidence FOR SOMETHING, or he would not be banging on his chest repeatedly about what "I can" do. Here are some clues: Whatever has been affecting earth's magnetic field, weather, tilt and rotation since 2004 must be HUGE. In other words, there is no comet or asteroid and even anything the size of our planet that can create all of these earth change scenarios over such great distances for such an extended period. Since Robert is not even reading my posts, before rushing in with his big mouth: The incoming celestial body is no mere asteroid/meteor/comet that creates a streak in the sky. The massive object approaching earth that has been reeking havoc on our weather and magnetic field is a brown dwarf known to the ancient peoples by many names including *Nibiru* (link), *Planet X* (link) and now *Elenin* (link), which is a smokescreen cover story for the much larger approaching brown dwarf.  Another name is *Nemesis* (link) that was developed by two teams of astronomers to explain regular extinction cycles on the earth. Others refer to the death star as *Destroyer* (link) that is responsible for cataclysmic events throughout earth history.
> 
> 
> 
> The brown dwarf came in view of NASA telescopes in 1983 (link). The problem for astronomers is that the brown dwarf is extremely cold from the wide orbit in space to actually absorb light, until nearing the sun and warming from interaction with the solar winds. This is the work of *Philip W. Lucas* (link) explaining the discovery of '*a very cool, very nearby brown dwarf*' in our solar system.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv1Rj_RhwRU"]Lucas On The Brown Dwarf Star[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hubble Space Telescope (HST) can be trained on this object in about 10 minutes by ground based request.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Lots of people are on the same page in identifying the approaching '*brown dwarf*' (news.discovery.com) that is much larger than any asteroid or comet. Robert is deluded into thinking that stating silly facts about what 'can be trained' is evidence to explain all of these earth change events, migrating animal deaths, increased volcanic eruptions and earth quakes. Oh, the Hubble Space Telescope!!! That's right! False alarm! Everyone go back to sleep and do not worry about all the March 15, 2011 warnings. When you are unprepared and the crap hits the fan and the store shelves are empty, then remember we have a space telescope and everything will be just fine ... good grief ...
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, since HST can see out to 13,500,000,000 Light Years, it infers it would see this incoming bolide quite well.
> 
> Comments please.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, since the HST is on the job, then there is nothing at all to be concerned about. Robert and his family should take a vacation on the beach at the nearest ocean on March 15, 2011, because HST can see out to 13 billion light years! That is really wonderful. Thank you very much. Now everyone can roll over and go back to sleep ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Where you gonna run?  If everything YOU say is true (I think your nuts) just what are you going to do? Eventually, we all end up the same way, some just sooner than others.  Get a grip on life and death, and be thankful that you are going to experience both...sooner or later.


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKOZ7hxdd7o&feature=feedu"]Von Is On The Case[/ame]

The 'Governments' of the world refer to the brown dwarf Planet X/Nibiru as D23K9. The source says the 'events' will begin on March 3, 2011, which is one day earlier than predicted by other sources. That is the day the brown dwarf passes through the ecliptic plane to begin influencing the earth from the northern hemisphere. Yellowstone is bulging and areas of Michigan are cracking apart, as already documented in this thread.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Meister

I take it that you don't want to respond to what I posted and would rather be a "fearmonger".  I see....no wonder no one is taking you serious.


----------



## Liability

Meister said:


> signelect said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that Al Gore is behind this.  As soon as he can find a way to profit from it.  Then his best friend Michael Moore will make it into a movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Gore?  Hell no....this has Geo. Bush's finger prints all over it.
Click to expand...


I think the secret, invisible, brown dwarf "Death Star" and it's henchmen planets and their satellites are more likely the work of 

Sarah Palin!

The big clue?  They are all behaving "mavericky."  Coincidence?  Not likely.


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister:



Meister said:


> Where you gonna run?



Away from the coasts and fault lines. What is Meister going to eat during this event that is predicted to last for a year? 



Meister said:


> If everything YOU say is true (I think your nuts) just what are you going to do?



Hope for the best and prepare for the worst. I am already prepped and ready. Are you? ;0) 



Meister said:


> Eventually, we all end up the same way, some just sooner than others.  Get a grip on life and death, and be thankful that you are going to experience both...sooner or later.



No. Those who prepare sufficiently and heed these words of warning will survive and those who do not heed these words of warning will be *utterly destroyed from among the people* (Acts 3:22-23). Run down by the seashore starting March 3-6 and vacation there through March 15, 2011 and give us live reports from your chair in the sand. That should be quite interesting. ;0)

Please allow me to remind everyone that this is the "Conspiracy Theories" Forum of this fine USMB Board where all registered members present their conspiracy THEORIES based upon all available EVIDENCE. I am presenting the EVIDENCE so everyone here can draw their own conclusions one way or the other. If Terral is 'NUTS' as you say, then I would not have the mental capacity to sit behind this keyboard and investigate the topic to gather the required evidence to support the OP thesis, claims and conclusions. I am not the only person in the world making these claims!!!! 

Hindsight is 20/20, but that helps to warn nobody about an impending DISASTER that potentially kills billions of people. Again, these warnings are coming from a variety of sources and everyone here must acknowledge that very strange things have been happening all over the world for some time now 'and' things appear to be getting worse with every passing day. Why?????????? Before you sit there and type out three sentences saying I am nuts, then please explain the answer for the *15 points* in Post #229. Are all of these things mere unrelated coincidences, OR can all of these things be explained by an approaching brown dwarf star that is throwing earth magnetism and weather and volcanoes and fault lines for a loop? 

Also remember that most of the European world thought Christopher Columbus was nuts for sailing west to go east, because everybody thought the earth was flat. I say that places me in very good company with Chris and others like *John the Baptist* (link) and he told 'the truth' about everything.  

GL,

Terral


----------



## Meister

Terral said:


> Hi Meister:
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where you gonna run?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Away from the coasts and fault lines. What is Meister going to eat during this event that is predicted to last for a year?
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> If everything YOU say is true (I think your nuts) just what are you going to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope for the best and prepare for the worst. I am already prepped and ready. Are you? ;0)
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, we all end up the same way, some just sooner than others.  Get a grip on life and death, and be thankful that you are going to experience both...sooner or later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Those who prepare sufficiently and heed these words of warning will survive and those who do not heed these words of warning will be *utterly destroyed from among the people* (Acts 3:22-23). Run down by the seashore starting March 3-6 and vacation there through March 15, 2011 and give us live reports from your chair in the sand. That should be quite interesting. ;0)
> 
> Please allow me to remind everyone that this is the "Conspiracy Theories" Forum of this fine USMB Board where all registered members present their conspiracy THEORIES based upon all available EVIDENCE. I am presenting the EVIDENCE so everyone here can draw their own conclusions one way or the other. If Terral is 'NUTS' as you say, then I would not have the mental capacity to sit behind this keyboard and investigate the topic to gather the required evidence to support the OP thesis, claims and conclusions. I am not the only person in the world making these claims!!!!
> 
> Hindsight is 20/20, but that helps to warn nobody about an impending DISASTER that potentially kills billions of people. Again, these warnings are coming from a variety of sources and everyone here must acknowledge that very strange things have been happening all over the world for some time now 'and' things appear to be getting worse with every passing day. Why?????????? Before you sit there and type out three sentences saying I am nuts, then please explain the answer for the *15 points* in Post #229. Are all of these things mere unrelated coincidences, OR can all of these things be explained by an approaching brown dwarf star that is throwing earth magnetism and weather and volcanoes and fault lines for a loop?
> 
> Also remember that most of the European world thought Christopher Columbus was nuts for sailing west to go east, because everybody thought the earth was flat. I say that places me in very good company with Chris and others like *John the Baptist* (link) and he told 'the truth' about everything.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Yeah, you are nuts. 
Ya know your going to look pretty fucking stupid come April....just sayin'


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister:



Meister said:


> I take it that you don't want to respond to what I posted and would rather be a "fearmonger".  I see....no wonder no one is taking you serious.



There is nothing in your posts that speaks to the OP topic one way or the other using whatever Meister considers 'credible evidence.' What is your answer for all the weird global events that have been escalating since 2004? BTW, name calling is against COC rules and guidelines everywhere, when registered members are supposed to *attack 'the topic'* and not other members with idiotic insults. I do not endorse fearmongering, but simply present the evidence to allow everyone to make up his or her own mind one way or the other. According to Meister, there is nothing to be concerned about and no reason to fear anything; and Terral is a nutjob anyway that no one takes serious. Since nobody takes me serious, then there is nothing for you to be concerned about.

1. Massive animal deaths taking place all over the globe (story)?
2. Major super storm floods taking place everywhere (story).
3. The magnetic pole shifts that have been going on since 2004 (story) and is becoming dramatic today (story)?
4. Irregular weather causing food shortages (story)?
5. Increased volcano eruptions (story)?
6. Increased earthquakes (story)?
7. The wobble in the earth's rotation getting worse (story)?
8. Sunrise coming 2 days early in Greenland (story)?
9. Sudden 2010 discovery of mystery comet approaching earth (story) by a Russian using a little 18-inch telescope?
10. No media coverage (story) of Planet X/Comet Elenin calculated to pass only 22.3 million miles from earth (Post #221)?
11. FEMA buying food and supplies for an expected New Madrid Fault Catastrophe (story)? 
 12. All planets in our solar system heating up (story)?
13. Airports closing down to remark their runways (story) over magnetic pole migration. 
14. Rogue tides from rising oceans (story). 
15. Moon out of place (story)?

Please help to calm concerns by providing your simple answer to all the weird weather and events creating food shortages, volcanoes, earthquakes, rogue tides, earth's increasing rotation wobble, migrating magnetic poles, dead birds, fish, crabs, decreasing bee populations, etc., etc.. I look forward to being comforted by your thoughtful reply that allows everything to make sense. BTW, when do your calculations say that things will start getting better? 

Thanks in advance,

Terral


----------



## Ravi

Greetings to all:

I finally decided on a wine, for purely sentimental reasons.






Information on this wine can be found here in case you, too wish to greet the virtual destruction of the earth (see Terral's thread here) at the beach with several cases of wine.

Sadly, my luck with interviewing the homeless was unproductive. Perhaps it was because I interviewed some outside of the liquor store while I was limping and sporting a bruised cheek (see here for reasons why I find myself in this injured state)and carrying a case of wine. But the general reaction I got when I explained why I wanted to sign over my home in anticipation of the virtual destruction of the earth was, wuh? girl you have the DTs or what?



I have not given up.​


----------



## Meister

Ravi said:


> Greetings to all:
> 
> I finally decided on a wine, for purely sentimental reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Information on this wine can be found here in case you, too wish to greet the virtual destruction of the earth (see Terral's thread here) at the beach with several cases of wine.
> 
> Sadly, my luck with interviewing the homeless was unproductive. Perhaps it was because I interviewed some outside of the liquor store while I was limping and sporting a bruised cheek (see here for reasons why I find myself in this injured state)and carrying a case of wine. But the general reaction I got when I explained why I wanted to sign over my home in anticipation of the virtual destruction of the earth was, wuh? girl you have the DTs or what?
> 
> 
> 
> I have not given up.​



I'll give you a lift down to the beach if you don't mind sharing a case or two of that fine nectar from the gods?


----------



## Liability

> Parallax Second = Parsec (pc)
> Fundamental unit of distance in Astronomy
> 
> "A star with a parallax of 1 arcsecond has a distance of 1 Parsec."
> 
> 1 parsec (pc) is equivalent to:
> 
> 206,265 AU
> 3.26 Light Years
> 3.086x1013 km


 -- Lecture 5: Stellar Distances

This brown dwarf UGPS J0722-05 (our *non*- approaching "death star") was observed as follows:  





> UGPS 0722-05
> 
> Title: The discovery of a very cool, very nearby brown dwarf in the Galactic plane
> Authors: Philip W. Lucas (1), C.G. Tinney (2), Ben Burningham (1), S. K. Leggett (3), David J. Pinfield (1), Richard Smart (4), Hugh R.A. Jones (1), Federico Marocco (4), Robert J. Barber (5), Sergei N. Yurchenko (6), Jonathan Tennyson (5), Miki Ishii (7), Motohide Tamura (8), Avril C. Day-Jones (9), Andrew Adamson (10), France Allard (11), Derek Homeier (12). ((1) University of Hertfordshire, (2) University of New South Wales, (3) Gemini Observatory, (4) Osservatorio Astronomico di Torino, (5) University College London, (6) Technische Universitat Dresden, (7) Subaru Telescope, (8) National Astronomical Observatory of Japan, (9) Universidad de Chile, (10) Joint Astronomy Centre, (11) Universite de Lyon, (12) Institut fur Astrophysik Gottingen.)
> (Version v3)
> 
> We report the discovery of a very cool, isolated brown dwarf, UGPS 0722-05, with the UKIDSS Galactic Plane Survey. The near-infrared spectrum displays deeper H2O and CH4 troughs than the coolest known T dwarfs and an unidentified absorption feature at 1.275 um. We provisionally classify the object as a T10 dwarf but note that it may in future come to be regarded as the first example of a new spectral type. The distance is measured by trigonometric parallax as d=4.1{-0.5}{+0.6} pc, making it the closest known isolated brown dwarf. With the aid of Spitzer/IRAC we measure H-[4.5] = 4.71. It is the coolest brown dwarf presently known -- the only known T dwarf that is redder in H-[4.5] is the peculiar T7.5 dwarf SDSS J1416+13B, which is thought to be warmer and more luminous than UGPS 0722-05. Our measurement of the luminosity, aided by Gemini/T-ReCS N band photometry, is L = 9.2 ±3.1x10^{-7} Lsun. Using a comparison with well studied T8.5 and T9 dwarfs we deduce Teff=520 ±40 K. This is supported by predictions of the Saumon & Marley models. With apparent magnitude J=16.52, UGPS 0722-05 is the brightest T dwarf discovered by UKIDSS so far. It offers opportunities for future study via high resolution near-infrared spectroscopy and spectroscopy in the thermal infrared.


 --  UGPSJ0722-05 - Astronomy News (the Blobrana post of  Aug 13 08:08 2010 )

It's distance is:  





> The measured distance is 2.9 ±0.4 pc


 --http://www.activeboard.com/forum.spark?aBID=58381&p=3&topicID=35114263 (the Blobrana post of Apr 7 06:31 2010)

Check out these images and check the dates in each photo:





-- Images of UGPSJ0722-05 taken with three different telescopes - Very Cool Brown Dwarf Found Near the Sun - Softpedia


Look how little it moved over a 12 year period.  Yet this thing, ~ 10 light-years distant is going to clobber us by March 15, 2011?  ??

Fucking thing must have a warp engine.

I'm not saying that Terral is one gullible goober or anything like that, but that Terral sure is one gullible goober.  I mean, I'm not saying, I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Terral

Hi Meister:



Meister said:


> Yeah, you are nuts.
> Ya know your going to look pretty fucking stupid come April....just sayin'



No. My job is to present the evidence from sources that support the OP hypothesis that a March 15, 2011 Pole Shift Event will kill billions. I would look silly for making that claim all by myself without any evidence. However, this thread is filled with people saying THE EXACT SAME THING.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3PsRSt9Ays"]Pole Shift - Dollar Inflation - Warning[/ame]

This guy will look kind of stupid for saying that a pole shift 'event' will take place on March 15, 2011, but he is my 'source' for this information. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTCTpgjslD0"]March Pole Shift Evidence[/ame]

This lady right here says the same 'event' will take place on March 15, 2011, and she will look silly when nothing happens; but again, she is my source for making the claim in the first place. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9HdSuzRBEI"]Brown Dwarf Approaching Earth: Red Kachina[/ame]

This guy says Hopi Prophecy teaches two converging celestial bodies with designation 2000PM9 that will be visible between March 1-8, 2011. This guy also says March 15, 2011 is the '*warning sign that the Hopi's were telling us about, because the Red Kachina is very close by*.' These guy is laying out the evidence on the solar charts like I do in Post #221. The Hopi prophecy says there will be 'three shakings' and I identify those three conjunctions in my charts taking place on March 15, 2011 (1), Sept. 25, 2011 (2) and Nov. 22, 2011 (3). Those are the days that the brown dwarf, the sun and the earth are all in alignment, which creates the conjunction/intersection of the great gravity wells/troughs depicted by the red lines.

Yes. My sources for this information will appear quite ridiculous when nothing happens. However, we also have sources at the south pole saying that something big is already visible!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKOZ7hxdd7o"]We Want Information......[/ame]

Von starts you off by stating very clearly the objectives of the 'reporter' gathering and validating evidence as the story develops. However, he is making statements of record from a source in the same way I am throughout this discussion, so everyone has the same opportunity to look at all the accumulated evidence and draw conclusions for themselves. Perhaps I am guilty of using bad sources that happen to be saying the same things. Perhaps this is all a false flag conspiracy to throw everybody off of something else. That is why we have you and everyone else here to research the topic and bring your evidence to the table in support of something else. However, to sit there and call people names without any evidence for anything says much more about you than anybody here IMHO.

This is the Conspiracy Theories Forum. Right? Giving our conspiracy THEORIES is what registered members are supposed to be doing, which means following the evidence to whatever conclusion is supported by all the facts. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

Maybe some of us will not be so afraid if the warning comes from a lady with a sweet voice:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Hfo0RLxMrA]Comet Elenin Is The Reason For FEMA Stocking Up On Supplies[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## daveman

Terral said:


> So? Lots of people are on the same page in identifying the approaching '*brown dwarf*' (news.discovery.com) that is much larger than any asteroid or comet.


From this link:

Brown dwarf-hunting astronomers have reported the discovery of a "failed star" located within *10 light-years from Earth*.​
You really don't have a clue about the distances involved, do you?


----------



## daveman

Why's everybody hatin' on the brown dwarves?






Oh.  Okay.  Never mind.


----------



## daveman

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Maybe some of us will not be so afraid if the warning comes from a lady with a sweet voice:
> 
> Comet Elenin Is The Reason For FEMA Stocking Up On Supplies
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral


Now you're back on the comet?

What's next?  The Sta-Puft Marshmallow Man?


----------



## Douger

SkyandTelescope.com - Observing Blog - Bright Prospects for Comet Elenin?


----------



## Terral

Hi Dave:



daveman said:


> Now you're back on the comet?
> 
> What's next?  The Sta-Puft Marshmallow Man?



You guys are slow! The Elenin Comet story is the smokescreen cover story by the Govt and Media to hide the fact that a brown dwarf on a regular 3600-year orbit is returning to make the turn around the sun. The bankster/politician/media elites run and hide inside underground bunkers and you run down to the seashore with an umbrella in your cocktail to watch the comet show. That is why this is a 'conspiracy.' Get it? ;0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFl7KRvd7aY"]SUPER VOLCANO Yellowstone About To Blow?[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Vn6kxfD3Ek"]Yellowstone Super Volcano Alert - History Channel Update[/ame]

This (pic) is *Edgar Cayce's* vision of North America after the great eruption.

This (pic) is the *US Navy Map* of North American after the great eruption.

I see similarities and a pattern emerging from the approach of the brown dwarf and this pattern is predicted to get worse after March 3-6, 2011, when the dwarf breaks through the solar ecliptic plane into the northern hemisphere. 



GL,

Terral


----------



## daveman

Terral said:


> Hi Dave:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're back on the comet?
> 
> What's next?  The Sta-Puft Marshmallow Man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are slow! The Elenin Comet story is the smokescreen cover story by the Govt and Media to hide the fact that a brown dwarf on a regular 3600-year orbit is returning to make the turn around the sun. The bankster/politician/media elites run and hide inside underground bunkers and you run down to the seashore with an umbrella in your cocktail to watch the comet show. That is why this is a 'conspiracy.' Get it? ;0)
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

daveman said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're back on the comet?
> 
> What's next?  The Sta-Puft Marshmallow Man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are slow! The Elenin Comet story is the smokescreen cover story by the Govt and Media to hide the fact that a brown dwarf on a regular 3600-year orbit is returning to make the turn around the sun. The bankster/politician/media elites run and hide inside underground bunkers and you run down to the seashore with an umbrella in your cocktail to watch the comet show. That is why this is a 'conspiracy.' Get it? ;0)
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

yes, terral is massively stupid


hey terral, how did that bioweapon hoax work out for ya?


----------



## saveliberty

I've doubled up on tin foil.


----------



## Liability

OK.So the dwarf star is moving at the speed of .913 arcsecs/year.  

This is VASTLY slower than Barnard's star which is 10 times faster.  See:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proper_motion

The FASTEST known moving star appears to clip along at 1/540th of the speed of light.  See: Proper motion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia which says Wolf "the nearby star with the largest true velocity (relative to the Sun) is Wolf 424 which moves at 555 km/s (or 1/540 of the speed of light)."  

So, our little brown dwarf Death "Star," measured as being at about 10 light years out, couldn't possibly get here (even if moving more or less on a collision course) *for well over another 50,000 years.*

I wonder how long it will be before it is close enough to provide even a measurable and significant gravitational effect on our moon or on Earth itself?  I'm guessing well over 40,000 years....


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Terral said:


> Hi Robert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first law of Celestial Dynamics holds this is normal on all Class C planets of our meager diameter. Very normal. Or, put another way, what effect has these magnetic shifts had on Earth over the last 500 years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert! Do you really think we are a bunch of idiots? Migrating animals are dying all over the earth and this is not normal by any stretch of the imagination. All of these earth change/catastrophic events are explained by one thing. A brown dwarf has been affecting the earth's magnetic field and rotation and tilt since about 2003 and 2004 and the symptoms are getting WORSE. The real problem is that the brown dwarf has been influencing the earth from the southern hemisphere 'and' is scheduled to pass through the ecliptic plane of our solar system into the northern hemisphere on March 4-6, 2011 where these symptoms are predicted to get far worse!
> 
> 
> Follow the money to 2012, and you'll find a massive, ongoing global  mobilization in response to a looming space threat. A good deal of this  effort it is hiding in plain sight. Seeing it only requires contex.
> 
> Just  follow the money to 2012, and the truth of it becomes  unavoidable. The world's governments are spending immense sums to   prepare. Yes, they're  doing the right things &#8212; not that they're ready  to talk openly about it.
> *
> The Source of This Global Threat*
> 
> According to NASA, over* 80% of all solar systems have multiple  suns*, so is it possible that we live in a binary solar system with two  suns as well?  Recent discoveries point to the existence of an *old brown  dwarf, an unborn twin of Sol*. Unlike the familiar near-circular orbits  of the known planets in our solar system, *this unborn twin has a long  elliptical orbit that brings it through the core of our system,  approximately once every 3600 years*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Thank you for at least a coherent response. I'll start this off with bold: 

*I guarantee on the morning and afternoon and forever more on March 16th, the world will be exactly as it is as I write this, 2-10-2011. Totally, 120%. PERIOD!--THERE WILL BE NO DISASTER OR IMPACT OF ANY KIND ON MARCH 15TH, 2011!!*

With that said, there is so much to unpack with your response, but will attempt it. 

You may call this number, and verify that I am 100% correct, there is no incoming bolide of any kind and no stars coming or monsters or the like, of any kind, heading toward earth now, or ever in the future that is known or documented as you have so claimed. Asteroids and comets, yes, and that is what the NASA-NEAR program is for.

410.338.4444
Hubble Space Telescope Office, Maryland. NASA

_Robert! Do you really think we are a bunch of idiots?._

Being absolutely objective, yes I do.

Further, it is now known that 70% of all stars are binary in some fashion and is normal for the cosmos. Too, it has been postulated for nearly 50 years now, that the Oort Cloud is testament that out at about 1 to 2 LY, is a Dark Jupiter like mass of about 4-9 Jupiter masses and thus, explains the incoming comets we are periodically visited by. If this is proven, it answers a lot of vectors that are still vexing researchers.

Suffice to say, there have been catastrophic die offs globally on 14 occasions over the last 500 million years of Earth's history and is normal for a Class C planet, and its location to its parent star, as Earth is in its present repose.  No, the Earth does not now "wobble". It's impossible. 

You are in error.

Robert


----------



## Terral

Hi Robert:



Robert_Stephens said:


> You may call this number, and verify that I am 100% correct, there is no incoming bolide of any kind and no stars coming or monsters or the like, of any kind, heading toward earth now, or ever in the future that is known or documented as you have so claimed.



Thank you very much for answering the 15 points and for making everything so clear. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## daveman

Terral said:


> Hi Robert:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may call this number, and verify that I am 100% correct, there is no incoming bolide of any kind and no stars coming or monsters or the like, of any kind, heading toward earth now, or ever in the future that is known or documented as you have so claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for answering the 15 points and for making everything so clear.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

Your 15 points are meaningless if there is no object headed for the solar system.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Terral said:


> Hi Robert:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may call this number, and verify that I am 100% correct, there is no incoming bolide of any kind and no stars coming or monsters or the like, of any kind, heading toward earth now, or ever in the future that is known or documented as you have so claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for answering the 15 points and for making everything so clear.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


I did not, have not answered your "15 Points" since I do not know how. This is because they are gibberish, they are not sound logic, they are meaningless, are not based on science and math, and are of such inane notice as to be incoherent. Aside of those points of fact, no, I did not answer those 15 points.

However, I did clarify them. Fact. I assume by your vitriolic response here quoted, you did, in fact, call the HST Institute and found I am 100% correct?

*No incoming stars into the middle of our solar system.*

Can you report here what your phone call to HST yielded for all of us here?

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Terral,

I am waiting for some sort of response--any kind, actually. I have also checked your references and such and NASA has no record of  these references as you state. They make no sense. Checking with NOAA as well, is the same. Checking with NORAD/Fence, the same. Checking in with DoD, the same. Checking in at the Baikonur Cosmodrome with the Russians, reveals the same.--nothing. They all know nothing at all of any incoming bolide of any kind. (a "star" incoming is so absurd and would be impossible and not even considered for the obvious Orbital Mechanics involved and the Celestial Dynamic parameters involved as well--simply laughable. Sorry.)

You are in error.

*I guarantee on the morning and afternoon and forever more on March 16th, the world will be exactly as it is as I write this, 2-10-2011. Totally, 120%. PERIOD!--THERE WILL BE NO DISASTER OR IMPACT ON EARTH OF ANY KIND ON MARCH 15TH, 2011!!*

Robert


----------



## Ravi

Robert_Stephens said:


> Terral,
> 
> I am waiting for some sort of response--any kind, actually. I have also checked your references and such and NASA has no record of  these references as you state. They make no sense. Checking with NOAA as well, is the same. Checking with NORAD/Fence, the same. Checking in with DoD, the same. Checking in at the Baikonur Cosmodrome with the Russians, reveals the same.--nothing. They all know nothing at all of any incoming bolide of any kind. (a "star" incoming is so absurd and would be impossible and not even considered for the obvious Orbital Mechanics involved and the Celestial Dynamic parameters involved as well--simply laughable. Sorry.)
> 
> You are in error.
> 
> *I guarantee on the morning and afternoon and forever more on March 16th, the world will be exactly as it is as I write this, 2-10-2011. Totally, 120%. PERIOD!--THERE WILL BE NO DISASTER OR IMPACT ON EARTH OF ANY KIND ON MARCH 15TH, 2011!!*
> 
> Robert


 Just stop it...no way I'd give my assets away for nothing. 

Terral is right on this time!


----------



## DiveCon

Ravi said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral,
> 
> I am waiting for some sort of response--any kind, actually. I have also checked your references and such and NASA has no record of  these references as you state. They make no sense. Checking with NOAA as well, is the same. Checking with NORAD/Fence, the same. Checking in with DoD, the same. Checking in at the Baikonur Cosmodrome with the Russians, reveals the same.--nothing. They all know nothing at all of any incoming bolide of any kind. (a "star" incoming is so absurd and would be impossible and not even considered for the obvious Orbital Mechanics involved and the Celestial Dynamic parameters involved as well--simply laughable. Sorry.)
> 
> You are in error.
> 
> *I guarantee on the morning and afternoon and forever more on March 16th, the world will be exactly as it is as I write this, 2-10-2011. Totally, 120%. PERIOD!--THERE WILL BE NO DISASTER OR IMPACT ON EARTH OF ANY KIND ON MARCH 15TH, 2011!!*
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> Just stop it...no way I'd give my assets away for nothing.
> 
> Terral is right on this time!
Click to expand...

are you basing this on a premise that there is no way he could be wrong yet again?


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Just stop it...no way I'd give my assets away for nothing. 

Terral is right on this time![/QUOTE]

Well, of course he is.  Tourettes. Tragic.

*I guarantee on the morning and afternoon and forever more on March 16th, the world will be exactly as it is as I write this, 2-10-2011. Totally, 120%. PERIOD!--THERE WILL BE NO DISASTER OR IMPACT OF ANY KIND ON MARCH 15TH, 2011!!*

Robert


----------



## Ravi

DiveCon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral,
> 
> I am waiting for some sort of response--any kind, actually. I have also checked your references and such and NASA has no record of  these references as you state. They make no sense. Checking with NOAA as well, is the same. Checking with NORAD/Fence, the same. Checking in with DoD, the same. Checking in at the Baikonur Cosmodrome with the Russians, reveals the same.--nothing. They all know nothing at all of any incoming bolide of any kind. (a "star" incoming is so absurd and would be impossible and not even considered for the obvious Orbital Mechanics involved and the Celestial Dynamic parameters involved as well--simply laughable. Sorry.)
> 
> You are in error.
> 
> *I guarantee on the morning and afternoon and forever more on March 16th, the world will be exactly as it is as I write this, 2-10-2011. Totally, 120%. PERIOD!--THERE WILL BE NO DISASTER OR IMPACT ON EARTH OF ANY KIND ON MARCH 15TH, 2011!!*
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> Just stop it...no way I'd give my assets away for nothing.
> 
> Terral is right on this time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you basing this on a premise that there is no way he could be wrong yet again?
Click to expand...

You're scaring me, dude.

Terral? Terral?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Wait.

I'm not wading through the instainity that is a Terral thread. But did he really say that a STAR is going to collide with earf on 3/15?


----------



## DiveCon

RadiomanATL said:


> Wait.
> 
> I'm not wading through the instainity that is a Terral thread. But did he really say that a STAR is going to collide with earf on 3/15?


yep


----------



## RadiomanATL

DiveCon said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.
> 
> I'm not wading through the instainity that is a Terral thread. But did he really say that a STAR is going to collide with earf on 3/15?
> 
> 
> 
> yep
Click to expand...


I think he's decided to huff glue through a lead lined crack pipe.


----------



## Toro

Is everybody dead yet?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Toro said:


> Is everybody dead yet?



Everybody is really my sock.

Except for Terral.

Hi me!


----------



## Robert_Stephens

RadiomanATL said:


> Wait.
> 
> I'm not wading through the instainity that is a Terral thread. But did he really say that a STAR is going to collide with earf on 3/15?



Yes, he did.

I have disputed it at the source from HST Institute in the thread, "Tarral:  Here is Comet Elenin-(For Real)" here in this thread area. 

It will be 1/19th as bright as Hale Bopp.  It will pass within 13 million miles and is so small it would burn up in Earth's Tropopause if it came close to us.

Robert


----------



## Terral

Hi Diver:



DiveCon said:


> are you basing this on a premise that there is no way he could be wrong yet again?



I am right about 9/11 and Swine11 and coming Martial Law and the Congressional Secret Meeting and the dollar crash and the economic implosion and that illegal aliens and those hiring them are destroying America. Everyone should be buying food, guns and silver if you have any paper assets left over, because real hard times coming and the unprepared will not survive. The REX84 Halliburton-built FEMA Camps are the grinder and American patriots are the meat. The only question in doubt right now is 'when' and the evidence is pointing directly at the Ides of March 2011, when the earth passes through that massive gravity well/trough in the mother of all planetary alignments I have ever seen. 







Look at the upper right March 15 diagram to realize that Uranus, Jupiter Mars, the Sun and the Earth and the mystery brown dwarf/comet and Saturn are all on the same gravity well line and pulling to make the gravity trough that much deeper. All the astronomers should be talking about this March 15, 2011 alignment that should be making history; but we have a media blackout on this topic. 






Now look lower left to see that the brown dwarf/comet reaches the nearest point to the sun at the exact perigee position on 9/11/2011 exactly ten years to the day after 9/11/2001. Now you guys tell me this is a coincidence. This Russian astronomer finding this comet on an 18 inch telescope amid competition with much larger scopes is highly unlikely. Then you have Leonid Elenin and the brown dwarf is coming from the Leo Constellation and ELE stands for *Extinct Level Event* and leonids are meteor showers; but again this truth investigator is supposed to believe these are all coincidences. 

We all have the convenience of being told when the major changes will happen between March 3 and March 6 of 2011. Everyone here will have little difficulty in simply waiting around to see if something happens, but whatever these guys are tracking is going to create the conjunction on March 15 and everything goes downhill from there until about March 1, 2012 'if' the hypothesis is correct. Again, I am just as pleased as everyone else to have more time to prepare for when the crap hits the fan. ;0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Terral said:


> Hi Diver:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you basing this on a premise that there is no way he could be wrong yet again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am right about 9/11 and Swine11 and coming Martial Law and the Congressional Secret Meeting and the dollar crash and the economic implosion and that illegal aliens and those hiring them are destroying America. Everyone should be buying food, guns and silver if you have any paper assets left over, because real hard times coming and the unprepared will not survive. The REX84 Halliburton-built FEMA Camps are the grinder and American patriots are the meat. The only question in doubt right now is 'when' and the evidence is pointing directly at the Ides of March 2011, when the earth passes through that massive gravity well/trough in the mother of all planetary alignments I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the upper right March 15 diagram to realize that Uranus, Jupiter Mars, the Sun and the Earth and the mystery brown dwarf/comet and Saturn are all on the same gravity well line and pulling to make the gravity trough that much deeper. All the astronomers should be talking about this March 15, 2011 alignment that should be making history; but we have a media blackout on this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now look lower left to see that the brown dwarf/comet reaches the nearest point to the sun at the exact perigee position on 9/11/2011 exactly ten years to the day after 9/11/2001. Now you guys tell me this is a coincidence. This Russian astronomer finding this comet on an 18 inch telescope amid competition with much larger scopes is highly unlikely. Then you have Leonid Elenin and the brown dwarf is coming from the Leo Constellation and ELE stands for *Extinct Level Event* and leonids are meteor showers; but again this truth investigator is supposed to believe these are all coincidences.
> 
> We all have the convenience of being told when the major changes will happen between March 3 and March 6 of 2011. Everyone here will have little difficulty in simply waiting around to see if something happens, but whatever these guys are tracking is going to create the conjunction on March 15 and everything goes downhill from there until about March 1, 2012 'if' the hypothesis is correct. Again, I am just as pleased as everyone else to have more time to prepare for when the crap hits the fan. ;0)
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Being cautious here, you are a pathological liar. You are also wrong and in error in every topic so far purviewed and posted by you on this website, going back as far as the first day you joined. 

With that stated as a fact, let's look again as your post here;

1. You have talked right past me as if I did not asnswer your post. this is a strong sign of dementia.

2. I gave you every contact number and who to talk with at the source, but you did not.., YouTube is not a source in Science.

3. I have posted the comet in question directly with images from the source of discovery.

4. By your own words, you have no concept of "gravity wells" or even what you are saying.

5. There is no brown dwarf anything coming anywhere near us, according to all sources that check such, including NEAR.

6. 2012, is the Mayan 5th pentiute, not an end of anything. It is the beginning. (Careful here, along with imaging, I am contract field Archaeologist for NASA and that is the other side of what I do and have for 22 years. I understand Mayans, since I live there as my main home, in Quintana Roo State, city of Majahual, Yucatan.)

7. Why do you continue to pathologically lie in face of  fact?

8. Did you contact the HST Institute for verification of any of this?

Your images above are pure silliness, but I think you know that. You confuse a comet/asteroid bolide body with a "Star", using these terms back and forth, indicating you do not even know what you are looking at. Why?

Is this all a joke, somehow?

*I guarantee on the morning and afternoon and forever more on March 16th, the world will be exactly as it is as I write this, 2-10-2011. Totally, 120%. PERIOD!--THERE WILL BE NO DISASTER OR IMPACT ON EARTH OF ANY KIND ON MARCH 15TH, 2011!!*

Robert


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Diver:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you basing this on a premise that there is no way he could be wrong yet again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am right about 9/11 and Swine11 and coming Martial Law and the Congressional Secret Meeting and the dollar crash and the economic implosion and that illegal aliens and those hiring them are destroying America.
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

nope, you have been proven WRONG on ALL of that
every last one


----------



## waltky

Granny says it's all `cause o' dat Hadron atom smasher...

... ever'thin' gonna get flung out in space...

... where there ain't no air to breathe...

... an' den we all gonna die.


----------



## Terral

Hi Robert:



Robert_Stephens said:


> Being cautious here, you are a pathological liar.



First of all, you quoted from my statements to Diver to begin attacking my person with nonsense about pathological liar rather than address the March 15, 2011 Pole Shift Event that is predicted by MANY people. This is a common tactic of Govt shills that want to direct attention 'away' from the topic and onto the target of your counterintelligence disinformation campaign. 



Robert_Stephens said:


> You are also wrong and in error in every topic so far purviewed and posted by you on this website, going back as far as the first day you joined.



That is certainly a bold claim from the new kid on the block. Let us see if your statement has any basis in reality:

This Is What Happened On 9/11
Govt Documentation Proves 9/11 Inside Job
Flight 93/Shanksville
Flight 77/Pentagon
WTC-7 Controlled Demolition

Here are five topics explaining what happened on 9/11, govt documentation proving a 9/11 inside job, the empty hole at Shanksville, the three attacks on the Pentagon and the WTC-7 controlled demolition on 9/11. All Mr. Robert has to do is 'quote >>' from my work to prove Terral is a liar. When you have gone through these five topics, then I have five more and another and another, so get busy. ;0)



Robert_Stephens said:


> With that stated as a fact, let's look again as your post here;
> 
> 1. You have talked right past me as if I did not asnswer your post. this is a strong sign of dementia.



No Robert has not brought sufficent evidence to this discussion to threaten my Opening Post thesis, claims or conclusions in any way, fashion or form. All I see is a blowhard waving his arms around and acting like a DoD counterintelligence disinformation idiot.



Robert_Stephens said:


> 2. I gave you every contact number and who to talk with at the source, but you did not.., YouTube is not a source in Science.



So? Go call somebody who cares. Passing out phone numbers does not speak to the March 15, 2011 pole shift event and US dollar devaluation to 30 percent. Maybe Robert is lost. This is the USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum, so what is Robert's conspiracy theory? ;0)



Robert_Stephens said:


> 3. I have posted the comet in question directly with images from the source of discovery.



That is wonderful. Good for Robert:






Their hands never get tired of clapping for Robert.



Robert_Stephens said:


> 4. By your own words, you have no concept of "gravity wells" or even what you are saying.



That would be Robert's opinion again having nothing to do with the March  15, 2011 Pole Shift Event and coming US Dollar Devaluation. The concept of *gravity wells* (wiki) is very simple. These (pics) are illustrations of gravity wells like this one. Larger objects like the sun and brown dwarfs have larger gravity wells than smaller planets and moons and comets and asteroids.  I look forward to seeing your rebuttals on the first five topics above, but Robert will be filling this forum with Terral, Terral, Terral posts using self adorning accolades over how wonderful Robert is for what I, I, I did. Again, this is a debating strategy with zero hope of success, but continue with the condescending attitude if that makes Robert happy. ;0)



Robert_Stephens said:


> 5. There is no brown dwarf anything coming anywhere near us, according to all sources that check such, including NEAR.



If you say so. Others disagree.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9HdSuzRBEI"]Brown Dwarf Approaching Earth: Red Kachina Hopi Prophecy, Pole Shift, March 15[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTCTpgjslD0"]March Pole Shift Evidence[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3PsRSt9Ays"]Pole Shift - Dollar Devaluation - Very important info[/ame]

I have more than just three witnesses all testifying that a pole shift will occur ON THE SAME DAY of March 15, 2011, but Robert wants to throw stones at Terral, Terral, Terral and deny, deny, deny, but he has a phone number for everyone to call. ;0)



Robert_Stephens said:


> 6. 2012, is the Mayan 5th pentiute, not an end of anything. It is the beginning. (Careful here, along with imaging, I am contract field Archaeologist for NASA and that is the other side of what I do and have for 22 years. I understand Mayans, since I live there as my main home, in Quintana Roo State, city of Majahual, Yucatan.)



Your self-proclaimed credentials mean absolutely nothing to me, until Robert begins using evidence to support his conspiracy theory proposals, claims and conclusions. Period. Again, take a good look around to realize you are spouting off in the USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum and I want to see 'your' Conspiracy Theories and not your STUPIDITY supporting a Govt Cover Story.



Robert_Stephens said:


> 7. Why do you continue to pathologically lie in face of  fact?



These readers have every opportunity to weigh all the evidence and draw their own conclusions about who is the big fat liar in these deliberations, but as my debating adversary that will not be the likes of you. You give out your silly phone numbers and pound on your chest about your fancy credentials and these readers can decide if that means anything.



Robert_Stephens said:


> 8. Did you contact the HST Institute for verification of any of this?



Maybe Robert needs a better set of glasses or something. I give my thesis, claims and evidence to support a particular conclusion, which in this case pertains to the March 15, 2011 Pole Shift Event and the coming US Dollar Devaluation to 30 percent current value. Robert and your pals then write your rebuttals and counterproposals laying out whatever you consider credible evidence, so these readers have the opportunity to weigh all the evidence and DECIDE FOR THEMSELVES. I am NOT here to convince Robert or your sidekicks of ANYTHING, so go and jump in the lake for all I care and take your index of phone numbers with you. Robert is here to push Official Govt Cover Stories and to try and discredit 'the truth' of my testimony saying that a Pole Shift "Event" will take place on March 15, 2011. That is not 'my date' pulled out of thin air, but the same date that keeps coming from the principals of my investigation. 



Robert_Stephens said:


> Your images above are pure silliness, but I think you know that. You confuse a comet/asteroid bolide body with a "Star", using these terms back and forth, indicating you do not even know what you are looking at. Why?
> 
> Is this all a joke, somehow?



A brown dwarf (wiki) is a wantabe star with insufficient mass to become a star. Our solar system has a rogue brown dwarf in orbit around the sun that passes our way every 3600 years, which is another number that continues coming up in my investigation. This particular brown dwarf reaches perigee position nearest the sun on Sept. 11, 2011 of this year, or exactly 10 years from Sept. 11, 2001; which points to the fact that the Globalist Banksters (Rothschild/Rockefeller, etc.) have known about the upcoming 'event' for a long time. Of course, Robert is silent on the evidence in my investigation that points to a brown dwarf coming into alignment/conjunction position on March 15, 2011; which the charts indicate!!!!



Robert_Stephens said:


> *I guarantee on the morning and afternoon and forever more on March 16th, the world will be exactly as it is as I write this, 2-10-2011. Totally, 120%. PERIOD!--THERE WILL BE NO DISASTER OR IMPACT ON EARTH OF ANY KIND ON MARCH 15TH, 2011!!*
> 
> Robert



Since Robert says so, then everything will be fine; unless Robert is wrong. At least he knows the phone number to call someone who cares. ;0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mini 14

Oh shit.....

We've been had by a twoofer?


----------



## Liability

Mini 14 said:


> Oh shit.....
> 
> We've been had by a twoofer?



No and yes.

No.  Nobody has been "had," since nobody with a functioning living brain cell could possibly buy the utter crap which Terral peddles.

But, yes, Terral *is* one of those Troofer scumbuckets.

I have a word of caution about Terral, therefore.  But I grow weary of repeating it.  Therefore, I let Ravi do it for me.  Just go to any Ravi post and check out her sig line.


----------



## Two Thumbs

4 days to live.

Time to tell the people you love how much you love them and why.

And time to forgive the people you hate, or, even better, pretend you are going to then punch them in the guts and kick them while they are down.


----------



## saveliberty

I need Terral's GPS coordinates.  Using the force to draw in a meteorite for his house.  Might take til March 18th though.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ravi said:


> Greetings to all:
> 
> I finally decided on a wine, for purely sentimental reasons.



Shit, if I'm going down I'll do it at least drinking Opus One.






(End of the world is about the ONLY time I pop for a $200 bottle of wine!)


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

Lance expects first contact from benevolent alien beings near end of February. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnZcnl4Kqu8"]Lance Talks To VonHelton[/ame]

Chemtrail Info

GL,

Terral


----------



## Meister

Greeting to All:



Terral this one is for you buddy.  Please seek help soon.


----------



## whitehall

Well, you are off the hook for Valentines day guys.


----------



## Liability

Greetings to Oil:

Lancelot expects contact with the dead Ghost of King Arthur by the end of the week.

GL,

Terran-Liability (as the aliens who have not yet arrived will call me, according to informed sources hiding in chemtrails in the sky!)


----------



## DiveCon

Liability said:


> Greetings to Oil:
> 
> Lancelot expects contact with the dead Ghost of King Arthur by the end of the week.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terran-Liability (as the aliens who have not yet arrived will call me, according to informed sources hiding in chemtrails in the sky!)


wait, what is a dead ghost?
i thought a ghost was a dead human????


----------



## DiveCon

we need to investigate this to be sure


----------



## Robert_Stephens

RE: The Tarrel:

A government shill?  Cool. Ph.D. Phil Platt at Bad Astronomy/Space dot com has been called that too. I like that. Only error is that I have never been a government employee, civil service. I have always been a contractor. I am studying your 2.2 (D) grade point average. It shows. 

I've done my best at stating absolute known fact. To no avail, like all of this ilk. If they cannot formulate a coherent reply or reveal something tangible, then the issue is in doubt. 

Finally, then, here:

*I guarantee on the morning and afternoon and forever more on March 16th, the world will be exactly as it is as I write this, 2-10-2011. Totally, 120%. PERIOD!--THERE WILL BE NO DISASTER OR IMPACT ON EARTH OF ANY KIND ON MARCH 15TH, 2011!!*

See everyone on the afternoon of March 16th, 2011, then we hunt the Packlid down. 

Robert


----------



## Sheldon

I'll be bumping this thread on March 16th, btw.


----------



## DiveCon

Sheldon said:


> I'll be bumping this thread on March 16th, btw.


he will change the date
like he kept doing in his "N1H1 bioweapon" thread


----------



## RadiomanATL

DiveCon said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be bumping this thread on March 16th, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> he will change the date
> like he kept doing in his "N1H1 bioweapon" thread
Click to expand...


Terral moves goalposts? No way!


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Sheldon said:


> I'll be bumping this thread on March 16th, btw.



Thank you.  Was thinking that same thing and maybe others will do the same as well. There is the limit of what Packlids do, and not be hunted.

Robert


----------



## RadiomanATL

Wasn't something supposed to kill us all back in October as well?

I have trouble keeping the lunacy straight.


----------



## DiveCon

RadiomanATL said:


> Wasn't something supposed to kill us all back in October as well?
> 
> I have trouble keeping the lunacy straight.


and june, and sept


----------



## DiveCon

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ames-and-martial-law.html?highlight=bioweapon

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...gical-weapon-upgrade.html?highlight=bioweapon

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...cted-9-11-like-event.html?highlight=bioweapon


----------



## DiveCon

opps, it wasnt june it was july
LOL


----------



## Sheldon

DiveCon said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ames-and-martial-law.html?highlight=bioweapon
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...gical-weapon-upgrade.html?highlight=bioweapon
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...cted-9-11-like-event.html?highlight=bioweapon






Jeez.


----------



## DiveCon

Sheldon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ames-and-martial-law.html?highlight=bioweapon
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...gical-weapon-upgrade.html?highlight=bioweapon
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...cted-9-11-like-event.html?highlight=bioweapon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez.
Click to expand...

it was gonna mutate by design and kill BILLIONS


----------



## Toro

RadiomanATL said:


> Wasn't something supposed to kill us all back in October as well?
> 
> I have trouble keeping the lunacy straight.



That was a couple of Ocotbers ago, if I recall correctly, when a million foreign troops, led by the Germans, would start rounding up Americans and putting them in FEMA camps.

I think.  

I have a hard time keeping them all straight.  That's why I started a thread!

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...errals-conspiracies-compilation-thread-8.html


----------



## RadiomanATL

Toro said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't something supposed to kill us all back in October as well?
> 
> I have trouble keeping the lunacy straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a couple of Ocotbers ago, if I recall correctly, when a million foreign troops, led by the Germans, would start rounding up Americans and putting them in FEMA camps.
> 
> I think.
> 
> I have a hard time keeping them all straight.  That's why I started a thread!
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...errals-conspiracies-compilation-thread-8.html
Click to expand...


LK is going to lead an army across the Mexican border and put us in FEMA trailers? Was that the gist of it?


----------



## Toro

RadiomanATL said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't something supposed to kill us all back in October as well?
> 
> I have trouble keeping the lunacy straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a couple of Ocotbers ago, if I recall correctly, when a million foreign troops, led by the Germans, would start rounding up Americans and putting them in FEMA camps.
> 
> I think.
> 
> I have a hard time keeping them all straight.  That's why I started a thread!
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...errals-conspiracies-compilation-thread-8.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LK is going to lead an army across the Mexican border and put us in FEMA trailers? Was that the gist of it?
Click to expand...


Yes.  That bastard!


----------



## Sheldon

RadiomanATL said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't something supposed to kill us all back in October as well?
> 
> I have trouble keeping the lunacy straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a couple of Ocotbers ago, if I recall correctly, when a million foreign troops, led by the Germans, would start rounding up Americans and putting them in FEMA camps.
> 
> I think.
> 
> I have a hard time keeping them all straight.  That's why I started a thread!
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...errals-conspiracies-compilation-thread-8.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LK is going to lead an army across the Mexican border and put us in FEMA trailers? Was that the gist of it?
Click to expand...


Which is just patently absurd. Only David Hasselhoff has the backing of the German people to carry out such an invasion.


----------



## Obamerican

Terral said:


> Hi Robert:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand the alarm. This is meaningless unless magnetic north movement is in some order of magnitude different than every movement of magnetic north over the last 12,000,000 years. Its not an issue. It is part of the magnetics of all Class C planets.
> 
> Now, if true north moves, then, yes, that would change things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnetic pole migration (poleshift.ning.com) is a symptom associated  with the brown dwarf nearing the center of the solar system for the once  in a 3600-year orbit around the sun. Methinks there is no way that Robert has read the information posted on this topic and especially not Post #59 and Post #63. This is what I want from Robert: I will lay out a series of symptoms that the earth has been experiencing with greater severity since 2004 and your job is to provide these readers with the single answer that explains the common denominator for all of them:
> 
> Post #165:
> 
> 1. Massive animal deaths taking place all over the globe (story)?
> 2. Major super storm floods taking place everywhere (story).
> 3. The magnetic pole shifts that have been going on since 2004 (story) and is becoming dramatic today (story)?
> 4. Irregular weather causing food shortages (story)?
> 5. Increased volcano eruptions (story)?
> 6. Increased earthquakes (story)?
> 7. The wobble in the earth's rotation getting worse (story)?
> 8. Sunrise coming 2 days early in Greenland (story)?
> 9. Sudden 2010 discovery of mystery comet approaching earth (story) by a Russian using a little 18-inch telescope?
> 10. No media coverage (story) of Planet X/Comet Elenin calculated to pass only 22.3 million miles from earth (Post #221)?
> 11. FEMA buying food and supplies for an expected New Madrid Fault Catastrophe (story)?
> 12. All planets in our solar system heating up (story)?
> 13. Airports closing down to remark their runways (story) over magnetic pole migration.
> 14. Rogue tides from rising oceans (story).
> 15. Moon out of place (story)?
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first law of Celestial Dynamics holds this is normal on all Class C planets of our meager diameter. Very normal. Or, put another way, what effect has these magnetic shifts had on Earth over the last 500 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Robert! Do you really think we are a bunch of idiots? Migrating animals are dying all over the earth and this is not normal by any stretch of the imagination. All of these earth change/catastrophic events are explained by one thing. A brown dwarf has been affecting the earth's magnetic field and rotation and tilt since about 2003 and 2004 and the symptoms are getting WORSE. The real problem is that the brown dwarf has been influencing the earth from the southern hemisphere 'and' is scheduled to pass through the ecliptic plane of our solar system into the northern hemisphere on March 4-6, 2011 where these symptoms are predicted to get far worse!
> 
> I must assume that Robert is familiar with a *gravity well* (pic) created in the fabric of space by every object with mass. The largest gravity well in our solar system is created by the sun that has the largest mass around which the planets orbit the rim of the well. The earth changes are becoming more dramatic as the brown dwarf comes nearer and nearer the center of our solar system bringing a gravity well that is between the size of Jupiter and the sun.
> 
> The brown dwarf also has a massive magnetic field that has been influencing the magnetic field around our earth since 2004 that is causing the magnetic pole migrations that are also becoming more pronounced as the brown dwarf draws ever closer to our much-smaller planet. The polarity and alignment of these two celestial magnets (pic) create magnetic field line repulsion and attraction scenarios that can find the earth wobbling helplessly on its side like a giant spinning top out of control, until the much larger brown dwarf passes by and we are no longer affected by the massive magnetic influence.
> 
> The predicted pole shift takes place on March 15, 2011 when the earth passes between the two giants and the planets in our solar system are lined up for a *celestial Tug of War* (upper right). Now look at that March 15, 2011 planetary alignment 'event' and tell everyone here that THIS IS NORMAL!!!! That red line marks a deep trench/trough in the fabric of space that the earth is going to plow through to cause the pole shift 'event,' according to the warnings we are receiving from many sources. The same sources even say the earthquake and volcano and tidal wave events will increase starting on March 4-6 when the brown dwarf breaks through the ecliptic plane into the northern hemisphere, which will give preppers the last chance to make final preparations.
> 
> I am with everyone here hoping that nothing happens and that indeed all of this evidence is pointing to something 'normal' and even "Very normal" as Robert seems content to indicate in his writings. However, at the same time we have FEMA loading food and supplies into underground bunkers and nations all over the globe preparing for something big. Check out this story:
> 
> Kolbrin.com Story
> 
> 
> 
> *2012 Money Trail Shows World
> Governments are Preparing*
> 
> Sol's Unborn Twin is Approaching the Core of Our Solar System and World Governments are Preparing for the Worst
> 
> *Marshall Masters
> Kolbrin.com
> January 2008      *
> 
> Follow the money to 2012, and you'll find a massive, ongoing global  mobilization in response to a looming space threat. A good deal of this  effort it is hiding in plain sight. Seeing it only requires contex.
> 
> Just  follow the money to 2012, and the truth of it becomes  unavoidable. The world's governments are spending immense sums to   prepare. Yes, they're  doing the right things  not that they're ready  to talk openly about it.
> *
> The Source of This Global Threat*
> 
> According to NASA, over* 80% of all solar systems have multiple  suns*, so is it possible that we live in a binary solar system with two  suns as well?  Recent discoveries point to the existence of an *old brown  dwarf, an unborn twin of Sol*. Unlike the familiar near-circular orbits  of the known planets in our solar system, *this unborn twin has a long  elliptical orbit that brings it through the core of our system,  approximately once every 3600 years*.
> 
> Has humanity faced a similar global threat from this unborn  twin of Sol before? *Yes, and more than once according to Egyptian and  Celtic authors* of _The Kolbrin Bible_.   As you read the detailed passages of past flybys through our system of  Sols unborn twin, *this monster was well known and feared by our  ancestors*.
> 
> Known by many names, it is always described in much the same  way, and the warning to those of us living today is always the same.   Its next flyby is imminent  perhaps in as little as four to five years.  Interestingly, this coincided with the end of the current Mayan  Calendar.
> 
> Could life as we know it cease to exist the day that two suns  appear overhead in a copper-colored sky?  Yes, and were already  experiencing the early effects of the approach of Sols unborn twin.
> 
> Scientists now see historic rises in solar activity as the  primary engine of global warming.  Ergo, we know the sun is warming the  Earth, but what is driving this increase in solar activity, even during  the latest solar minimum?
> 
> Why, for instance, is Sol's South Pole 80,000 degrees hotter  than its North pole was at its last measurement?          German scientists tell us the sun has been in a frenzy since  1940, and according to NASA, our sun will reach its most active state in  recorded history.
> 
> The present solar maximum was supposed to begin its new 11-year  solar cycle, in March of 2008.  It began early in January and when it  peaks in 2012, it will be half again as violent as any in recorded history.
> *
> It is Time to Believe Your Lying Eyes*
> 
> For those who know what to look for, our governments have  already posted mountains of information on the Internet. However, what  theyre not telling us for now is why. Not because there is some ongoing  Machiavellian conspiracy.  Rather, this is a species survival issue,  and theyre working at top speed to gather solid answers to the  difficult questions that are sure to come. When that time arrives, can  humanity handle the truth?
> 
> Absolutely, so enough of the Orson Wells, War of the Worlds  broadcast hysteria reasoning! Weve seen the Indian Ocean Superquake and  Tsunami of 2004 and then Katrina in 2005.[Much more]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I strongly recommend that everyone reading these words read "Much more" to wake up and realize that these things have been predicted and the world is preparing without you to survive this regular 3600-year 'Event' that will definitely thin out the herd. Scripture records that the liars, murderers and thieves are not the first in line for the lake of fire! The first in line are the *cowards and unbelievers* (Rev. 21:8)!
> 
> GL, because you need it,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

WOW!! You're a conspiracy nut and a religious wacko????


----------



## Toro

Terral 

You forgot the bees.

WHAT ABOUT THE BEES, MAN!?!?


----------



## uscitizen

I promise to put the moon back in place just a soon as I am done with it.
Just a few drive module tests.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sheldon said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a couple of Ocotbers ago, if I recall correctly, when a million foreign troops, led by the Germans, would start rounding up Americans and putting them in FEMA camps.
> 
> I think.
> 
> I have a hard time keeping them all straight.  That's why I started a thread!
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...errals-conspiracies-compilation-thread-8.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LK is going to lead an army across the Mexican border and put us in FEMA trailers? Was that the gist of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is just patently absurd. Only David Hasselhoff has the backing of the German people to carry out such an invasion.
Click to expand...


The Hoff was going to do it, but he got sidetracked by cheeseburgers and shots of tequila.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

God, these responses. I don't have to do a thing.  This is awesome.  Hat is TIPPED at you all. Hysterically funny comebacks.  I suspect we are ALL then, Government Shills!  YIKES!

Robert


----------



## Terral

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> Terral
> 
> You forgot the bees.
> 
> WHAT ABOUT THE BEES, MAN!?!?



The bees (missing bee story) navigate using the earth's magnetic field lines that are thrown off by the approaching brown dwarf's gravity well and magnetic polarity. That is why the north and south pole magnetic poles are shifting as a symptom of the approaching brown dwarf. The bees are leaving the hive to gather food, but become disoriented and starve before making the trek back home. That is why you see no dead bees around the hives.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi ObamaLover:



Obamerican said:


> WOW!! You're a conspiracy nut and a religious wacko????



Imagine a Conspiracy Theorist coming to the USMB Conspiracy Theory Forum to lay out evidence to support a Global Conspiracy Theory about an approaching brown dwarf that has been throwing the earth magnetic field off since 2004 and affecting our weather. This Conspiracy Theorist is in the right Forum, but the question remains about why the ObamaLover is here throwing rocks? Do you go to the Religion Forum to throw rocks at registered members writing about God? 

Those of you bashing USMB registered members for showing up at the USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum to write about our conspiracy theories need to wake up and realize that this is the reason this forum was created and YOU are out of line here. The concept behind these forums is that you give your side and I give mine and everyone gets to decide. Period. The fact that you come here to bash other members WITHOUT A THEORY is evidence that you serve some disinformation crybaby agenda that includes helping the Govt hide the truth from the people. 

We have multiple sources saying something bad will happen on March 15, 2011 and I am here to present that evidence so EVERYONE reading these words has some opportunity to MAKE UP HIS OWN MIND. I would love to entertain your evidence FOR SOMETHING ELSE, if you will kindly put the rocks down and write ON THE TOPIC for a change. If you do not like the topic and consider Conspiracy Theories a bunch of nonsense then you DO NOT BELONG IN THIS FORUM. Go to the Religion Forum and use your crybaby trickery at any registered member advocating the concept of GOD and throw rocks at them for having the audacity to show up at the USMB Religion Forum to write on THEIR RELIGION TOPICS.

I swear to God you whiners have no shame, as if this Conspiracy Theories Forum is your license to flame other members with utter stupidity and nonsense. How about you idiots getting a life? ;0)

That would be wonderful indeed ...

PS. The link to my *Brown Dwarf Timeline* information is here for those actually seeing 'the truth' about what is goint to happen. This is the most comprehensive detailed analysis of the brown dwarf flight path through the inner part of our solar system on the internet.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Terral,

This is my last post or response to you and your craziness. Here is why:

I provide data of fact, not conjecture or hyperbole or pathological lying. Since you do not have a space program, an ISS, A shuttle program, a satellite program, a telescope program, a spectra program, a NEAR program, and have no data whatsoever to offer, then, it is a waste of time. Insulting you is also a waste of time as well. I will correct you in your silliness, but not respond any longer.

Until you do acquire those assets, your "data" and "work" is utter silliness and not even considered. The 100% response by all these myriad of critical thinking people who post here is testimony of this, to your crazy silliness. A terrible waste of bandwidth as well.

Too, in our time, NASA is the only source we have and its worldwide contributing partners, and the millions of technical data it provides freely to the rest of us, so we can learn, know, and understand better the great mystery of what lies out there. You refuse to use any of this whatsoever. It lends a sense of creepiness to you that would be better served with a 12 gauge. 

I will post this post, simply to every psychotic thing you post. It requires no further commenting by me or anyone else.

Ask yourself; if this incoming "star" was real, why is it only you that can see it. And also, it would be visible in the night sky, and should have been for the last 3 years. But there is nothing. Nothing at all. When you get real and clear minded and can think as a human being, we can re-convene. It is impossible to talk to a wall.

_*Proverbs 26:3-12* A whip for the horse, a bridle for the donkey, and a rod for the back of fools. Answer not a fool according to his folly, lest you be like him yourself. Answer a fool according to his folly, lest he be wise in his own eyes. Whoever sends a message by the hand of a fool cuts off his own feet and drinks violence. Like a lame man's legs, which hang useless, is a proverb in the mouth of fools. ..._

Best wishes, Terral

Robert


----------



## Douger

I prepared myself long before I heard the name " Terral" The guy is on it,
It'll win, if it's possible.
Dismiss things that are shoved in your face.
 You LOSE.
Have a nice day. I need to cook a leg of lamb ( not B cummin frun duh Walmart.)


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Douger said:


> I prepared myself long before I heard the name " Terral" The guy is on it,
> It'll win, if it's possible.
> Dismiss things that are shoved in your face.
> You LOSE.
> Have a nice day. I need to cook a leg of lamb ( not B cummin frun duh Walmart.)



I did not understand who this post is to. Can you clarify?

Robert


----------



## Liability

Robert_Stephens said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prepared myself long before I heard the name " Terral" The guy is on it,
> It'll win, if it's possible.
> Dismiss things that are shoved in your face.
> You LOSE.
> Have a nice day. I need to cook a leg of lamb ( not B cummin frun duh Walmart.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not understand who this post is to. Can you clarify?
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


Robert:

Don't bother.  This Booger character you are attempting to decipher is a fucking loon, too.  A nastier version, but still a loon.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Liability,

Thank you very much for the heads up. Still so new here, don't know all the players yet. Any heads up like this you've offered is most helpful.

Thanks again.

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Will The Earth's Wandering Magnetic Poles Cause Deadly Superstorms?

FoxNews.com - Will the Earth's Wandering Magnetic Poles Cause Deadly Superstorms?

Interesting read and data on facts concerning weather patterns upcoming and the magnetic pole of the north. These are events that come every 150 years or thereabouts.  The continuous shifting of the magnetic north pole has been a study topic of NASA and Celestial Dynamics for nearly 50 years, seeing and learning why.  It poses no threat but it does make for the Northern Lights to be incredible at times.  This shifting has also sure captured the woo woo set, however.

Robert


----------



## DiveCon

yes, the nutters sure have gone off on this one


----------



## Robert_Stephens

It will be fun to see comments when they gather here and hive today.

Also, Sex in space would be a good one too. I'll go get that one from NASA.

Robert


----------



## DiveCon

Robert_Stephens said:


> It will be fun to see comments when they gather here and hive today.
> 
> Also, Sex in space would be a good one too. I'll go get that one from NASA.
> 
> Robert


LOL sex in space?
that ought to get a lot of interest


----------



## Terral

Hi Robert:



Robert_Stephens said:


> Will The Earth's Wandering Magnetic Poles Cause Deadly Superstorms?
> 
> FoxNews.com - Will the Earth's Wandering Magnetic Poles Cause Deadly Superstorms?
> 
> Interesting read and data on facts concerning weather patterns upcoming and the magnetic pole of the north. These are events that come every 150 years or thereabouts.  The continuous shifting of the magnetic north pole has been a study topic of NASA and Celestial Dynamics for nearly 50 years, seeing and learning why.  It poses no threat but it does make for the Northern Lights to be incredible at times.  This shifting has also sure captured the woo woo set, however.
> 
> Robert



First of all, coming to the USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum to offer claims of 'no threat' should raise a red flag for everybody. This is the place we come to point out potential THREATS in the form of CONSPIRACIES by New World Order Globalists, corrupt politicians and their media liars. Instead, Robert runs onto the scene to tamp down suspicions concerning WARNINGS about the *March 15, 2011 Pole Shift 'Event'* (my Topic). What if the little ELEnin comet story is a Govt Smokescreen hiding the fact that *a brown dwarf* (Timeline) more than twice the size of Jupiter is approaching the earth at 100,000 miles per hour??!! 

What if the poles are not shifting, but merely reacting to the approach of a massive brown dwarf bringing a massive gravity well and magnetic field with polarity that is throwing earth poles for a loop? What if the escalating earthquakes, volcanoes, rogue tides, super storms and *other signs of Nibiru *(link) are all connected to the approaching brown dwarf??? What if the global elites and their corrupt politicians and their lying media pals have cozy *underground bunker positions* (story) to ride out the storm and the peasants are left to fend for themselves with no warning at all? What if Robert is their DoD/Defense Dept. operative/asset sent here to lull everyone to sleep? 

What other reason does Robert Stevens have for being here???? Why does this guy pop up out of the blue to start pushing the Official ELEnin Comet cover story??? Again, show us one reporter interview with this Russian astronomer who happened to beat the multi-million-dollar observatory installation teams around the world in locating this comet 'and' from a position in the northern hemisphere when the constellation Leo was not even visible? Someone at the south pole had a much better perspective and much larger telescopes, but this guy with his 18-inch backyard telescope gets all the credit. 

Then this comet just happens to come into alignment with the sun and earth on March 15, 2011 (check yourself) at the exact time that multiple sources give out WARNINGS about pole shifts. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3PsRSt9Ays"]Sweaty Guy[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9HdSuzRBEI"]Red Kachina Hopi Prophecy = March 15, 2011[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTCTpgjslD0"]March Pole Shift Evidence[/ame]

You want us to believe that these people are all worked up about a little comet, when the earth changes from an approaching MASSIVE celestial body appears to be getting worse by the day. And to top all of this off, this so-called comet reaches perigee position nearest the sun on September 11, 2011 exactly 10 years from the day of the 9/11 attacks; but there is NOTHING to worry about and everyone can go back to sleep, because Robert is here and everything is A-okay.

Please forgive if I continue to investigate this case using the EVIDENCE and not Robert's Official Govt version of things. This guy is clearly *a Govt shill/disinfo agent* (How To Spot) that any truth investigator can spot from a million miles away. The idea that he shows up here just before the storm with big mouth running is also no mere coincidence. The wandering poles are not causing any storms! Those are mere symptoms of an approaching brown dwarf that is also causing the storms and the migrating animals to loose their way, because the magnetic field around the earth is disrupted by the magnetism and polarity of the brown dwarf. 

Remember that DoD/State Dept. Counterintelligence operative/assets come in many shapes and sizes and this particular situation requires the high-I.Q. three-dimensional thinking type for pushing the Official Story and Robert here fits the bill to a Tee. Then keep in mind that he shows up here to warn everyone that everything is perfectly normal and A-okay, so you can go back to sleep. ;0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## nraforlife

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The weeks of March 6th to March 15th of this year the earth will go through a series of changes that includes a pole shift:
> 
> ModernSurvivalBlog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NOAA National Geophysical Data Center maintains a data set of  annual magnetic north pole coordinates going back to the year 1590,  derived from early measurements from ships logs to modern day  techniques.
> 
> Noting that there has been lots of reporting of pole shift lately, to  the point where the phenomenon is actually causing real-world issues  such as temporary airport closures, a deeper investigation was in order.
> 
> After transferring 420 years of north pole position data  from the NOAA Geo Data Center, configuring it to fit in an Excel  spreadsheet, adding a complicated formula to determine exact distance  between 2 sets of latitude-longitude coordinates, applying the formula  to each data point in the series, and then finally plotting it all in a  visual graph, _it is alarming to discover the amount of magnetic pole shift  just over the past 10 to 20 years_.
> 
> Here is one very interesting fact
> *Since 1860, the magnetic pole shift has more than doubled every 50 years*. That is pretty significant. In geological terms, that seems to be pretty rapid.
> 
> Here is another very interesting fact
> *During the past 150 years, the pole shift has been in the same direction*.
> 
> The following fact is even more astonishing
> *During the past 10 years, the magnetic north pole has shifted nearly half of the total distance of the past 50 years!* In other words, the pole shift has apparently sped up substantially. [Way More]
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the map and look how far the pole has shifted in the last 10 years. This problem is going to escalate and the poles are going to shift on *Tuesday March 15, 2011* ending a week of global chaos with the oceans sloshing giant tidal waves and things far worse.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3PsRSt9Ays"]Listen To This Insider[/ame]
> 
> Everyone reading these words should be getting all of your dollars into *silver* (my Topic) and gold right now. The dollar is going to die in about 40 days and a little bit of silver will buy a whole lot of dollars. At 1/16 to the gold price means silver should be selling for 80 dollars and the spot price right now is (check) $28.65 @ .99 cents. Thirty bucks for an ounce of silver seems high to people buying in at 5 -10 dollars; but if the price goes 100 or 250 or 500 as some experts say, then 30 bucks in worthless paper is a great deal! ;0) Small denominations like this at 1 buck over spot will barter in survival mode, when ten dollars will buy a loaf of bread. The best part about owning silver and gold is every ounce is one share of stock in the death of the dollar and the coming crash and one step nearer to survival.
> 
> Information in my Martial Law topic will help to inform you about how the United Nations and FEMA will team up using international troops to corral and detain and neutralize a large portion of the population. Information on the March 13, 2008 secret meeting in Congress explains a lot of things that are about to happen.
> 
> A good survival list with more information is on my Surviving The Coming Crash topic. You should have six months of food and as much water as you can store and guns and ammo to protect your supplies. There are a lot of con men out there and chances are the guy that hurts you will not be after gold or silver. He will be hungry.
> 
> Buckle your seatbelt Dorothy; 'cause Kansas is going [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-JJuHpfN5g"]bye bye![/ame] If anything in my work is a help, then God bless you,
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...



soooooooo, a polar shift would kill 99% of humanity. Just what good is buying silver gonna do, Fool?


----------



## Mini 14

My daughter's turtle died overnight.

There is no question that the magnetic field is to blame, because the little fucker was only 14 years old.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Terral said:


> Those of you bashing USMB registered members for showing up at the USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum to write about our conspiracy theories need to wake up and realize that this is the reason this forum was created and YOU are out of line here.


This is actually a good point.


Terral said:


> We have multiple sources saying something bad will happen on March 15, 2011 and I am here to present that evidence so EVERYONE reading these words has some opportunity to MAKE UP HIS OWN MIND.


I realize you'll be headin' for them thar hills on the 15th Terral but rest assured, we'll be expecting you to come back here and explain why the earth didn't blow up ok?


----------



## Terral

Hi Rob:



Robert_Stephens said:


> God, these responses. I don't have to do a thing.  This is awesome.  Hat is TIPPED at you all. Hysterically funny comebacks.  I suspect we are ALL then, Government Shills!  YIKES!
> 
> Robert



No. This place has few shills and a lot of DUPES. Heh ...

















GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

that only makes you look more INSANE


----------



## RadiomanATL

Greetings Terral,

My wife wants me to let you know that she sells silver, and wants to know how much you would be interested in purchasing.

She has a good supply at the moment, and is looking to move some. Let me know.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Terral said:


> Remember that DoD/State Dept. Counterintelligence operative/assets come in many shapes and sizes and *this particular situation requires the high-I.Q. three-dimensional thinking type for pushing the Official Story and Robert here fits the bill to a Tee*. Then keep in mind that he shows up here to warn everyone that everything is perfectly normal and A-okay, so you can go back to sleep.


So in other words "Government Shills" need to *know what they're talking about* right? You know how I know *you're not* a "government shill"? 

If you were smart Terral, and I'm not saying you are, but if you really thought RAMS was a shill you can find a lot of info about him on the web, some of which he's already mentioned here.


----------



## daveman

RadiomanATL said:


> Greetings Terral,
> 
> My wife wants me to let you know that she sells silver, and wants to know how much you would be interested in purchasing.
> 
> She has a good supply at the moment, and is looking to move some. Let me know.



Does she sell silver by the seashore?


----------



## editec

OH NO!!!!!!

Our compasses will be off by a couple degrees?

Boyscouts the world over live in FEAR!


----------



## RadiomanATL

daveman said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings Terral,
> 
> My wife wants me to let you know that she sells silver, and wants to know how much you would be interested in purchasing.
> 
> She has a good supply at the moment, and is looking to move some. Let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does she sell silver by the seashore?
Click to expand...


No, we're too far away.

It is hand stamped though, so he could get one that says "The troof is out there..."


----------



## Toro

As you all know, and as Terral rightly pointed out, March 15 signals the imminent end of the world as we know and the deaths of billions of people.

As a full fledged member of The Illuminati, I intend on being in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites. 

Where will you be?


----------



## Trajan

packing, if its not to late or preparing for st paddys day.... whichever....


----------



## uscitizen

I have already sent for a transport to return me to Beta Triangula 6.

I will be filming on my way out and make a fortune on the cybernet back on Beta Triangula.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Toro said:


> As you all know, and as Terral rightly pointed out, March 15 signals the imminent end of the world as we know and the deaths of billions of people.
> 
> As a full fledged member of The Illuminati, I intend on being in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites.
> 
> Where will you be?



Having a party at your house.


----------



## Ravi

I will be here:






with a case of wine to greet the virtual end of the world as described in Terral's epic thread here.


----------



## Terral

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> As you all know, and as Terral rightly pointed out, March 15 signals the imminent end of the world as we know and the deaths of billions of people.
> 
> As a full fledged member of The Illuminati, I intend on being in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites.
> 
> Where will you be?



March 15, 2011 is NOT the end of the world. We have warnings from *many sources* (my topic) that a pole shift event will take place on *March 15th *(Brown Dwarf Timeline = first of three conjunctions) that will begin with increased volcano, earthquake and rogue tides on* March 3-6, 2011*. That marks the time that the Brown Dwarf breaks through the solar ecliptic plane to begin influencing earth rotation, magnetic field, magnetic pole migration and tilt from the northern hemisphere of our solar system (kind of like this). 

If those things do not happen, then all of this is a hoax and I will be among those very happy indeed. However, let us see if those super storm-like events 'do' increase starting in early March to see of the Globalist Elites begin taking vacations to hide in their underground bunkers. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3bsw_beUx8]Safe Locations[/ame]

I would personally be looking for a nice cavern/cave location at least 100 miles from the coast and 200 feet above sea level far away from any fault line, just in case the earth is exposed to increased radiation from exposure to the solar winds. However, if you have done no prepping and are sitting your fat behind in a big city on the east coast, and all these things happen, then bend over and kiss your butt goodbye, because Kansas is going ... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-JJuHpfN5g"]... Bye Bye ...[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## uscitizen

Terral you do know that the council has forbidden your return to the Beta Triangula system don't you?

You are stuck with the fortunes of this planet.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Party at Toro's house, 3/15.

BYOB.


----------



## Toro

Terral said:


> Hi Toro:
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know, and as Terral rightly pointed out, March 15 signals the imminent end of the world as we know and the deaths of billions of people.
> 
> As a full fledged member of The Illuminati, I intend on being in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites.
> 
> Where will you be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 15, 2011 is NOT the end of the world. We have warnings from *many sources* (my topic) that a pole shift event will take place on *March 15th *(Brown Dwarf Timeline = first of three conjunctions) that will begin with increased volcano, earthquake and rogue tides on* March 3-6, 2011*. That marks the time that the Brown Dwarf breaks through the solar ecliptic plane to begin influencing earth rotation, magnetic field, magnetic pole migration and tilt from the northern hemisphere of our solar system (kind of like this).
> 
> If those things to not happen, then all of this is a hoax and I will be among those very happy indeed. However, let us see if those super storm-like events 'do' increase starting in early March to see of the Globalist Elites begin taking vacations to hide in their underground bunkers. I would personally be looking for a nice cavern/cave location at least 100 miles from the coast and 200 feet above sea level far away from any fault line, just in case the earth is exposed to increased radiation from exposure to the solar winds. However, if you have done no prepping and are sitting your fat behind in a big city on the east coast, and all these things happen, then bend over and kiss your butt goodbye, because Kansas is going ...
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-JJuHpfN5g"]... Bye Bye ...[/ame]
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Terral

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Terral

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that DoD/State Dept. Counterintelligence operative/assets come in many shapes and sizes and *this particular situation requires the high-I.Q. three-dimensional thinking type for pushing the Official Story and Robert here fits the bill to a Tee*. Then keep in mind that he shows up here to warn everyone that everything is perfectly normal and A-okay, so you can go back to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words "Government Shills" need to *know what they're talking about* right? You know how I know *you're not* a "government shill"?
> 
> If you were smart Terral, and I'm not saying you are, but if you really thought RAMS was a shill you can find a lot of info about him on the web, some of which he's already mentioned here.
Click to expand...


DUPES are sometimes more dangerous than shills. Anyone pushing Govt Cover Stories that make no sense serves an agenda or something other than 'the truth.' If everything is just fine and all of these things are mere coincidences, this guy has no reason whatsoever to be here. Right? ;0)

People who run to this USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum to shout "*There Is NO Conspiracy!*" raise a big red flag for me like they should for these readers. That is like running to the Religion Forum to warn everyone that "God Does Not Exist!" If Robert's overarching hypothesis is correct (and it is NOT), then he has no reason to be here because all Conspiracy Theorists are wackos, nutjobs and delusional numskulls. Right?  

Who in their right mind gets up early in the morning to head out to the  USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum to endorse support for Govt Cover  Stories??? That is insanity without some kind of agenda attached. The nature of the real Truther is to be suspicious and this guy seems content to push every Govt Cover Story known to mankind without questioning anything and that simply does not sit right with me. Period. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## boedicca

I'm going to make window seat reservations at a restaurant with a view, order some fabulous wine and appetizers...and then sit back to watch the light show as the World As We Know it goes up in flames.

I'll be in Paris the week prior.  Perhaps I should extend my trip a few days.  Watching the end of the world from the top of the Eiffel Tower would be quite spectacular.


----------



## Madeline

boedicca said:


> I'm going to make window seat reservations at a restaurant with a view, order some fabulous wine and appetizers...and then sit back to watch the light show as the World As We Know it goes up in flames.
> 
> I'll be in Paris the week prior.  Perhaps I should extend my trip a few days.  Watching the end of the world from the top of the Eiffel Tower would be quite spectacular.



Are you really going, boedicca?  I am green with envy!

I thought mebbe I would sell tickets to The End Of The World.  Then go to Italy.


----------



## boedicca

If it's the end of the world, just charge up your credit cards.  At that point, debt won't matter.

And yes, I'm really going to Paris.   We have a local office there and it's my turn to make a trip.   Recent news reports claim that another even bigger volcano in Iceland is expected to erupt some time soon.   I'm not happy about that.  Last time, we had people stuck in Europe and had to pay a fortune to get them home.


----------



## Two Thumbs

I plan a venting all my pent up rage into a killing spree.


----------



## boedicca

Is that why you're stalking us on USMB?!?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## rightwinger

I will be plotting the death of Julius Caesar


----------



## JBeukema

Toro said:


> As you all know, and as Terral rightly pointed out, March 15 signals the imminent end of the world as we know and the deaths of billions of people.
> 
> As a full fledged member of The Illuminati, I intend on being in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites.
> 
> Where will you be?


I'm still in the bunker waiting for Bush to declare marshall law


----------



## rightwinger

I am still hunkered down waiting for Y2K to kick in


----------



## Baruch Menachem

I have tickets to see a performance of Julius Caesar.  

Beware the ides of March, indeed.


----------



## AquaAthena

I'll be where the successful will be: at work!


----------



## SFC Ollie

I'll probably be right here laughing at Terrel. (Notice how he is already making excuses?)


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Toro said:


> As you all know, and as Terral rightly pointed out, March 15 signals the imminent end of the world as we know and the deaths of billions of people.
> 
> As a full fledged member of The Illuminati, I intend on being in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites.
> 
> Where will you be?



Do you know for 100% certainty where you will be tomorrow?


----------



## Madeline

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know, and as Terral rightly pointed out, March 15 signals the imminent end of the world as we know and the deaths of billions of people.
> 
> As a full fledged member of The Illuminati, I intend on being in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites.
> 
> Where will you be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know for 100% certainty where you will be tomorrow?
Click to expand...


Yes.  Yes, I do.

My Magic 8 Ball says "Cleveland".

LOL.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Madeline said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know, and as Terral rightly pointed out, March 15 signals the imminent end of the world as we know and the deaths of billions of people.
> 
> As a full fledged member of The Illuminati, I intend on being in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites.
> 
> Where will you be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know for 100% certainty where you will be tomorrow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Yes, I do.
> 
> My Magic 8 Ball says "Cleveland".
> 
> LOL.
Click to expand...



I hate to be a buzz kill at the bash Terral party, but no one knows if they will be alive tomorrow. In Terral's mind he thinks he's right and is trying to help as many people as he can, even with the constance ridicule. Who's to say he's right or wrong,? Didn&#8217;t we have a major poll shift millions of years ago? As for me I we may have a pole shift on or before that time but will it kill millions of people? I doubt it. But I am not going to ridicule him for what he believes is correct and trying to help people.


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

The USGA appears to be covering up evidence of earthquake activity at Yellowstone:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiD26leIfrg]Yellowstone Quake Storm USGA Cover up ... Why?[/ame]

The escalating earthquake activity is going to continue as the brown dwarf comes ever closer to the earth (check position) at 100,000 miles per hour, or about 2.4 million miles nearer every day. I expect big earthquakes and volcano eruptions to increase in frequency and intensity starting March 4, 2011 when the brown dwarf breaks through the solar ecliptic plane. At that point the distance between the brown dwarf and earth is about 2.1 AU or about 195 million miles away and closing fast. If these things do increase in intensity, then you want to be FAR from the coasts, fault lines and volcanoes by *March 15, 2011* when the big alignment/conjunction takes place; because it looks like the crap will hit the fan ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

see, terral is impervious to reality
no matter how much data is given to him showing he is massively wrong, he will still continue in his delusions


----------



## bigrebnc1775

editec said:


> OH NO!!!!!!
> 
> Our compasses will be off by a couple degrees?
> 
> Boyscouts the world over live in FEAR!



I am doing a test I have set my compasse out and left it in one spot within the last two days it has moved from due north to north by north west by 3 tenths of a degree. Not saying there's anything to it, but it has moved.


----------



## JWBooth

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know for 100% certainty where you will be tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Yes, I do.
> 
> My Magic 8 Ball says "Cleveland".
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a buzz kill at the bash Terral party, but no one knows if they will be alive tomorrow. In Terral's mind he thinks he's right and is trying to help as many people as he can, even with the constance ridicule. Who's to say he's right or wrong,? Didnt we have a major poll shift millions of years ago? As for me I we may have a pole shift on or before that time but will it kill millions of people? I doubt it. But I am not going to ridicule him for what he believes is correct and trying to help people.
Click to expand...

 
Lord willin and the creeks dont rise, I'll be at work


----------



## uscitizen

Terrel will neve get enough silver before march 15th to build his teleportation device.

The council has spoken and you are not to be allowed back into the Beta Tringula system.


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

The amazing coincidences continues to mount:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8H5o6AnwW0&NR=1]New Madrid Fault - Gas - Yellowstone, etc..[/ame]

The 1000 earthquakes in the Mississippi River Valley have more to do with the brown dwarf approaching earth than anything done by men. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The amazing coincidences continues to mount:
> 
> New Madrid Fault - Gas - Yellowstone, etc..
> 
> The 1000 earthquakes in the Mississippi River Valley have more to do with the brown dwarf approaching earth than anything done by men.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral


dipshit, there is no brown dwarf headed towards earth


----------



## Toro

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know, and as Terral rightly pointed out, March 15 signals the imminent end of the world as we know and the deaths of billions of people.
> 
> As a full fledged member of The Illuminati, I intend on being in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites.
> 
> Where will you be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know for 100% certainty where you will be tomorrow?
Click to expand...



Heck I don't know where I am _right now!_


----------



## Madeline

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know for 100% certainty where you will be tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Yes, I do.
> 
> My Magic 8 Ball says "Cleveland".
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a buzz kill at the bash Terral party, but no one knows if they will be alive tomorrow. In Terral's mind he thinks he's right and is trying to help as many people as he can, even with the constance ridicule. Who's to say he's right or wrong,? Didnt we have a major poll shift millions of years ago? As for me I we may have a pole shift on or before that time but will it kill millions of people? I doubt it. But I am not going to ridicule him for what he believes is correct and trying to help people.
Click to expand...


Help?  WTF?

Is there a "Survive The End Of Days" bonus pack for sale on QVC, bigreb?

If Terral is correct, we can all kiss our asses good bye.


----------



## DiveCon

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know for 100% certainty where you will be tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Yes, I do.
> 
> My Magic 8 Ball says "Cleveland".
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a buzz kill at the bash Terral party, but no one knows if they will be alive tomorrow. In Terral's mind he thinks he's right and is trying to help as many people as he can, even with the constance ridicule. Who's to say he's right or wrong,? Didn&#8217;t we have a major poll shift millions of years ago? As for me I we may have a pole shift on or before that time but will it kill millions of people? I doubt it. But I am not going to ridicule him for what he believes is correct and trying to help people.
Click to expand...

so you mean N1H1 actually mutated on schedule and killed BILLIONS worldwide in 2009?


----------



## psikeyhackr

I will have a mini-nuke hidden in my shorts in the underground bunker.  

psik


----------



## Terral

Hi Big:



bigrebnc1775 said:


> I am doing a test I have set my compasse out and left it in one spot within the last two days it has moved from due north to north by north west by 3 tenths of a degree. Not saying there's anything to it, but it has moved.



Try this test: Take out your biggest compass and position a digital camera on a stand to take one picture each hour to March 15, 2011. I believe you will see an escalation of pole migration in the coming month. When that baby starts spinning wildly, you know the pole shift is here. ;0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## random3434

Toro,

I will be here.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/154992-you-are-here.html#post3316721

Thanks, 


EZ


----------



## Terral

Hi Diver:



DiveCon said:


> dipshit, there is no brown dwarf headed towards earth



Click here to check the brown dwarf's position. March 4, 2011 is the day the dwarf crosses into the northern hemisphere of our solar system and March 15 is the day of the conjunction/alignment. There is definitely something coming nearer the earth with every passing moment, but the question remains about '*what*' (comet or brown dwarf) is coming and '*how big*' (little comet or BIG dwarf 2.5 size of Jupiter) that something might be. The Govt and Richard swear a little comet is coming and I say our earth is convulsing from the approach of a massive gravity well and massive magnetic field with polarity forces that are pushing earth magnetic poles around. I say this thing is HUGE and causing earthquakes, volcanoes, rogue high tides, magnetic field fluctuations that are causing the death of migrating animal populations and super storms, so on and so forth (15 symptoms). 

Everyone here MUST acknowledge that all of these global events 'are' indeed taking place and they appear to be getting worse. What I do not see from anybody here is an answer that makes sense other than an approaching MASSIVE brown dwarf-like Planet X/Nibiru/Nemesis-type celestial object that is getting closer and closer to earth. The fact that all of you combined have NO ANSWERS as to WHY all of these things are happening, AND you throw stones at me for the ONLY answer that makes sense, says you guys are off your cotton-picking rockers.

If this turns out to be Planet X/Nibiru/Nemesis/Red Kachina/Destroyer from the traditions of men, then what have you done to prepare? You guys remind me of the people laughing at Noah right up until the time he entered the Ark and it started to rain. How long did they laugh once the water started filling the streets and their houses? And should Noah have had pity on one of them?

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Diver:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, there is no brown dwarf headed towards earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here to check the brown dwarf's position. March 4, 2011 is the day the dwarf crosses into the northern hemisphere of our solar system and March 15 is the day of the conjunction/alignment. There is definitely something coming nearer the earth with every passing moment, but the question remains about '*what*' (comet or brown dwarf) is coming and '*how big*' (little comet or BIG dwarf 2.5 size of Jupiter) that something might be.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

dipshit, that is NOT a brown dwarf, it is a comet


----------



## Mad Scientist

Terral said:


> The USGA appears to be covering up evidence of earthquake activity at Yellowstone.


Well then they haven't been doing a good job because I've been reading all about it on the interwebs since 2008.


----------



## Mad Scientist

DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Diver:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, there is no brown dwarf headed towards earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here to check the brown dwarf's position. March 4, 2011 is the day the dwarf crosses into the northern hemisphere of our solar system and March 15 is the day of the conjunction/alignment. There is definitely something coming nearer the earth with every passing moment, but the question remains about '*what*' (comet or brown dwarf) is coming and '*how big*' (little comet or BIG dwarf 2.5 size of Jupiter) that something might be.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dipshit, that is NOT a brown dwarf, it is a comet
Click to expand...

Didn't Terral already correct himself in a previous post? I think he did, this means he's already forgotten that and is now *back* to claiming it's a Brown Dwarf?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Madeline said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Yes, I do.
> 
> My Magic 8 Ball says "Cleveland".
> 
> LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a buzz kill at the bash Terral party, but no one knows if they will be alive tomorrow. In Terral's mind he thinks he's right and is trying to help as many people as he can, even with the constance ridicule. Who's to say he's right or wrong,? Didnt we have a major poll shift millions of years ago? As for me I we may have a pole shift on or before that time but will it kill millions of people? I doubt it. But I am not going to ridicule him for what he believes is correct and trying to help people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Help?  WTF?
> 
> Is there a "Survive The End Of Days" bonus pack for sale on QVC, bigreb?
> 
> If Terral is correct, we can all kiss our asses good bye.
Click to expand...



Exactly so why make fun at him? He's only tring to do what he thinks is best. As I said I am pretty sure he's wrong, but will not make fun of what he thinks, because in my opinion he's tring to help.


----------



## DiveCon

Mad Scientist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Diver:
> 
> 
> 
> Click here to check the brown dwarf's position. March 4, 2011 is the day the dwarf crosses into the northern hemisphere of our solar system and March 15 is the day of the conjunction/alignment. There is definitely something coming nearer the earth with every passing moment, but the question remains about '*what*' (comet or brown dwarf) is coming and '*how big*' (little comet or BIG dwarf 2.5 size of Jupiter) that something might be.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, that is NOT a brown dwarf, it is a comet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't Terral already correct himself in a previous post? I think he did, this means he's already forgotten that and is now *back* to claiming it's a Brown Dwarf?
Click to expand...

hes always been like that
he will change his story when march 15th passes and nothing happens


----------



## Liability

This diagram shows a brown dwarf in relation to Earth, Jupiter, a low-mass star and the sun. Photo: NASA

A comet would look like a pinpoint next to the scaled version of Earth in that image.

Terral's vacillation and abject confusion can only be explained in one way:

He's a fucking dope.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

DiveCon said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Yes, I do.
> 
> My Magic 8 Ball says "Cleveland".
> 
> LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a buzz kill at the bash Terral party, but no one knows if they will be alive tomorrow. In Terral's mind he thinks he's right and is trying to help as many people as he can, even with the constance ridicule. Who's to say he's right or wrong,? Didnt we have a major poll shift millions of years ago? As for me I we may have a pole shift on or before that time but will it kill millions of people? I doubt it. But I am not going to ridicule him for what he believes is correct and trying to help people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you mean N1H1 actually mutated on schedule and killed BILLIONS worldwide in 2009?
Click to expand...

I don't know I didn't get sick from it nor did anyone I know of.


----------



## Mad Scientist

If a Brown Dwarf gets close to earth we're really screwed! But I doubt that's gonna' happen anytime soon.

A Brown Dwarf is roughly the size of Jupiter. Holy Crap! 

[youtube]DNlLnaJiGY8[/youtube]


----------



## random3434

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a buzz kill at the bash Terral party, but no one knows if they will be alive tomorrow. In Terral's mind he thinks he's right and is trying to help as many people as he can, even with the constance ridicule. Who's to say he's right or wrong,? Didn&#8217;t we have a major poll shift millions of years ago? As for me I we may have a pole shift on or before that time but will it kill millions of people? I doubt it. But I am not going to ridicule him for what he believes is correct and trying to help people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help?  WTF?
> 
> Is there a "Survive The End Of Days" bonus pack for sale on QVC, bigreb?
> 
> If Terral is correct, we can all kiss our asses good bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly so why make fun at him? He's only tring to do what he thinks is best. As I said I am pretty sure he's wrong, but will not make fun of what he thinks, because in my opinion he's tring to help.
Click to expand...

 *I &#9829; Terral! *


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Echo Zulu said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help?  WTF?
> 
> Is there a "Survive The End Of Days" bonus pack for sale on QVC, bigreb?
> 
> If Terral is correct, we can all kiss our asses good bye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly so why make fun at him? He's only tring to do what he thinks is best. As I said I am pretty sure he's wrong, but will not make fun of what he thinks, because in my opinion he's tring to help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I &#9829; Terral! *
Click to expand...


nah, mongo straight.


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDfUpZE58j4]Planet X Nibiru Pole Shift 2012: Steve Quayle[/ame]

I am still watching this video, but Steve Quayle seems oblivious to all the March 15, 2011 warnings of a pole shift like Dr. Bill Deagle and others.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Liability

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Planet X Nibiru Pole Shift 2012: Steve Quayle
> 
> I am still watching this video, but Steve Quayle seems oblivious to all the March 15, 2011 warnings of a pole shift like Dr. Bill Deagle and others.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



YOU seem oblivious, Terral, to how badly you have gotten pwnd here by others and even at your own hand.

Is there any lunatic conspiracy theory you won't buy into*?


_______________
* assuming it's "authenticated" by a YouTube video, of course.


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Planet X Nibiru Pole Shift 2012: Steve Quayle
> 
> I am still watching this video, but Steve Quayle seems oblivious to all the March 15, 2011 warnings of a pole shift like *Dr. Bill Deagle* and others.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral


isnt that the same guy you believed on the rest of the nonsense that didnt happen?

you are THAT foolish as to still trust that pathetic idiot?


----------



## Toro

DiveCon said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Yes, I do.
> 
> My Magic 8 Ball says "Cleveland".
> 
> LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a buzz kill at the bash Terral party, but no one knows if they will be alive tomorrow. In Terral's mind he thinks he's right and is trying to help as many people as he can, even with the constance ridicule. Who's to say he's right or wrong,? Didnt we have a major poll shift millions of years ago? As for me I we may have a pole shift on or before that time but will it kill millions of people? I doubt it. But I am not going to ridicule him for what he believes is correct and trying to help people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you mean N1H1 actually mutated on schedule and killed BILLIONS worldwide in 2009?
Click to expand...


Yes it did.

Where were you?


----------



## Toro

DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> Planet X Nibiru Pole Shift 2012: Steve Quayle
> 
> I am still watching this video, but Steve Quayle seems oblivious to all the March 15, 2011 warnings of a pole shift like *Dr. Bill Deagle* and others.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> isnt that the same guy you believed on the rest of the nonsense that didnt happen?
> 
> you are THAT foolish as to still trust that pathetic idiot?
Click to expand...


It's the same three or four unemployed people making these youtube videos...


----------



## SFC Ollie

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a buzz kill at the bash Terral party, but no one knows if they will be alive tomorrow. In Terral's mind he thinks he's right and is trying to help as many people as he can, even with the constance ridicule. Who's to say he's right or wrong,? Didnt we have a major poll shift millions of years ago? As for me I we may have a pole shift on or before that time but will it kill millions of people? I doubt it. But I am not going to ridicule him for what he believes is correct and trying to help people.
> 
> 
> 
> so you mean N1H1 actually mutated on schedule and killed BILLIONS worldwide in 2009?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> Where were you?
Click to expand...


I must have been in a bunker somewhere


----------



## Madeline

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a buzz kill at the bash Terral party, but no one knows if they will be alive tomorrow. In Terral's mind he thinks he's right and is trying to help as many people as he can, even with the constance ridicule. Who's to say he's right or wrong,? Didnt we have a major poll shift millions of years ago? As for me I we may have a pole shift on or before that time but will it kill millions of people? I doubt it. But I am not going to ridicule him for what he believes is correct and trying to help people.
> 
> 
> 
> so you mean N1H1 actually mutated on schedule and killed BILLIONS worldwide in 2009?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> Where were you?
Click to expand...


Man, I have to try harder to stay on top of current events.


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a buzz kill at the bash Terral party, but no one knows if they will be alive tomorrow. In Terral's mind he thinks he's right and is trying to help as many people as he can, even with the constance ridicule. Who's to say he's right or wrong,? Didnt we have a major poll shift millions of years ago? As for me I we may have a pole shift on or before that time but will it kill millions of people? I doubt it. But I am not going to ridicule him for what he believes is correct and trying to help people.
> 
> 
> 
> so you mean N1H1 actually mutated on schedule and killed BILLIONS worldwide in 2009?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it did.
> 
> Where were you?
Click to expand...

i guess i must have been in that secured bunker too


----------



## Toro

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Exactly so why make fun at him? He's only tring to do what he thinks is best. As I said I am pretty sure he's wrong, but will not make fun of what he thinks, because in my opinion he's tring to help.



Because an effective way of demolishing an argument is to make fun of it.  That's why satire is so effective.  People will respect you even if they hate you but they won't respect you if they laugh at you.

Terral believes that



> The brown dwarf entering the inner parts of our solar system is preparing to make an orbit around the sun that happens once every 3600 years. The brown dwarf will be in perigee position nearest the sun on Sept. 11, 2011, or exactly ten years after the 9/11 attacks; which Robert here seems to think is a mere coincidence. Leonid Elenin (weak profile) is a code word (topic) that contains the elements of the brown dwarf coming from the Leo Constellation (lion) and leonids are meteor showers. A 'nin' (link) is a 'person, obligation or duty,' which is the duty of the Globalists Banksters who have known about this 'event' for a very long time.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ere-is-comet-elenin-for-real.html#post3309698

and



> August 3, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the brown dwarf perigee position, while the brown dwarf is crossing the earth orbit location. About two weeks pass and on August 18 the brown dwarf crosses the Venus orbit some 67 million miles form the sun. Then 24 days pass to the magical moment when the brown dwarf reaches the nearest point to the sun at 44.73 million miles. *This right here is the reason that the Rothschild/Rockefeller Banksters (What Really Happened) and the Globalist New World Order Elites used Bush and company to plan and carry out the 9/11 inside job attacks on 9/11/2001 exactly ten years to the day. The banksters and their bought-and-paid-for corrupt politicians and lying media moguls are planning to hide themselves in underground bunkers all around the world and let the peasants fend for themselves.*



http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...net-x-nibiru-elenin-brown-dwarf-timeline.html

What more do you need?


----------



## Toro

Liability said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> Planet X Nibiru Pole Shift 2012: Steve Quayle
> 
> I am still watching this video, but Steve Quayle seems oblivious to all the March 15, 2011 warnings of a pole shift like Dr. Bill Deagle and others.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU seem oblivious, Terral, to how badly you have gotten pwnd here by others and even at your own hand.
> 
> Is there any lunatic conspiracy theory you won't buy into*?
> 
> 
> _______________
> * assuming it's "authenticated" by a YouTube video, of course.
Click to expand...


That list is getting pretty small.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...iracies-compilation-thread-9.html#post3316346


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> Planet X Nibiru Pole Shift 2012: Steve Quayle
> 
> I am still watching this video, but Steve Quayle seems oblivious to all the March 15, 2011 warnings of a pole shift like Dr. Bill Deagle and others.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU seem oblivious, Terral, to how badly you have gotten pwnd here by others and even at your own hand.
> 
> Is there any lunatic conspiracy theory you won't buy into*?
> 
> 
> _______________
> * assuming it's "authenticated" by a YouTube video, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That list is getting pretty small.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...iracies-compilation-thread-9.html#post3316346
Click to expand...

has he ever stated where he stands on the moon landings


----------



## Mad Scientist

DiveCon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU seem oblivious, Terral, to how badly you have gotten pwnd here by others and even at your own hand.
> 
> Is there any lunatic conspiracy theory you won't buy into*?
> 
> 
> _______________
> * assuming it's "authenticated" by a YouTube video, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That list is getting pretty small.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...iracies-compilation-thread-9.html#post3316346
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> has he ever stated where he stands on the moon landings
Click to expand...

Terral can't deny we planted our flag on Mars can he?


----------



## Toro

DiveCon said:


> has he ever stated where he stands on the moon landings



Yes.  He believes they are fake.


----------



## JWBooth

Madeline said:


> Yes. Yes, I do.
> 
> My Magic 8 Ball says "Cleveland".
> 
> LOL.


 
My goodness thats depressing


----------



## Madeline

Just what is a brown dwarf, Toro?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Toro said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly so why make fun at him? He's only tring to do what he thinks is best. As I said I am pretty sure he's wrong, but will not make fun of what he thinks, because in my opinion he's tring to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because an effective way of demolishing an argument is to make fun of it.  That's why satire is so effective.  People will respect you even if they hate you but they won't respect you if they laugh at you.
> 
> Terral believes that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brown dwarf entering the inner parts of our solar system is preparing to make an orbit around the sun that happens once every 3600 years. The brown dwarf will be in perigee position nearest the sun on Sept. 11, 2011, or exactly ten years after the 9/11 attacks; which Robert here seems to think is a mere coincidence. Leonid Elenin (weak profile) is a code word (topic) that contains the elements of the brown dwarf coming from the Leo Constellation (lion) and leonids are meteor showers. A 'nin' (link) is a 'person, obligation or duty,' which is the duty of the Globalists Banksters who have known about this 'event' for a very long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ere-is-comet-elenin-for-real.html#post3309698
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 3, 2011 marks the time that the earth passes through the brown dwarf perigee position, while the brown dwarf is crossing the earth orbit location. About two weeks pass and on August 18 the brown dwarf crosses the Venus orbit some 67 million miles form the sun. Then 24 days pass to the magical moment when the brown dwarf reaches the nearest point to the sun at 44.73 million miles. *This right here is the reason that the Rothschild/Rockefeller Banksters (What Really Happened) and the Globalist New World Order Elites used Bush and company to plan and carry out the 9/11 inside job attacks on 9/11/2001 exactly ten years to the day. The banksters and their bought-and-paid-for corrupt politicians and lying media moguls are planning to hide themselves in underground bunkers all around the world and let the peasants fend for themselves.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...net-x-nibiru-elenin-brown-dwarf-timeline.html
> 
> What more do you need?
Click to expand...


All I am saying is until that date I wouldn't be making fun of him, after that date then you can make fun of him.


----------



## elvis

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> has he ever stated where he stands on the moon landings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  He believes they are fake.
Click to expand...


But is the moon made of cheese?


----------



## Douger

Mad Scientist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Diver:
> 
> 
> 
> Click here to check the brown dwarf's position. March 4, 2011 is the day the dwarf crosses into the northern hemisphere of our solar system and March 15 is the day of the conjunction/alignment. There is definitely something coming nearer the earth with every passing moment, but the question remains about '*what*' (comet or brown dwarf) is coming and '*how big*' (little comet or BIG dwarf 2.5 size of Jupiter) that something might be.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, that is NOT a brown dwarf, it is a comet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't Terral already correct himself in a previous post? I think he did, this means he's already forgotten that and is now *back* to claiming it's a Brown Dwarf?
Click to expand...

They sent Gary Colemans remains to space ?
..or was it the other one ? Da Plane !!! Da Plane !!!


----------



## Meister

Douger said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> dipshit, that is NOT a brown dwarf, it is a comet
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Terral already correct himself in a previous post? I think he did, this means he's already forgotten that and is now *back* to claiming it's a Brown Dwarf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They sent Gary Colemans remains to space ?
> ..or was it the other one ? Da Plane !!! Da Plane !!!
Click to expand...


Which part of the day are you the most coherent?


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

This is a copy of my recent email to Steve Quayle after watching his video above (Post #337):




> Hi Steve Quayle and others:
> 
> I just listened to one of your radio  broadcasts about Planet X/Nibiru and realized that you are not aware of  the recent warnings of a *March 15, 2011 pole shift 'event.'* I am  tracking what appears to be a brown dwarf with multiple moons that I  believe is your Planet X. Maybe you know about the recent discovery by a  fictitious astronomer named Leonid ELEnin that is a psy-op cover for  the approaching brown dwarf with 2.5 Jupiter mass. This is the NASA  orbit chart:
> 
> JPL Small-Body Database Browser
> 
> The  dwarf has been influencing the earth from the southern hemisphere since  2004 and now is positioned between the orbits of Jupiter and Mars  traveling at approximately 100,000 miles per hour or 2.4 million miles  per day. The dwarf is scheduled to break through the solar ecliptic  plane on *March 4, 2011* when these weather/magnetic/seismic  anomalies will get FAR worse. Move the Orbit diagram to March 15, 2011  and zoom out to look at the relative positions of all the planets to  realize a planetary Tug of War is about to ensue for the creation of the  mother of all gravity trough/trenches. Track the dwarf through our  solar system and stop at September 11, 2011 to realize this is the  perigee position that the Rothschild/Rockefeller inside-job banksters  knew about when planning the 9/11 inside job for execution exactly ten  years to the day before this event. Then move the chart forward to  realize the earth will encounter three conjunctions with the sun and  dwarf on March 15, Sept 25 and Nov 22 representing *three shakings of Nope prophecy*; with the first two shakings (March 15, Sept 25) including a host of planetary enhancing assistance.
> 
> I explain all of these things in a USMB Post at this address:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-elenin-brown-dwarf-timeline.html#post3312435
> 
> I explain the 15 symptoms of Nibiru at this address, which you already realize is happening around the world:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...le-shift-to-kill-billions-16.html#post3305341
> 
> While  I am all prepped and have seen this coming, most of your listeners are  still in the dark about 'when' these things will take place. I encourage  you to look through the evidence and make up your own mind, and then do  what you can to get the warning out to anyone that will listen. My  March 15, 2011 Pole Shift Event Topic is here:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/153461-march-15th-pole-shift-to-kill-billions.html
> 
> And  yes, I have a year supply of food, guns, ammo, travel trailer, tents  and the whole nine yards and a heavy investment in small denomination  silver; and so should your listeners. There is one problem with your  commentary that can perhaps be corrected by a reading of my challenge to  Dr. Bill Deagle and Dr. True Ott:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...llenge-to-dr-bill-deagle-and-dr-true-ott.html
> 
> We  are not yet at the end of the age. The 1000 Year Day of the Lord is  just about to begin. Satan and the evil forces of this darkness are  about to be chained, which is why they are frantically scrambling around  in a panic of desperation. There is nothing in their hands. Any power  they have comes from far beyond. Everything is fixed and they cannot  change it. You talked about being seated "IN" Christ Jesus, so perhaps  you are among those ready to understand what that really means:
> 
> The Truth About Those Of Us "IN Christ Jesus" - Christian Forums
> 
> Most people have no clues about the differences between God and My Father who is IN HEAVEN:
> 
> The Differences Between "God" And "My Father Who Is IN HEAVEN"
> 
> Perhaps  ELEnin is only a comet, but we are far wiser to hope for the best and  prepare for the worst case scenario. If the big 'events' kick off around  March 4, 2011, then we know Planet X is among us and March 15, 2011 is  the day of the first of three conjunctions.
> 
> Thanks for all of your dedicated work,
> 
> In Christ Jesus,
> 
> Terral03


GL,

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie

What? And ruin todays fun? No way...


----------



## Toro

elvis said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> has he ever stated where he stands on the moon landings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  He believes they are fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But is the moon made of cheese?
Click to expand...


Yes.  Yes it is.


----------



## Madeline

> bigrebnc wrote:
> 
> All I am saying is until that date I wouldn't be making fun of him, after that date then you can make fun of him.



I sense there may be a flaw in this plan, bigreb.  I think mebbe it is "ridicule him now or never".

_*Winks*_


----------



## DiveCon

Madeline said:


> bigrebnc wrote:
> 
> All I am saying is until that date I wouldn't be making fun of him, after that date then you can make fun of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sense there may be a flaw in this plan, bigreb.  I think mebbe it is "ridicule him now or never".
> 
> _*Winks*_
Click to expand...

seeing how he has NOTHING to support what he is claiming, i will ridicule him now and on march 16th and all dates after that


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Cooking more salsa. Jeepin' in VEX.

Robert


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Liability said:


> This diagram shows a brown dwarf in relation to Earth, Jupiter, a low-mass star and the sun. Photo: NASA
> 
> A comet would look like a pinpoint next to the scaled version of Earth in that image.
> 
> Terral's vacillation and abject confusion can only be explained in one way:
> 
> He's a fucking dope.



Agree.  There is nothing to do with stuff like that.  Insane or doing it for humor sake and attention, or boredom. The contrast is the group over on the Science and Technology thread which is great fun because it is all coherent with critical thinkers. 

There is also the confusion of 'star' and 'comet'. Oh well.

Just ignore and move on, post correction and do not make eye contact.  

Robert


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know........I'm pretty sure that Terral is totally wrong on this......



> RALEIGH, N.C.  If there had been time, Marie Exley would have liked to start a family. Instead, the 32-year-old Army veteran has less than six months left, which she'll spend spreading a stark warning: Judgment Day is almost here.
> 
> Exley is part of a movement of Christians loosely organized by radio broadcasts and websites, independent of churches and convinced by their reading of the Bible that the end of the world will begin May 21, 2011.
> 
> To get the word out, they're using billboards and bus stop benches, traveling caravans of RVs and volunteers passing out pamphlets on street corners. Cities from Bridgeport, Conn., to Little Rock, Ark., now have billboards with the ominous message, and mission groups are traveling through Latin America and Africa to spread the news outside the U.S.
> 
> "A lot of people might think, 'The end's coming, let's go party,'" said Exley, a veteran of two deployments in Iraq. "But we're commanded by God to warn people. I wish I could just be like everybody else, but it's so much better to know that when the end comes, you'll be safe."
> 
> In August, Exley left her home in Colorado Springs, Colo., to work with Oakland, Calif.-based Family Radio Worldwide, the independent Christian ministry whose leader, Harold Camping, has calculated the May 21 date based on his reading of the Bible.
> 
> She is organizing traveling columns of RVs carrying the message from city to city, a logistics challenge that her military experience has helped solve. The vehicles are scheduled to be in five North Carolina cities between now and the second week of January, but Exley will shortly be gone: overseas, where she hopes to eventually make it back to Iraq.



End of Days in May? Christian group spreads word - Yahoo! News

However.......if you watched the History Channel's "Nostradamus Effect" you would see that there are 3 things that believe that the end of the world will be on 21 December, 2012.

Those 3 are the following........

Web-bot, which is an internet oracle system for predicting stock market changes.  Interestingly enough, there is NO DATA available between December 2012 and May 2013.

The I-Ching has been graphed via computer and guess what?  It seems that the rhythms set up by graphing it's matrix ends on 21 December 2012.

Oh yeah.......let's not forget about the Mayan calendar.

Besides..........Terral has to be wrong.  Closest guess would be May 21st of this year.  Why?  Simple.......the IRS has to haul in your tax money one last time.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Terral said:


> Hi Big:
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing a test I have set my compasse out and left it in one spot within the last two days it has moved from due north to north by north west by 3 tenths of a degree. Not saying there's anything to it, but it has moved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this test: Take out your biggest compass and position a digital camera on a stand to take one picture each hour to March 15, 2011. I believe you will see an escalation of pole migration in the coming month. When that baby starts spinning wildly, you know the pole shift is here. ;0)
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


What I am doing will be enough


----------



## Sarah G

I won't be sitting around worrying about whether I'll die that day no matter what happens.


----------



## Madeline

MakeCountdowns.com - The End Of The World


----------



## Neser Boha

Terral, get back on the meds ... please.  You'll make the world a better place.


----------



## syrenn

Toro said:


> As you all know, and as Terral rightly pointed out, March 15 signals the imminent end of the world as we know and the deaths of billions of people.
> 
> As a full fledged member of The Illuminati, I intend on being in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites.
> 
> Where will you be?





Ill let you know were i was on the 16th.


----------



## strollingbones

i bz running up them credit cards and buying everything i can......pay no interest for one year....

<-----i bz rich


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Everyone, for fun, type into Google:  "Robert A.M. Stephens-NASA"  Robert A.M. Stephens-NASA Art", "Robert A.M. Stephens-Jeeps". Some good and some bad.  Great stuff. 

Here, the joy here, is sharing in all threads (I am learning my way around here) the data and topics and information that is out there, free, of what is going on with our nation's Space Program.  So much is just sheer fun, whether it be conjecture, supposition, or just sheer hard core science and physics. 

Too, for me, coming from a cattle ranch in rural Montana as a cowboy and lumberjack, and eventually going to work for NASA after college, and having my paintings and stuff in the Smithsonian, has been a real honor, thrill, and very exciting time.  I'm sure you've all noticed, that yes, I do love NASA and the HST as well as the myriad of incredible stuff this agency does for the rest of us. It has been a thrill and a privilege in every way, and I am always humbled by it all.

I am also very thankful.

Here is one piece at NASA's main site that was fun, for the maiden flight of STS-14D, orbiter _Discovery_:

NASA - NASA and the Arts

Meanwhile, look at this: 






A new star group at only 2,400 LYs distant and the image being about 15 LYs across, is compelling, since it is so very close to our neighborhood. Keeping on topic here, the lower star that is blue in hue (due to burning Neon, fusing it into Argon) is moving toward our Solar system  by about 11 LY distant, then it sails on by. This should occur in roughly 750 million years. Fascinating.  It would still be 3 times further than our closest star, Alpha Proxima, but still cool data.

A good Sunday here, making more salsa and working on VEX and reading all this here.

Robert


----------



## Sheldon

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know for 100% certainty where you will be tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Yes, I do.
> 
> My Magic 8 Ball says "Cleveland".
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a buzz kill at the bash Terral party, but no one knows if they will be alive tomorrow. In Terral's mind he thinks he's right and is trying to help as many people as he can, even with the constance ridicule. Who's to say he's right or wrong,? Didnt we have a major poll shift millions of years ago? As for me I we may have a pole shift on or before that time but will it kill millions of people? I doubt it. But I am not going to ridicule him for what he believes is correct and trying to help people.
Click to expand...



Here's where I'm coming from. Terral makes baseless claims, writes fiction as though it's fact, uses shoddy evidence, and when shown to be wrong he just ignores that little inconvenience and continues creating his fiction. That's why he gets no respect.

This is an example of what I'm talking about:



> March 4th, 2011 marks the day that the *brown dwarf *(info)   breaks through the ecliptic plane into the northern hemisphere to  begin  influencing the earth into convulsions and severe spasms.  Earthquake  and volcanic activity will escalate from this time forward  and increase  like birthpangs where the earth groans and the oceans  slosh tidal waves  too and fro.


There is no evidence that a brown dwarf is approaching anywhere near us in our system. Zilch. Nada. The nearest brown dwarf is like 12 light-years away. But for some reason we can't discover a brown dwarf that's right next to us in our own solar system.

Oh, that's right. It's there, but NASA just doesn't want us to know. When these fairy tales get ripped apart like Hulk Hogan's t-shirt, all the story-teller has left is to say that the information is hidden. They can't prove their assertion, but they can't admit to be wrong either--so the evil Illuminati gubmint makes for a nice scapegoat.

You know, hhigh priests used to sacrifice goats when they saw signs from the gods in the night sky. Terral would've made for an excellent high priest.

Back to the topic though. There is a nearby comet named Elenin. It should show up in our sky in early September, so this explains the existence of the Illuminati. And, obviously, this comet is actually a brown star over twice the size of Jupiter.

The size differences are just enormous, so I don't know how a comet could magically be confused for a brown star.

Well, I do know how, but it involves a lot of peyote and Pink Floyd.

You could also post a photo of this comet and then type the words "this is a brown star". As a kid, I used to have a picture book about dragons. Under each picture there was a name and description for the dragon. They were so real to me back then.

So he has no legitimate evidence that a substar is approaching Earth. None. It's a completely made up fiction, and it's the lynchpin of his "theory". Of course it's not anywhere near an actual theory.

This forum should really be called Conspiracy Fairy Tales.


Here's more:



> March 15, 2011 is the first of three conjunctions where the earth is   caught in the gravitational gradient lines-or the trough-that binds the   sun and brown dwarf together. The sun will be pulling one way and the   brown dwarf the other way and the predicted pole shift event will take   place. The interesting thing about this particular day is that Saturn,   the brown dwarf, the Earth and the Sun and Mars and Jupiter and Uranus   are all in alignment. The astronomy people and the media should be  talking about this alignment, because rarely do seven planetary and  solar bodies line up in a straight line like we see on March 15, 2011.


He claims a major gravitational effect will happen in the upcoming planetary "alignment" (btw, the planets have never literally aligned in one exact spot in the night sky--and that's not projected to change within the next 45 billion-trillion ^3 years).

Let's do the math.

The Moon has the greatest amount of gravitational effect on our planet, twice that of our Sun. The planet in the number 2 spot is Jupiter.

At its greatest, Jupiter's gravitational effect on Earth is 1% that of the Moon's. Hypothetically, if you add up ALL the planets into alignment, you get a cumulative figure that is less than 1.1% the gravitational effect of our Moon. We experience our Moon's change in gravitational pull every month, as it revolves closer than further away. And yet, here we still are. Existing. But one-tenth of a percent more means the Earth is going to go so bat-shit crazy it'll make some of my PMSing exes look sane.

Not only that, but this "alignment" he's talking about is really just different pairs of the planets being near each other in the night sky at different times in the first three months of this year. Part of the "alignment" has already happened, when Uranus and Jupiter were near each other in the sky during the first two weeks of the New Year.

Then, on March 15 (The Day of Reckoning), Mercury and Jupiter will I think be within 1 or 2 degrees of each other. Then at the end of the month, Venus and Neptune will appear close to each other.

Hardly an alignment. And anyone who watches stars or follows the motion of the planets knows that this is not a rare event of Biblical proportions. 

We had far better "alignment" about a decade ago. And yet here we still are. Still surviving. The Earth doing what it usually does.

Back in the day, people needed priests to understand why the gods in the sky were with-holding the rains, or shaking the Earth, or flooding the city. Even with the wealth of technology and information we've gathered over the centuries, those priests remain--they've just been reduced to writing fiction and trawling the interwebz.



So this shows Terral's Conspiracy Fairy Tale for what it is. But he, being the Good Samaritan he is, will continue warning the forum about this cataclysmic event. Because he cares. And he wants us to buy silver.

But I wonder, if billions of people are going to die... will silver be anymore valuable than a rock when humanity becomes a free-for-all?

And no response to these "theories" is complete without this guy:


----------



## Madeline

Someone had best call bones to tell her this, Sheldon, before she maxes out her credit cards, LOL.


----------



## percysunshine

Skiing in Colorado, shifting my ski poles.


----------



## Toro

JBeukema said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know, and as Terral rightly pointed out, March 15 signals the imminent end of the world as we know and the deaths of billions of people.
> 
> As a full fledged member of The Illuminati, I intend on being in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites.
> 
> Where will you be?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still in the bunker waiting for Bush to declare marshall law
Click to expand...


Good for you...


----------



## Toro

syrenn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know, and as Terral rightly pointed out, March 15 signals the imminent end of the world as we know and the deaths of billions of people.
> 
> As a full fledged member of The Illuminati, I intend on being in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites.
> 
> Where will you be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill let you know were i was on the 16th.
Click to expand...


Well, apparently I'm having a party, according to Radio.  So come on over to my place and go out with a Bang!


----------



## Two Thumbs

boedicca said:


> Is that why you're stalking us on USMB?!?!?!?!!?!?



I got names but no addresses.

I do, however have a killer virus program that will cause your computer to electrocute you all when you sign in.

Lets be honest here.  we know some people are going to make it.  I'm just making sure the wrong kind of people don't.

Wouldn't you feel better knowing, as you saw the zillion foot wave coming at you, "those" people were not going to live either?


----------



## Madeline

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgcy-V6YIuI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgcy-V6YIuI[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

Toro said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know, and as Terral rightly pointed out, March 15 signals the imminent end of the world as we know and the deaths of billions of people.
> 
> As a full fledged member of The Illuminati, I intend on being in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites.
> 
> Where will you be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill let you know were i was on the 16th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, apparently I'm having a party, according to Radio.  So come on over to my place and go out with a Bang!
Click to expand...




I was going to show up uninvited but with a keg of Guinness.

But then I remembered I cleaned-out my accounts, and the liquor stores won't accept my silver bars. How am I going to pay my interwebz bill?


----------



## sparky

a golden mouldy Maddy......

3-15?  

well i'll be doing the same thing i did 3-14, and almost every day before that

livin' the dream...


----------



## Terral

Hi Biker:



ABikerSailor said:


> You know........I'm pretty sure that Terral is totally wrong on this......Besides..........Terral has to be wrong.  Closest guess would be May 21st of this year.  Why?  Simple.......the IRS has to haul in your tax money one last time.



Terral is not predicting the end of the world on March 15, 2011, or December 21, 2012 or in five hundred years. This creation will be here for '*ages to come*' (Eph. 2:7) and we are just getting started. Some say we are near the '*end of the age*' (Matt. 24:3+), but those people are also wrong; which you can read about in my *Challenge To Dr. Bill Deagle And Dr. True Ott* (here). You guys are looking at how the *Day of the Lord *begins.






We are living in the red *2000 Year Mystery Time* that ends with the Rapture of the church, so Elijah and begin the restoration of all things on earth 'as it is' in heaven. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro

Sheldon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill let you know were i was on the 16th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, apparently I'm having a party, according to Radio.  So come on over to my place and go out with a Bang!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to show up uninvited but with a keg of Guinness.
> 
> But then I remembered I cleaned-out my accounts, and the liquor stores won't accept my silver bars. How am I going to pay my interwebz bill?
Click to expand...


Everyone with a keg is invited.

And put it on your credit card.  Tell them you'll happily pay them at the end of the month!


----------



## Toro

Terral

You're invited too, but as long as you bring that really potent dope you've been smoking.


----------



## chanel

rightwinger said:


> I will be plotting the death of Julius Caesar




Oh my. I was planning on drinking with Julius. At Caesar's.


----------



## Madeline

Terral said:


> Hi Biker:
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know........I'm pretty sure that Terral is totally wrong on this......Besides..........Terral has to be wrong.  Closest guess would be May 21st of this year.  Why?  Simple.......the IRS has to haul in your tax money one last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral is not predicting the end of the world on March 15, 2011, or December 21, 2012 or in five hundred years. This creation will be here for '*ages to come*' (Eph. 2:7) and we are just getting started. Some say we are near the '*end of the age*' (Matt. 24:3+), but those people are also wrong; which you can read about in my *Challenge To Dr. Bill Deagle And Dr. True Ott* (here). You guys are looking at how the *Day of the Lord *begins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are living in the red *2000 Year Mystery Time* that ends with the Rapture of the church, so Elijah and begin the restoration of all things on earth 'as it is' in heaven.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


That is one AWESOME graph, Terral.


----------



## Madeline




----------



## bigrebnc1775

Terral said:


> Hi Biker:
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know........I'm pretty sure that Terral is totally wrong on this......Besides..........Terral has to be wrong.  Closest guess would be May 21st of this year.  Why?  Simple.......the IRS has to haul in your tax money one last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral is not predicting the end of the world on March 15, 2011, or December 21, 2012 or in five hundred years. This creation will be here for '*ages to come*' (Eph. 2:7) and we are just getting started. Some say we are near the '*end of the age*' (Matt. 24:3+), but those people are also wrong; which you can read about in my *Challenge To Dr. Bill Deagle And Dr. True Ott* (here). You guys are looking at how the *Day of the Lord *begins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are living in the red *2000 Year Mystery Time* that ends with the Rapture of the church, so Elijah and begin the restoration of all things on earth 'as it is' in heaven.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...




> This creation will be here for ages to come


Thats not exactly correct either. I read some where about a new heaven and a new earth. Terral I trust you know what I am talking about.


----------



## bucs90

I hope Planet X is coming. I'm tired of this planet full of hippies, gays and Democrats. A catastrophic Earth smashing event can't be worse than 4 more years of Obama.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Toro said:


> As you all know, and as Terral rightly pointed out, March 15 signals the imminent end of the world as we know and the deaths of billions of people.
> 
> As a full fledged member of The Illuminati, I intend on being in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites.
> 
> Where will you be?



Depends... Where is your bunker party?  Can I bring some boxed wine or something?


----------



## Terral

Hi Mad:



Madeline said:


> That is one AWESOME graph, Terral.



Thank you kindly. Dispensing Grace Doctrine for the members of Christ's Body (Gospels, Churches, Baptisms) has been my primary mission with 911Truth topics coming in second and 'Truth' in general. This is one of eighty diagrams in my manuscript *The Mystery Explained* (link) written in the summer of 2005. Great stuff. ;0)

Terral


----------



## Toro

AVG-JOE said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know, and as Terral rightly pointed out, March 15 signals the imminent end of the world as we know and the deaths of billions of people.
> 
> As a full fledged member of The Illuminati, I intend on being in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites.
> 
> Where will you be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends... Where is your bunker party?  Can I bring some boxed wine or something?
Click to expand...


You bet!  And on your way, stop at a gas station and pick up a tube of cheese...


----------



## Madeline

Toro said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know, and as Terral rightly pointed out, March 15 signals the imminent end of the world as we know and the deaths of billions of people.
> 
> As a full fledged member of The Illuminati, I intend on being in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites.
> 
> Where will you be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends... Where is your bunker party?  Can I bring some boxed wine or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You bet!  And on your way, stop at a gas station and pick up a tube of cheese...
Click to expand...


I shudder to think what sort of demi-food "cheese in a tube" might could be.


----------



## candycorn

Toro said:


> As you all know, and as Terral rightly pointed out, March 15 signals the imminent end of the world as we know and the deaths of billions of people.
> 
> As a full fledged member of The Illuminati, I intend on being in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites.
> 
> Where will you be?



As a member of the Ruling Elite, the exact whereabouts are highly classified.  Suffice to say that the Rumsfelds are not invited!


----------



## candycorn

Madeline said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Biker:
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know........I'm pretty sure that Terral is totally wrong on this......Besides..........Terral has to be wrong.  Closest guess would be May 21st of this year.  Why?  Simple.......the IRS has to haul in your tax money one last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral is not predicting the end of the world on March 15, 2011, or December 21, 2012 or in five hundred years. This creation will be here for '*ages to come*' (Eph. 2:7) and we are just getting started. Some say we are near the '*end of the age*' (Matt. 24:3+), but those people are also wrong; which you can read about in my *Challenge To Dr. Bill Deagle And Dr. True Ott* (here). You guys are looking at how the *Day of the Lord *begins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are living in the red *2000 Year Mystery Time* that ends with the Rapture of the church, so Elijah and begin the restoration of all things on earth 'as it is' in heaven.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is one AWESOME graph, Terral.
Click to expand...


*Oh shit, he found our secret graph!  Well, I guess the cat's outta the bag.*


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know........considering that Revelation makes many references to various books in the OT, of which MANY were heavily edited (Niecine council), how can anyone possibly make any kind of prediction that has even a reasonable chance of being correct when they're working from an incomplete book?

That's what the KJV is.


----------



## Sallow

Two Thumbs said:


> I plan a venting all my pent up rage into a killing spree.



Just let me know where not to be...


----------



## Big Hoss

Uh nothing is going to happen so nothing to worry about...just another shitty day.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

13 days 2 hours 36 minutes and 50 seconds.


----------



## Trajan

I'm in..


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Trajan said:


> I'm in..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVeqNuHcb-I



What are you trying to do? Cause an early pole shift?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

12 days 16 hours 41 minutes until pole shift


----------



## strollingbones

and then what?


----------



## strollingbones

They've also learned what happens during a magnetic flip. Reversals take a few thousand years to complete, and during that time--contrary to popular belief--the magnetic field does not vanish. "It just gets more complicated," says Glatzmaier. Magnetic lines of force near Earth's surface become twisted and tangled, and magnetic poles pop up in unaccustomed places. A south magnetic pole might emerge over Africa, for instance, or a north pole over Tahiti. Weird. But it's still a planetary magnetic field, and it still protects us from space radiation and solar storms. 

here is a link:

Earth&#39;s Inconstant Magnetic Field - NASA Science


----------



## bigrebnc1775

strollingbones said:


> and then what?



nothing


----------



## strollingbones

lets see who to believe.....big or nasa.....


----------



## strollingbones

lol great admission there big...cause thats right...nothing is gonna happen


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Actually a few things could happen. Especially to air craft.


----------



## Mad Scientist

strollingbones said:


> and then what?


*We're All Gonna' DIE!*


----------



## strollingbones

Mad Scientist said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> and then what?
> 
> 
> 
> *We're All Gonna' DIE!*
Click to expand...



damn now i can go for 30 days same as cash?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Pole shift in 11 days 16 hours 21 minutes and 25 seconds


----------



## strollingbones

you are really enjoying this pole shifting....arent you?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

strollingbones said:


> you are really enjoying this pole shifting....arent you?



Yep just about as much as watching those man in the Bigfoot suit documentaries . You know it's not real but you will watch it for chits and grins.


----------



## Mini 14

I think I can see Nibiru in the East this morning????


----------



## Douger

strollingbones said:


> lets see who to believe.....big or nasa.....


Lemmeee see.
Believe the US Govt or some silly ole murkin ?
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

*WE'RE ALL GOING TO DIE !!!!*


----------



## Douger

Trajan said:


> I'm in..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVeqNuHcb-I


I hope someone has a basketball to toss in case da brudders be tryn ta git thumma dat.


----------



## mudwhistle

Trajan said:


> I'm in..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVeqNuHcb-I



My pole just shifted.


----------



## mudwhistle

Hurry, go fill a bathtub so you can watch the poles shift. I hear water swirls the opposite direction South of the Equator.


----------



## Mini 14

Trajan said:


> I'm in..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVeqNuHcb-I



Thank you Traj!!!

I will be showing this video at the next City Council meeting. I've been telling them we need a subway system in Pell City, AL for years! This should finally convince them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Pole shift in 10 days, 17 hours, 18 minutes and 5 seconds.


----------



## Douger

We're ready !  Bring it on !!!


----------



## peach174

Does this mean our toilets will flush in the opposite direction?


----------



## strollingbones

gee i am getting kinda scared here......but i have 8 boxes of girl scout cookies coming.......

i laff at fear


----------



## strollingbones

gee i am getting kinda scared here......but i have 8 boxes of girl scout cookies coming.......

i laff at fear


----------



## editec

I shift my pole frequently, especially when the weather is hot and muggy.


----------



## mtcministry

OK, so today is March 11th, 2011... 4 days away from the proposed "catastrophe". I know the "media" is biased for the most part... but has anyone heard anything from the national media regarding this? I've seen the vids on YouTube about this and the comet as well... I receive reports on earthquakes and I will say that some major ones... 6.0 and above have been increasing in frequency around the world. We have been having 2-3 tremors (sometimes even more) every day in the central part of our state (Arkansas). We had a 4.7 magnitude not long ago... that is not considered a large earthquake but it was felt in 4 states. So, things do seem to be happening... and I've "heard" reports of FEMA preparing for a huge "exercise" in the central part of the United States and have made huge purchases of blankets and other disaster preparedness items as well. Is there any scientific evidence that anyone can provide that details a catastrophe will occur on March 15, 2011?


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Terral

Hi mtc:



mtcministry said:


> OK, so today is March 11th, 2011... 4 days away from the proposed "catastrophe" ...


 
Much of the OP information has been updated since *Feb. 20, 2011* (GLP = Updated USMB Post). You guys are very slow to figure things out. BTW, I did not post any poll on this topic. The powers that be here do all kinds of strange things when manhandling member content.

 Nibiru Timeline: Nibiru/Planet X Event Timeline

What Google/NASA are hiding:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...iding-nibiru-images-5h-53m-27s-6-10-58-a.html

25 Symptoms of Nibiru: Twenty Five Symptoms Of Nibiru

Nibiru Safe Zones: Nibiru Safe Zones And Survival Strategies 


Terral


----------



## rightwinger

He....he....he.....he






He said "Pole Shift"


----------



## saveliberty

Terral said:


> Hi mtc:
> 
> 
> 
> mtcministry said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so today is March 11th, 2011... 4 days away from the proposed "catastrophe" ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much of the OP information has been updated since *Feb. 20, 2011* (GLP = Updated USMB Post). You guys are very slow to figure things out. BTW, I did not post any poll on this topic. The powers that be here do all kinds of strange things when manhandling member content.
> 
> Nibiru Timeline: Nibiru/Planet X Event Timeline
> 
> What Google/NASA are hiding:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...iding-nibiru-images-5h-53m-27s-6-10-58-a.html
> 
> 25 Symptoms of Nibiru: Twenty Five Symptoms Of Nibiru
> 
> Nibiru Safe Zones: Nibiru Safe Zones And Survival Strategies
> 
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


The totally infallible exact end date has shifted too?  Oh noes!!!  I heard the Moon is going to whack us on March 19th.  Whatever.


----------



## Two Thumbs

So we aren't all dead on Tuesday?

that' sucks, I took Monday off for nuthin.


----------



## poorcracker

Could it have been the tsunami and earthquake in Japan that was the happenings of this shift?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Actually I did read in some report today that the quake did cause the earth to shift on it's axis. A whole 10 Centimeters. I don't know if that will even affect the life cycle of the Tsetse fly.


----------



## JWBooth

Ok, its ten after eight p.m. CDT......I'm waiting.....


----------



## SFC Ollie

JWBooth said:


> Ok, its ten after eight p.m. CDT......I'm waiting.....



Terral is on a short vacation...... Everything was put on hold until his return....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

WTF!  I'm not dead.  I blew my life savings for this??


----------



## Meister

SFC Ollie said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, its ten after eight p.m. CDT......I'm waiting.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral is on a short vacation...... Everything was put on hold until his return....
Click to expand...


----------



## Liability

Just two hours and 11 or 12 minutes from now and that's it.

That's all she wrote.

It's over.  

Light out.  Hasta la whatever.

Ciao.

Aloha.  

Shalom.

See ya.

And what are WE doing?

Yup.  Banging out a few more keystrokes for the soon to be vanished interwebs.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Hmmm..........looks like Terral has gone the way of Cotton Mather.


----------



## saveliberty

It might as well be the end if you were one of the last 50 people working at the crippled nuke plants in Japan.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Liability said:


> Just two hours and 11 or 12 minutes from now and that's it.
> 
> That's all she wrote.
> 
> It's over.
> 
> Light out.  Hasta la whatever.
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> Aloha.
> 
> Shalom.
> 
> See ya.
> 
> And what are WE doing?
> 
> Yup.  Banging out a few more keystrokes for the soon to be vanished interwebs.



Bang   Stroke


----------



## JBeukema

How do you know the pole didn't shift 360 degrees in .5 milliseconds as you read this?

Can you actually prove Terral wrong?


----------



## syrenn

syrenn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you all know, and as Terral rightly pointed out, March 15 signals the imminent end of the world as we know and the deaths of billions of people.
> 
> As a full fledged member of The Illuminati, I intend on being in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites.
> 
> Where will you be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill let you know were i was on the 16th.
Click to expand...


----------



## AVG-JOE

JBeukema said:


> How do you know the pole didn't shift 360 degrees in .5 milliseconds as you read this?
> 
> Can you actually prove Terral wrong?



Short, Shriveled and *still* hanging to the left.  Do you need a photo?


----------



## xotoxi

Billions will die starting today.

How long will it take?  Who knows?  But they will die...guaranteed.


----------



## syrenn

xotoxi said:


> Billions will die starting today.
> 
> How long will it take?  Who knows?  But they will die...guaranteed.




he didn't say "when" today would be...its already tomorrow in AU. 


HUMMMM is it still going to happen or has it already occurred ?


----------



## Ernie S.

syrenn said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> billions will die starting today.
> 
> How long will it take?  Who knows?  But they will die...guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he didn't say "when" today would be...its already tomorrow in au.
> 
> 
> Hummmm is it still going to happen or has it already occurred ?
Click to expand...


we're all dead!!!!


----------



## xotoxi

syrenn said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billions will die starting today.
> 
> How long will it take?  Who knows?  But they will die...guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he didn't say "when" today would be...its already tomorrow in AU.
> 
> 
> HUMMMM is it still going to happen or has it already occurred ?
Click to expand...



I wonder how long it takes for a billion people to die, assuming stable death rates.


----------



## Toro

xotoxi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billions will die starting today.
> 
> How long will it take?  Who knows?  But they will die...guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he didn't say "when" today would be...its already tomorrow in AU.
> 
> 
> HUMMMM is it still going to happen or has it already occurred ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how long it takes for a billion people to die, assuming stable death rates.
Click to expand...


Well, if its in the eastern time zone, as of right now, six five minutes.


----------



## The Infidel

AVG-JOE said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know the pole didn't shift 360 degrees in .5 milliseconds as you read this?
> 
> Can you actually prove Terral wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short, Shriveled and *still* hanging to the left.  Do you need a photo?
Click to expand...


----------



## Toro

Good night everyone.

When we wake up tomorrow, we'll wake up in heaven.

Or in some cases, that other place.

See you then!


----------



## Meister

Is this heaven?


----------



## AVG-JOE

I'm here too.  (East Coast Time)


Did we spring forward?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

syrenn said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billions will die starting today.
> 
> How long will it take?  Who knows?  But they will die...guaranteed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he didn't say "when" today would be...its already tomorrow in AU.
> 
> 
> HUMMMM is it still going to happen or has it already occurred ?
Click to expand...


It occurred for Terral several hours ago.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Meister said:


> Is this heaven?



Not for Terral.


----------



## The Infidel




----------



## Grace

> The weeks of March 6th to March 15th of this year the earth will go through a series of changes that includes a pole shift



Was there not a pole shift? Why yes. There was. Imagine that.

.


----------



## Scotty

IMEURU said:


> The weeks of March 6th to March 15th of this year the earth will go through a series of changes that includes a pole shift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was there not a pole shift? Why yes. There was. Imagine that.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Just to be fair my Pole Shifted in my pants when I saw your avatar. Perhaps this is the Fortold Pole Shift.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Well. it's now the 16th, and the pole is exactly where I left it Monday morning.

What the hell am I supposed to do with 21 pounds of silver coins???

I guess I could use them as chips the next time my friends come over to play poker.


----------



## Douger

Well. The earth (pole) shifted 4 degrees and Japan moved 8 feet.......so far.


----------



## Provocateur

Douger said:


> Well. The earth (pole) shifted 4 degrees and Japan moved 8 feet.......so far.





> Experts say that the huge shake, caused by a shift in the tectonic plates deep underwater, also threw the earth off its axis point by at least 8 centimeters.



Counteracted?   


Eerie.


----------



## Liability

Douger said:


> Well. The earth (pole) shifted 4 degrees and Japan moved 8 feet.......so far.



Well, Booger is wrong again.

The Pole did *not* shift 4 degrees, Booger, you fucking idiot.

It shifted about 10 CENTImeters, you dipshit.   That's around four INCHES, not 4 degrees.   You are too stupid to appreciate that not exactly subtle difference, Booger.

And if you think Japan, sitting astride the convergence of 3 tectonic plates, moving 8 feet* has anything to do with the insane blather of Terral's invisible brown dwarf, then you really are dumber than you come across -- difficult though that is to believe.

____________
* Furthermore you ignorant scumbag, only PARTS of the coastline moved 8 feet.  The entire Island of Japan did not move 8 feet, stupid.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Hey, we're not supposed to be here today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saveliberty

Oh darn!  Earth is still obscuring Marvin's view of Venus from Mars.


----------



## Uncensored2008

SFC Ollie said:


> Terral is on a short vacation...... Everything was put on hold until his return....



Shit, the poles shifted and I missed it....


----------



## saveliberty

SFC Ollie said:


> Hey, we're not supposed to be here today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Some of us for multiple reasons.  lol

The one person who needs to be here is Terral.  I prefer my apologies in tens and twenties.


----------



## syrenn

Damn! You are all still here!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

syrenn said:


> Damn! You are all still here!



Except for Terral!


----------



## geauxtohell

Rat in the Hat said:


> Well. it's now the 16th, and the pole is exactly where I left it Monday morning.
> 
> What the hell am I supposed to do with 21 pounds of silver coins???
> 
> I guess I could use them as chips the next time my friends come over to play poker.



Buy more silver.


----------



## Liability

How the hell did this happen?  We survived the arrival of the invisible brown star?

What were the odds?


----------



## DiamondDave

Well... the 'star' did not get us... hopefully terral spontaneously combusted


----------



## Oddball

Wow....My compass still works.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Mine seems to be broken.


----------



## saveliberty

Liability said:


> How the hell did this happen?  We survived the arrival of the invisible brown star?
> 
> What were the odds?



I think the word your looking for is ASTRONOMICAL.


----------



## Meister

I turned on the news, and haven't seen a story about "billions" dying.  What's up with that?  Is our government hiding the truth from us?


----------



## FuelRod

How come "The same place I'll be on 12/21/12" is not an option?


----------



## boedicca

Meister said:


> I turned on the news, and haven't seen a story about "billions" dying.  What's up with that?  Is our government hiding the truth from us?




Clearly you are trapped in the Matrix.

We have all been harvested by aliens and are now batteries on Betelgeuse.


----------



## BluesMistress

OK ~ Tuesday March 16,2011 ~ It's Good to be Here or Anywhere considering the risk and danger of biblical proportions that was promised yesterday   
3-15-11. That has now been postponed to an undetermined time & date at this time.
Now what?? 
Has anyone actually seen the invisible Brown Drawf???
If it's invisable how do you know it's Brown?? Is it connected to ELEnin??
When is the next pole shift expected?? Will there be new signs?? 
Do you think that the Brown drawf had any infuluence on the Japan earthquake, tsuami and pole shift?? When will Martial Law go into effect now that 3-15 has past??
I hope Terral Bugs Out of his Bug Out spot returning here to USMG so he can clear up all of the misunderstandings pertaining to what I had expected to be a big Life changing day. March 15, 2011 was much like today March 16 and actually reminded me a lot of March 14, of both 2010 and 2011. 
Terral has some splainnin' to do.........


----------



## Liability

saveliberty said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell did this happen?  We survived the arrival of the invisible brown star?
> 
> What were the odds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the word your looking for is ASTRONOMICAL.
Click to expand...


That's it!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Hmm.......it's 1702 on 16 March, 2010.

Wonder if Terral knows the world survived?


----------



## Liability

ABikerSailor said:


> Hmm.......it's 1702 on 16 March, 2010.
> 
> Wonder if Terral knows the world survived?



Uhm.  No.

It's 2011.

They're called "calendars."

Get one.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Liability said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.......it's 1702 on 16 March, 2010.
> 
> Wonder if Terral knows the world survived?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm.  No.
> 
> It's 2011.
> 
> They're called "calendars."
> 
> Get one.
Click to expand...


That reminds me. I have to go out and buy a new calender today. I threw away everything after the 15th on the old one because we were supposed to be dead.


----------



## Douger

Rat in the Hat said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.......it's 1702 on 16 March, 2010.
> 
> Wonder if Terral knows the world survived?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm.  No.
> 
> It's 2011.
> 
> They're called "calendars."
> 
> Get one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That reminds me. I have to go out and buy a new calender today. I threw away everything after the 15th on the old one because we were supposed to be dead.
Click to expand...

.....only from the neck up...............


----------



## editec

Perhaps we are all dead but the MSM is lying to us?


----------



## rightwinger

Whew!

That was a close one


----------



## Liability

I woke up this morning and quickly remembered that it was St. Patrick's Day.  "Say," I thought to myself, "isn't St. Patrick's Day March 17?  And isn't March 17 two days AFTER the end of life on Earth (except in Terral's deep Earth burrow)?  And doesn't that mean that  -- <<insert mental drum-roll here>> -- Terral was simply and flatly and laughably WRONG? How can that BE?"

Then it dawned on me.  "Wait a second," I thought to me, "wait one gosh darn second there, Mister Person.  Let's consider what we know or think we know.  We know that the invisible brown dwarf star, Nibiru, and it's planetary system of Planet X and some moons was over three light years away back in 2010.  And we know it was arriving here on March 15 of this year.  Thus, we know that it must be traveling at faster-than-light-speed.  We also know that no natural object can go faster than the speed of light, so if this planetary system IS traveling at faster-than-light-speed, it must be controlled.   It's getting steered and throttled.  If whoever is controlling that planetary system can go faster than the speed of light, we have to assume that they can also slow the nutherfukker DOWN!"

I pondered that for a second.  It didn't take too long to conclude that the LATE arrival of the invisible brown dwarf planetary system road show could be easily and readily explained.  

It's not unusual at all for those of us who have to commute from time to time.  It's as simple as "train delays!"

Public Address System {with usual crackling static}: "Attention Inhabitants of Planet Earth.  The faster-than-light-speed Invisible Brown Dwarf Niribu Planetary System has been delayed.  Repeat:  Niribu has been delayed.  As we get information on possible arrival times, Terral will keep you updated.  Thank you and have a nice rest of your lives."


----------



## saveliberty

The irony here would be if Terral met his maker by slipping on the ladder in his bunker.


----------



## kwc57

Meister said:


> Is this heaven?



No sir, this is Oklahoma.  It confuses a lot of people.


----------



## saveliberty

What kind of government program is this?  Three days late!  Kill us now!


----------



## Terral

Hi Lia:



Liability said:


> I woke up this morning and quickly remembered that it was St. Patrick's Day.  "Say," I thought to myself, "isn't St. Patrick's Day March 17?  And isn't March 17 two days AFTER the end of life on Earth (except in Terral's deep Earth burrow)?  And doesn't that mean that  -- <<insert mental drum-roll here>> -- Terral was simply and flatly and laughably WRONG? How can that BE?"



The March 15, 2011 pole shift warnings turned out to be disinformation, which was included in the updated timeline on Feb. 20, 2011:

GLP Topic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi7wpEIGU0I]Mike's Video[/ame]

The geological pole shift could not possibly take place on March 11, 2011 at the first conjunction, because the dwarf star is still more than 180 million miles away. However, the brown dwarf will be only .396 AU from Earth on September 26, 2011 when the pole shift is expected to begin. Then nobody knows exactly when the pole shift reversal takes place leading up to the third conjunction on November 22, 2011. The nearest point in our encounter with the dwarf star is .232 AU on October 17, 2011, which is only 21.56 million miles give or take. 

The 9.0 Japan Quake that shifted Earth axis 4 inches took place at the March 11 alignment like last year on Feb. 27, 2010 when the 8.8 Chile Quake shifted Earth axis 3 inches at that alignment. You guys should take these things much more seriously, because the earth change events are only getting started ...

Terral


----------



## kwc57

Terral said:


> Hi Lia:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning and quickly remembered that it was St. Patrick's Day.  "Say," I thought to myself, "isn't St. Patrick's Day March 17?  And isn't March 17 two days AFTER the end of life on Earth (except in Terral's deep Earth burrow)?  And doesn't that mean that  -- <<insert mental drum-roll here>> -- Terral was simply and flatly and laughably WRONG? How can that BE?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The March 15, 2011 pole shift warnings turned out to be disinformation, which was included in the updated timeline on Feb. 20, 2011:
> 
> GLP Topic
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi7wpEIGU0I]Mike's Video[/ame]
> 
> The geological pole shift could not possibly take place on March 11, 2011 at the first conjunction, because the dwarf star is still more than 180 million miles away. However, the brown dwarf will be only .396 AU from Earth on September 26, 2011 when the pole shift is expected to begin. Then nobody knows exactly when the pole shift reversal takes place leading up to the third conjunction on November 22, 2011. The nearest point in our encounter with the dwarf star is .232 AU on October 17, 2011, which is only 21.56 million miles give or take.
> 
> The 9.0 Japan Quake that shifted Earth axis 4 inches took place at the March 11 alignment like last year on Feb. 27, 2010 when the 8.8 Chile Quake shifted Earth axis 3 inches at that alignment. You guys should take these things much more seriously, because the earth change events are only getting started ...
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


uh-huh, whatever View attachment 13053


----------



## Meister

March 15th Pole Shift *To Kill Billions*  What happened?


*Buy Silver*


----------



## boedicca

Terral confused People with his own Brain Cells, that's what happened.

Billions did die - but they were all in his head.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You mean.........billions of sperm died when he decided to take a sabbatical. 

He's probably still jerking off in his bunker.


----------



## Uncensored2008

saveliberty said:


> What kind of government program is this?  Three days late!  Kill us now!



Well, you know the government: They can never do ANYTHING on-budget or on-time.....


----------



## Jos

Maybe were all dead and posting in the afterlife?


----------



## saveliberty

Terral your our local joke.  Please stick around, it makes the rest of us look like scholars.


----------



## Obamerican

Terral said:


> Hi Lia:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning and quickly remembered that it was St. Patrick's Day.  "Say," I thought to myself, "isn't St. Patrick's Day March 17?  And isn't March 17 two days AFTER the end of life on Earth (except in Terral's deep Earth burrow)?  And doesn't that mean that  -- <<insert mental drum-roll here>> -- Terral was simply and flatly and laughably WRONG? How can that BE?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The March 15, 2011 pole shift warnings turned out to be disinformation, which was included in the updated timeline on Feb. 20, 2011:
> 
> GLP Topic
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi7wpEIGU0I]Mike's Video[/ame]
> 
> The geological pole shift could not possibly take place on March 11, 2011 at the first conjunction, because the dwarf star is still more than 180 million miles away. However, the brown dwarf will be only .396 AU from Earth on September 26, 2011 when the pole shift is expected to begin. Then nobody knows exactly when the pole shift reversal takes place leading up to the third conjunction on November 22, 2011. The nearest point in our encounter with the dwarf star is .232 AU on October 17, 2011, which is only 21.56 million miles give or take.
> 
> The 9.0 Japan Quake that shifted Earth axis 4 inches took place at the March 11 alignment like last year on Feb. 27, 2010 when the 8.8 Chile Quake shifted Earth axis 3 inches at that alignment. You guys should take these things much more seriously, because the earth change events are only getting started ...
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

You seriously need a girlfriend. I'm actually starting to feel sorry for you. Does "Get A Life" mean ANYTHING to you?


----------



## Terral

Hi Obamalover:



Obamerican said:


> You seriously need a girlfriend. I'm actually starting to feel sorry for you. Does "Get A Life" mean ANYTHING to you?



The Martial Law Communication Protocols from the Opening Post are in place. We just do not yet know 'when' an event will see the USA put under Martial Law. I am happy to be wrong about the March 15 prediction and hope this never happens, but the evidence continues to say otherwise. If another date sticks out among the others, then you will be the first to know.

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Rat in the Hat

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> *The weeks of March 6th to March 15th of this year the earth will go through a series of changes that includes a pole shift:*
> 
> ModernSurvivalBlog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NOAA National Geophysical Data Center maintains a data set of  annual magnetic north pole coordinates going back to the year 1590,  derived from early measurements from ships logs to modern day  techniques.
> 
> Noting that there has been lots of reporting of pole shift lately, to  the point where the phenomenon is actually causing real-world issues  such as temporary airport closures, a deeper investigation was in order.
> 
> After transferring 420 years of north pole position data  from the NOAA Geo Data Center, configuring it to fit in an Excel  spreadsheet, adding a complicated formula to determine exact distance  between 2 sets of latitude-longitude coordinates, applying the formula  to each data point in the series, and then finally plotting it all in a  visual graph, _it is alarming to discover the amount of magnetic pole shift  just over the past 10 to 20 years_.
> 
> Here is one very interesting fact
> *Since 1860, the magnetic pole shift has more than doubled every 50 years*. That is pretty significant. In geological terms, that seems to be pretty rapid.
> 
> Here is another very interesting fact
> *During the past 150 years, the pole shift has been in the same direction*.
> 
> The following fact is even more astonishing
> *During the past 10 years, the magnetic north pole has shifted nearly half of the total distance of the past 50 years!* In other words, the pole shift has apparently sped up substantially. [Way More]
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the map and look how far the pole has shifted in the last 10 years. *This problem is going to escalate and the poles are going to shift on Tuesday March 15, 2011 ending a week of global chaos with the oceans sloshing giant tidal waves and things far worse. *
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3PsRSt9Ays"]Listen To This Insider[/ame]
> 
> Everyone reading these words should be getting all of your dollars into *silver* (my Topic) and gold right now. The dollar is going to die in about 40 days and a little bit of silver will buy a whole lot of dollars. At 1/16 to the gold price means silver should be selling for 80 dollars and the spot price right now is (check) $28.65 @ .99 cents. Thirty bucks for an ounce of silver seems high to people buying in at 5 -10 dollars; but if the price goes 100 or 250 or 500 as some experts say, then 30 bucks in worthless paper is a great deal! ;0) Small denominations like this at 1 buck over spot will barter in survival mode, when ten dollars will buy a loaf of bread. The best part about owning silver and gold is every ounce is one share of stock in the death of the dollar and the coming crash and one step nearer to survival.
> 
> Information in my Martial Law topic will help to inform you about how the United Nations and FEMA will team up using international troops to corral and detain and neutralize a large portion of the population. Information on the March 13, 2008 secret meeting in Congress explains a lot of things that are about to happen.
> 
> A good survival list with more information is on my Surviving The Coming Crash topic. You should have six months of food and as much water as you can store and guns and ammo to protect your supplies. There are a lot of con men out there and chances are the guy that hurts you will not be after gold or silver. He will be hungry.
> 
> Buckle your seatbelt Dorothy; 'cause Kansas is going [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-JJuHpfN5g"]bye bye![/ame] If anything in my work is a help, then God bless you,
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


----------



## Obamerican

Terral said:


> Hi Obamalover:
> 
> 
> 
> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously need a girlfriend. I'm actually starting to feel sorry for you. Does "Get A Life" mean ANYTHING to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Martial Law Communication Protocols from the Opening Post are in place. We just do not yet know 'when' an event will see the USA put under Martial Law. I am happy to be wrong about the March 15 prediction and hope this never happens, but the evidence continues to say otherwise. If another date sticks out among the others, then you will be the first to know.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

Why do I get the feeling that you're going to keep making predictions until you luck out and get one right. I will admit that you are entertaining.


----------



## Dante

Terral said:


> GL,
> 
> Terral



godlikeproductions

zero point ltd  

Board members of ZEROPOINT LIMITED

     All board members
     YASSAR ARAFAT - Director
     FARKHANDA JABEEN - Secretary


This enlightenment was brought to you by  thank you for stalking.


For those still asleep:  GodLikeProductions.com is owned, operated, and funded by the government.  By visiting this website they have installed a virus/spyware on your computer and they WATCH EVERY MOVE you make on the internet.  They are a Tavistock/Sanford Research Institute/TENA PsyOP.

I will prove it.


----------



## Dante

what happened?  Jesus I'll probably be late for my own funeral.

And that's a good thing


----------



## peach174

This is Terral's new, the world is ending gig.
Since his planet x didn't happen. 

The Earth has always had magnetic pole shifts.
Everything is still here, through each and every one of them.
It will be interesting to see the drains and toilets flush counter clockwise.


----------



## whitehall

Nutty conspiracy theories aside,the poll tells you everything you need to know about the left wing agenda. The ignorant left wingers don't even know the definition of the terms they throw around and they hate the people who create jobs and stimulate the economy. Fascism is government control of the manufacture and distribution of goods and services. Something like the Hussein administration.


----------



## Dante

Dante said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> godlikeproductions
> 
> zero point ltd
> 
> Board members of ZEROPOINT LIMITED
> 
> All board members
> YASSAR ARAFAT - Director
> FARKHANDA JABEEN - Secretary
> 
> 
> This enlightenment was brought to you by  thank you for stalking.
> 
> 
> For those still asleep:  GodLikeProductions.com is owned, operated, and funded by the government.  By visiting this website they have installed a virus/spyware on your computer and they WATCH EVERY MOVE you make on the internet.  They are a Tavistock/Sanford Research Institute/TENA PsyOP.
> 
> I will prove it.
Click to expand...



my toilet bowl just started spinning in the other direction. either I'm in Australia or hung over


----------



## candycorn

peach174 said:


> This is Terral's new, the world is ending gig.
> Since his planet x didn't happen.
> 
> The Earth has always had magnetic pole shifts.
> Everything is still here, through each and every one of them.
> It will be interesting to see the drains and toilets flush counter clockwise.



Actually the OP is from 2011.  Maybe the pole shift will happen this year.


----------



## Toro

FTR, I was in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs and the Fascist Elites.


----------



## Rozman

This is gonna be really cool....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The tenth planet will cause the pole shift


----------



## Papawx3

Sorry I'm late to the party.  Doesn't look like it matters much though.   Just like "Global Warming/Cooling", "Y2K", "12/21/12", etc, it's all a bunch of hot air.


----------



## Ernie S.

Toro said:


> FTR, I was in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs and the Fascist Elites.



It was a hell of a party. Barron Rothschild wanted to invite Dainty for comedic relief, but the bunker wasn't big enough for his ego.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Dante said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> godlikeproductions
> 
> zero point ltd
> 
> Board members of ZEROPOINT LIMITED
> 
> All board members
> YASSAR ARAFAT - Director
> FARKHANDA JABEEN - Secretary
> 
> 
> This enlightenment was brought to you by  thank you for stalking.
> 
> 
> For those still asleep:  GodLikeProductions.com is owned, operated, and funded by the government.  By visiting this website they have installed a virus/spyware on your computer and they WATCH EVERY MOVE you make on the internet.  They are a Tavistock/Sanford Research Institute/TENA PsyOP.
> 
> I will prove it.
Click to expand...



Why are we resurrecting 2 year old threads of people that basically don't post here anymore cause every prediction they made was wrong?


----------



## Ernie S.

RetiredGySgt said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> godlikeproductions
> 
> zero point ltd
> 
> Board members of ZEROPOINT LIMITED
> 
> All board members
> YASSAR ARAFAT - Director
> FARKHANDA JABEEN - Secretary
> 
> 
> This enlightenment was brought to you by  thank you for stalking.
> 
> 
> For those still asleep:  GodLikeProductions.com is owned, operated, and funded by the government.  By visiting this website they have installed a virus/spyware on your computer and they WATCH EVERY MOVE you make on the internet.  They are a Tavistock/Sanford Research Institute/TENA PsyOP.
> 
> I will prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we resurrecting 2 year old threads of people that basically don't post here anymore cause every prediction they made was wrong?
Click to expand...



Everything is about Dainty.


----------



## Politico

Can you add an option for 'Here laughing at you'?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Quick question.........................if the polar shift on the 15th of March (as Terral is saying) doesn't happen, does that mean if it doesn't happen, that Terral will shift and be off of USMB?


----------



## Toro

RetiredGySgt said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> godlikeproductions
> 
> zero point ltd
> 
> Board members of ZEROPOINT LIMITED
> 
> All board members
> YASSAR ARAFAT - Director
> FARKHANDA JABEEN - Secretary
> 
> 
> This enlightenment was brought to you by  thank you for stalking.
> 
> 
> For those still asleep:  GodLikeProductions.com is owned, operated, and funded by the government.  By visiting this website they have installed a virus/spyware on your computer and they WATCH EVERY MOVE you make on the internet.  They are a Tavistock/Sanford Research Institute/TENA PsyOP.
> 
> I will prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we resurrecting 2 year old threads of people that basically don't post here anymore cause every prediction they made was wrong?
Click to expand...



Actually, Terral posted a few weeks ago.  

Same old shit, of course.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yanno...................I hope that the pole shift will remove CT types like Terrall from all of the earth.

Yeah......................I hope they are raptured and won't bug the rest of us.

Life would be so much easier that way.


----------



## SAYIT

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno...................I hope that the pole shift will remove CT types like Terrall from all of the earth.
> 
> Yeah......................I hope they are raptured and won't bug the rest of us.
> 
> Life would be so much easier that way.



C'mon, man ... they make great pets and they even do tricks. Watch 'em jump through hoops.


----------



## SAYIT

RetiredGySgt said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> godlikeproductions
> 
> zero point ltd
> 
> Board members of ZEROPOINT LIMITED
> 
> All board members
> YASSAR ARAFAT - Director
> FARKHANDA JABEEN - Secretary
> 
> 
> This enlightenment was brought to you by  thank you for stalking.
> 
> 
> For those still asleep:  GodLikeProductions.com is owned, operated, and funded by the government.  By visiting this website they have installed a virus/spyware on your computer and they WATCH EVERY MOVE you make on the internet.  They are a Tavistock/Sanford Research Institute/TENA PsyOP.
> 
> I will prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we resurrecting 2 year old threads of people that basically don't post here anymore cause every prediction they made was wrong?
Click to expand...



It's how one trains a puppy ... rub his nose in his shit.


----------



## Dante

RetiredGySgt said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> godlikeproductions
> 
> zero point ltd
> 
> Board members of ZEROPOINT LIMITED
> 
> All board members
> YASSAR ARAFAT - Director
> FARKHANDA JABEEN - Secretary
> 
> 
> This enlightenment was brought to you by  thank you for stalking.
> 
> 
> For those still asleep:  GodLikeProductions.com is owned, operated, and funded by the government.  By visiting this website they have installed a virus/spyware on your computer and they WATCH EVERY MOVE you make on the internet.  They are a Tavistock/Sanford Research Institute/TENA PsyOP.
> 
> I will prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we resurrecting 2 year old threads of people that basically don't post here anymore cause every prediction they made was wrong?
Click to expand...



your constant replies kept them going... 

ande here you are again, like a fly drawn to shit


----------



## Dante

Ernie S. said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> godlikeproductions
> 
> zero point ltd
> 
> Board members of ZEROPOINT LIMITED
> 
> All board members
> YASSAR ARAFAT - Director
> FARKHANDA JABEEN - Secretary
> 
> 
> This enlightenment was brought to you by  thank you for stalking.
> 
> 
> For those still asleep:  GodLikeProductions.com is owned, operated, and funded by the government.  By visiting this website they have installed a virus/spyware on your computer and they WATCH EVERY MOVE you make on the internet.  They are a Tavistock/Sanford Research Institute/TENA PsyOP.
> 
> I will prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we resurrecting 2 year old threads of people that basically don't post here anymore cause every prediction they made was wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is about Dainty.
Click to expand...



Ernestine still has a bad case of Dante Fevah!


----------

